# Texlaxers Support Thread



## KnottyGurl (Jun 18, 2007)

I performed a search and did not find a support thread dedicated to texlaxing. I only found a few threads with great, but little information. I'm currently relaxed but will be stretching and texlaxing in hopes of transitioning. I've underprocessed before, but not on purpose. I just want to make sure I'm doing it right when I do "do it on purpose".

If you already texlax, post some tips, products, pics. Share your method of texlaxing (how many parts/sections, how long you leave the relaxer on, etc.) or best products to use (relaxer, mosturizers, etc.) to help those of us that want to texlax too. Give us something! 

I plan to texlax in about 10 more weeks, so......HELP! 


TIA, ladies! 

Gg


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 18, 2007)

Below is a list of threads related to texlaxing. One may answer your question where another may not. You can also find the appropriate thread and post a question. I will include new threads periodically to centralize all texlaxing information. HTH 

*Related Texlax Threads:*
****What is texlaxed?*
****How do you texlax?*
****Texlax: Pros and Cons*
**Texlax hair - Show your wet hairPICS!*
****Unsuccessful Texlax: What went wrong?*
****Question for Texlaxers*
****Relaxer Stretch Support** (might help with managing hair in between texlaxing)*
****Transitioners Support Thread** (this should help with managing hair in between texlaxing, esp. if you're stretching)*
****Texlaxers: Can you wash and go?*
****Texlaxed/Texturized Ladies: What is the difference?*
****Naturals who have texlaxed*
****Newly texlaxed with questions*
****Texturizer vs. Texlaxing*
****Texlaxers, do you wear straight styles?*
****After 2 years natural, I texturized...** (LovelyMissyoli)*
****Any relaxed heads thinking of Texturizing/Texlaxing? **(Den1)*
****Anyone regret getting their hair relaxed?*
****What is better for texlax: Lye or No-Lye?*
****I want to texlax my hair BUT...*
**Texturizers/Texlaxers - THE Secret to Perfect Results Everytime  *
**Relaxed/texlaxed ladies, what do you dislike and like about your hair? *
**Airdried Texlaxed Shots/Pics*
**Texlaxed or Texurized ladies:Can I see some pics of your hair?*
*Updated: 10/20/2008* 
_*More coming soon...*_


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 20, 2007)

One more bump


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry Geechygurl

Here I is 

Just Kidding 

I have been texlaxed for about a year.  There is a difference between my texlaxed hair and my relaxed hair.

My hair is 4b and fine so texlaxing gives me body fullness and the texture that I love.  

When I texlax I mix Silk Elements lye relaxer with olive oil and apply to my hair for 12-15 minutes.  I will probably switch to mild silk elements to reduce the risk of scalp burns or I may go down to 10-12 minutes or I may do a combination of both.  It is a learning process that is different for every person 

I rinse and apply Aphogee protein for 2-3 minutes

Then I use neutralizing shampoo and fully rinse the relaxer from my hair.

I finish it off by doing a moisturizing deep conditioner.

One of my biggest concerns is keeping my relaxed hair healthy so that I can retain my length

Currently I stretch for 3-4 months


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, I was just thinking about making a thread like this!  I've been transitioning to texlax for 14 months now and it's going great.  It's difficult to detangle, but my siggy pic shows my texlaxed hair after a relaxer and rollerset.  I have layers, but I don't like them anymore and I'm growing them out.

My stylist is great! She doesn't believe in relaxing bone straight, she's helping me complete my transition to texlaxed,  and she doesn't mind that I prefer to trim my own hair.  I have three more inches to go!  I am still too nervous to chop the rest of it off.  Oh, and my stylist uses Optimum lye.

I don't know of any products, but I would love to find something to help me with detangling!  Right now I just co-wash every 2-3 days and detangle it while coated in my Nexxus Humectress and ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  It's not particularly helpful in detangling, but it definitely keeps ALL of my hair very soft.  I've also stopped using leave-ins and just go straight for the coconut oil to seal in moisture while my hair is still wet.  

I get a lot of compliments now on the texture and thickness of my hair!  Texlaxing is great!  I just need a detangler!  I ordered some red palm butter and it should be here tomorrow so I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Softresses (Jun 20, 2007)

How I apply a relaxer By Me Softresses 



Date Posted: 09-26-2006 at 11:02 AM - Comments (0)
Hi Everyone! 

I am at just below BSL and have done my own relaxers/texturizer for YEARS!

I make four sections, since my hair is so thick I have to divide each of those sections in half. 

I do a loose two strand twist with each of those sections, (making sure that the newgrowth itself is not twisted) put nutralizer shampoo on the ends and secure. I then start to put in my relaxer on one twist at a time starting with where I have my tightest curls (front,middle). *I do not take down the twist before I apply the relaxer*. The twists are very loose and secured only on the end loosely with ouchless bands. I work reallly carefully and fast. (You could say I only texturize.) 

Once I have finished applying relaxer to the new growth, I take down the loose twists, 
(this method really works to keep from getting the relaxer on the ends and to keep longer hair from tangling if you are doing it by yourself). I shed very little hair applying it this way.

I then nutralize shampoo until all the "pink" has turned white and then do it once or twice more (yes, I am paranoid). Then I condition. 

I hope some of this will help. 

Softresses, 


(Sorry I was lazy and copied it from my journal).


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 20, 2007)

All these ladies talking about texlax and nobody has anything to say! Well FINALLY!  J/K


It looks like you ladies like your hair straight but full. I am definitely going to add olive oil and separate the hair into banded sections. Have any of you just _loosely_ relaxed the curl in the past? Maybe tried to go natural at one point? Can you wash and go your relaxed hair now (thinking about the Relax and Go support thread)?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 20, 2007)

I am afraid to try a wash and go because of my relaxed ends.  I will try one day


----------



## shynessqueen (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm Tex and love it. I cut off all my hair Nov 05 and Tex a year later. I'm fully Tex. I use just for me Tex. I leave it in for 5 mins.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Jun 21, 2007)

I am texlazed. I use ors relaxer and leave it in a max of 10 mins. My scalp is really sensitive so I burn easily and that is how I kind of discovered the method. I love the way I can still have wash n go curly hair and my hair is not bone straight. Now if you put any heat to it my hair looks all the way permed but during this summer I am trying to cut out all heat expect for the occasional roller set.  Here is a pic of my hair wet as you can see it is still wavy and as it dries it curls and shrinks more.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 21, 2007)

Your hair looks really good! I just purchased the PCJ relaxer and plan to mix oil in it. Do you have a pic of it dry? Do you have any problems with tangles?



			
				Chanel's Tresses said:
			
		

> I am texlazed. I use ors relaxer and leave it in a max of 10 mins. My scalp is really sensitive so I burn easily and that is how I kind of discovered the method. I love the way I can still have wash n go curly hair and my hair is not bone straight. Now if you put any heat to it my hair looks all the way permed but during this summer I am trying to cut out all heat expect for the occasional roller set.  Here is a pic of my hair wet as you can see it is still wavy and as it dries it curls and shrinks more.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been texlaxing with ORS No Lye for about 9 months now. I still have some relaxed ends but the majority of my hair 95% is texlaxed. I mix any type of oil that i am trying to get rid of and a moisturizing conditioner into it before i apply it. I section my hair into 4 areas and apply the texlax only to my new growth. I usually wait about 10-13 weeks at a time (tryna go longer) . 

After i've rinsed, I shampoo with a neautralizing shampoo about 3 x's then I use OR Replenshing. At times I will deep condition with this. From that point i follow my routine of leave in's. I am strayin away from blow drying and heat but i have found it hard to airdry my texlaxed hair. So, i am looking for info on this as we speak. The versatility of being texlaxed has worked for me. It helped me to regain thickness as well. When i get my hair blown out of flat ironed it looks completely relaxed.(Don't really know my hair type) Any tips ladies??


----------



## Amour (Jun 22, 2007)

texturiser/ texlaxer checking in... I tex with s-curl. I leave it in for about 17mins.

I text after i stretched for 12months, but I still have about 2inches of relaxed ends that I don't really want to part with now.

I am in love with the thickness my hair has, before it was sooo thin, lifeless and limp. 

When my hair gets longer I am looking forward to trying out a wash n Go, it will look fierce, I've tried it on my hair now and it looks super cute but my SL hair shrinks to ear/neck length.

At the moment I am looking for a product/ technique that will help me define/ enchance my 'curls' without all the shrinkage.


----------



## lshevonne (Jun 22, 2007)

Texlax checking in.

I did my first texlax touch in Mar 07.  I'm still trying to learn how to take care of this hair and keep it up.  I'm known for doing really well then stopping for no reason.  I think this is why my back area has broken off.  (That's an old picture when I joined LHCF)  

I shampoo once a week unless my hair needs more.
Deep Condition, Detangle with Conditioner in hair,
rinse, apply Leave-in, some Oil or Serum.  Once it's about 60-70% dry I
put in 2 low baby ponytails.  I have to had more oil or leave-in to my ends 
during this time if I want it to dry soft and some what smooth.
To get it even smoother I wrap with a scarf.  

I've just started working on only airdrying and no blowdryer.  I've always used the flat iron but I'm trying to cut back on that as well.  It's very hard since my hair loves heat.  I did cheat the other day when I washed during the week and after it dried.  I took my curling iron and just ran it on top of the hair while it was in a low pony.  I've been wearing a french roll all week.


----------



## sareca (Jun 22, 2007)

I texlaxed wth Phyto II (for about 10 minutes). I stretch for 12 months. I'm currently 8 months post.

I love my WnGs although with 4 inches of NG they shrink my almost APL hair to above SL.

Here's my relaxer technique http://public.fotki.com/Serica/hair-to-stay/regime/pr2.html pw:sareca

My biggest issue has been getting consistent results.  My first texturizer was perfect. It just took a tiny bit of curl out but I could still get it to rollerset straight. The second one a little too straight. The third was bone straight (in spots, luckily not many).  I'm a little over 60 days from texturizer number 4.  I think I've nailed down how to prevent overprocessing but only time will tell.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Jun 22, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> Your hair looks really good! I just purchased the PCJ relaxer and plan to mix oil in it. Do you have a pic of it dry? Do you have any problems with tangles?


 
Thanks  . I don't normally mix oil in but I may try that next time. I am trying to stretch until at least October (my b-day).  Pic in my siggy is my hair air dried air in a banna clip. I just put in two bantu nights and then the next day took it down and put a banna clip in. No problems with tangels as of yet but I know when my hair was longer and all the way permed I did but hopefully with just texlaxing I wont have tangle issues.  I cowash almost daily also that helps a lot.  HTH!!


----------



## Zawaj (Jun 22, 2007)

justing bumping as I will be texlaxing (God willing) next month.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> How I apply a relaxer By Me Softresses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seriously that was a big help for me.  I self-relax.  I'm going to try your 2 strand twist idea.  When I self-relax I've been parting it in 4 then parting each of those sections in 5 smaller sections so that I don't miss anywhere.  I'm starting to realize all of that may not be necessary.  I just need to apply a good coating to 2 smaller sections.  This will help me to work faster.

How often do you relax?


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2007)

I am texlaxed for about a 1.5 years.  I have at least 8 inches of texlaxed hair at the crown of my head (where it's the longest).  I still have about 4-5 inches of bone straight hair.

I almost quit texlaxing after about 4-5 months.  I'm glad I didn't stop because I love the body my hair now has.  If you are new to texlaxing and are getting frustrated, push past it and wait it out...you won't regret it.

I am contemplating switching from Affirm Mild to Silk Elements Mild.  I started a thread on that, but haven't received any responses here.  I am looking to get a slightly more "silky" (excuse the pun) texlax and less coarse.  It seems that SE can provide me with that.  If any of you have any opinions on this let me know.

Oh I relax no sooner than 13 weeks.  I am currently 16 weeks post and plan to relax either this sunday or sometime next week.  I've gone as long as 20 weeks since I've been texlaxed.  I don't think I could stretch this long without texlaxing.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Rabia 

I can't wait for your reveal!  I use Silk Elements Regular.  I like it but I don't know how Affirm works so it is hard to compare.  The only reason I continue to use Silk Elements is because it is cheap, does not smell like relaxer, easy to find, and I want to be consistent with the brand of relaxer that I use.  The only potential drawback is that the hair does seem to revert a little, I don't mind this because I like to keep as much texture as possible.  Another drawback is that it can burn the scalp.  The last time I relaxed I burned my scalp.  I think it was because I still had trace amounts of Boundless tresses on my scalp.  I am thinking about switching to Mild but I haven't decided yet.  Hopefully that was enough informationerplexed 

The product that I am most happy about right now is Aveda Damage Remedy.  I am going to try and do a rollerset tonight using it


----------



## Softresses (Jun 22, 2007)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Seriously that was a big help for me. I self-relax. I'm going to try your 2 strand twist idea. When I self-relax I've been parting it in 4 then parting each of those sections in 5 smaller sections so that I don't miss anywhere. I'm starting to realize all of that may not be necessary. I just need to apply a good coating to 2 smaller sections. This will help me to work faster.
> 
> How often do you relax?


 

Hi RabiaElaine,  I texturize every 3-4 months, sometimes longer.  I love doing the sections with the twists because application time is drastically cut.  It only takes about 5-6 min total.  

Softresses


----------



## yokourt (Jun 23, 2007)

What I like about texlax'n is braid outs. They come out great! I got one in October 06 and I last had one May 07 to tell you how long I can stretch. I use to be a every 6 weeks relaxed girl. I have come a long way. I love my stylist, she is so good about only doing my roots. I use Affirm for about 10 mins and it runs me about $80.00 for the whole service, but I only go about twice a year. I only trust her to do it, so in the end it's worth it.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> Hi RabiaElaine,  I texturize every 3-4 months, sometimes longer.  I love doing the sections with the twists because application time is drastically cut.  It only takes about 5-6 min total.
> 
> Softresses



Hi Softresses,

How long does it take to untwist each section? I'm loving your twisting technique because it seems like you won't get any relaxer on any of the relaxed ends.  I'm relaxing in two weeks and I'm planning to use your twisting technique. TIA!

Anyhow to address the thread, I'm not sure if I'm considered texlax but I think I may be because I'm not bone straight and don't desire to be. I find adding oil to my relaxer very, very helpful. The last time I relaxed I added 1-2 tbsp of oil( EVOO & Aphogee EFA) and relaxed for the prescribed time (18 minutes). I relaxed about 90% where it was fairly straight but still a slight wave. This helped me achieve body.  If you want more texture then adding more oil would do the trick.
The next time I relax, I plan to add 1-2tbsp oil and relax for 15min. I'm using a stronger relaxer and also using lye(Mizani) for the first time so that's why I'm reducing the processing time.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 23, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> Hi RabiaElaine,  I texturize every 3-4 months, sometimes longer.  I love doing the sections with the twists because application time is drastically cut.  It only takes about 5-6 min total.
> 
> Softresses



Your hair looks great! I appreciate the tips you posted. They will come in handy. 5-6 minutes to apply a relaxer? I'm definitely going to have to try that method! My only problem now is styling. I tried the braidout and the rollerset to no avail. My hair is about shoulder length but not all over. The hair either comes out too curly or (with the braidout) dry looking. I'm only 8 weeks post and the only thing I've been able to do is a weavy-tail.  

Ladies, your pics show styles with long hair. Does anyone have any suggestions? What am I doing wrong? Anyway, I'll keep my eye on this thread. I am going to try to hold out for another month or two with any luck. Thanks ladies for your replies. I appreciate it.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 23, 2007)

I  your hair! So thick and so pretty. I'm definitely not going back to bone straight, ever. Thick hair just looks sooo much healthier.



			
				yokourt said:
			
		

> What I like about texlax'n is braid outs. They come out great! I got one in October 06 and I last had one May 07 to tell you how long I can stretch. I use to be a every 6 weeks relaxed girl. I have come a long way. I love my stylist, she is so good about only doing my roots. I use Affirm for about 10 mins and it runs me about $80.00 for the whole service, but I only go about twice a year. I only trust her to do it, so in the end it's worth it.


----------



## Aura (Jun 24, 2007)

When I first came to this board last June, I had shoulder length hair and I just reached bra strap....thanks to all the wonderful ladies from this board.     I've been texlaxing now for about 8 months.  I started using Phyto index 1 which was great and I didn't have to time it really because it is SO mild!  I just put it in, and no matter what, my hair would still be thick.  But I decided to try something that wasn't so expensive since there was so many girls texturized who did it using cheaper brands.  So I went on a quest and found the new Optimum bodifying relaxer for fine hair....and LOVED IT  !  The Optimum Bodifying relaxer is specifically made with texturizers like us in mind it is VERY mild, but not AS mild as Phyto Index 1.  I tried Isis's method of relaxing half of the head first for 10 min, rinse/ neutralize, get out the shower and relaxer the front half for ten minutes, rinse/neutralize, condition with a moisturizing conditioner sit under dryer, rinse/ infusium 23, then IC Olive Oil serum and roller set and airdry.  This worked great so I don't think I'll be using Phyto anymore although Phyto is good too....I have no complaints about Phyto it's just $60.00 and I'm NOT a stretcher erplexed , I don't go beyond 8 weeks, I don't see the need, my hair sheds less and it's still uber thick regardless....so why suffer  (THANKS ISIS FOR SHARING YOUR TEXLAX ROUTINE!  )  

For my washes, I part my hair into 8 sections, 4 on each side, put in a lil  ORS replenishing pak conditioner (costs $1.00 from BSS) on each section and braid it, then wash with braids in it, mainly washing the roots.  And since texlaxing, my roots are so thick, but since I have fine strands I still have to run a warm flat-iron over my roots at least 3/4 inches or it just doesn't lay down right. (I CAN"T LIVE WITHOUT MY FHI TOURMALINE FLAT-IRON )  I don't have to touch my ends however, since it's still bone straight.  It'll probably take me another 2/3 years before I'll clip off all the bone straight ends, I'm trying to reach my goal to waist length first, hopefully reached by Dec 2008.  Texlaxing has helped me keep my hair strands stronger, my nape and hairline is the longest it's ever been.  Also, Infusium 23 helps!!!!.  I notice from weeks 3 till I touch it up, I have to do the crown and glory method to prevent my hair from becoming tangled and matted....it works wonders and I have LOTS less hair in my comb now from detangling while wet, the crown and glory method is a gem for us texlaxers with 4bcdef....z hair.  To see how to do the crown and glory method go to>>  www.growafrohairlong.com go to washing...

I also still protect my hair with phony ponies and falls using the baggie method and washing 2x a week, it helped my hair grow VERY fast last year with NO DAMAGE!  I'll probably go back to it in a month and continue it through the fall and winter months.

*My staples now are* 
ORS Replenishing pac - pre poo for crown and glory method
Optimum Bodifying Relaxer (new texlax)
Aphogee Reconstructor (deep conditioner)
Jamila Henna regimen (week after my relaxer and every 2 weeks till t/up)
Aphogee Protein Conditioner (every 6 weeks)
LeKair Cholesterol plus  (Softens like nobody's business)
Creme of Nature Moisturizing formula/Keracare detangling Poo
IC Pure tea Shampoo  (clarifying)
Infusium 23 (original) (protein leave-in)
IC Olive Oil serum (sealant)
Mane and tail cond or Organics hair mayo leave-in with a lil Wonder 8/NTM 
serum for moisturizing  
CHI silk infusion or Silk Elements heat Protectant for flat ironing
Elasta Qp Glaze or TCB lite hair moist gel for hairline smoothing
Profectiv Break-Free Creme (moisturizer)
Vitapointe for UBER shine and a lil moisture (PERFECT FOR PONYTAILS!)


----------



## Softresses (Jun 25, 2007)

Nixx said:
			
		

> Hi Softresses,
> 
> How long does it take to untwist each section? I'm loving your twisting technique because it seems like you won't get any relaxer on any of the relaxed ends. I'm relaxing in two weeks and I'm planning to use your twisting technique. TIA!
> 
> ...


 

Hi Nixx, it takes no time at all,  there are eight big  twists in all, sometimes 10. since they are loose it takes short time to make them and a short time to take them down.  

I love the oil idea, redhotlala, does this and her hair is tailbone length and SUPER thick.

Softresses


----------



## Softresses (Jun 25, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> Your hair looks great! I appreciate the tips you posted. They will come in handy. 5-6 minutes to apply a relaxer? I'm definitely going to have to try that method! My only problem now is styling. I tried the braidout and the rollerset to no avail. My hair is about shoulder length but not all over. The hair either comes out too curly or (with the braidout) dry looking. I'm only 8 weeks post and the only thing I've been able to do is a weavy-tail.
> 
> Ladies, your pics show styles with long hair. Does anyone have any suggestions? What am I doing wrong? Anyway, I'll keep my eye on this thread. I am going to try to hold out for another month or two with any luck. Thanks ladies for your replies. I appreciate it.


 
Thanks GeechyGurl,  I love wearing nice updos and usually will have my hair up most of the time.  My hair is still curly too.  I wrap it reallly tight and put on a scull cap to get it to dry straight.  I do not use heat anymore so I don't flat iron.  In the pics I had undone my damp wrapped hair.  Carusos also work great too.  If you do pinups try collecting pretty clips to dress them up so you don't feel bored.

HTH

Softresses


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 26, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> Hi RabiaElaine, I texturize every 3-4 months, sometimes longer. I love doing the sections with the twists because application time is drastically cut. It only takes about 5-6 min total.
> 
> Softresses


 
Thanks soooooooo much Softresses!!!!!!!!!!!!  I relax about the same as you.  But I have gone as long as 5 months before.  I think I'm going to settle at 4 months.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 26, 2007)

Bumping for new replies....Don't be shy.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally checking in. I went from relaxed to natural to texlaxed. I've been texlaxed for over a year now and I am loving it. My touch-ups are normally at 12 weeks. I rarely use heat on my hair. Air-drying is the way to go for me. I wash and deep condition on Sundays. Depending on how my hair feels, I'll CW once or twice during the week. A leave in (Salerm 21, Lacio Lacio or Headress) and coconut oil ALWAYS follow. I then brush my hair into a ponytail and once it dries a little, I'll braid the ponytail. On the non-wash days, I'll spray a mix of Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner and water on my hair and put it into two braids. That's about it. I like to keep things as simple as possible.

My faves:
ORS No Lye Relaxer-Regular
ORS Replenishing Pak
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner
Silicon Mix
Victoria's Secret So Sexy line
Elucence shampoo and conditioner
Salerm 21
Lacio Lacio
Headress
Coconut Oil


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome! I'm happy you checked-in.  I noticed that you said you use Salerm 21. I've been to the BSS and the only Salerm product I see is the Salerm Protein Conditioner. I bought it anyway b/c who couldn't use a high quality protein conditioner? Anyway, does it make a difference whether it's Salerm or Salerm 21? Thanks.

Also, I'm definitely keeping my eye on your list. I'm still trying to find the best products for me. BTW, any of you texlaxers use that Soft and Beautiful Extend-A-Perm? I read about it in another thread and thought it was interesting. I think I'm going to buy a couple of packages of it this week. (The PJ in me just won't stop!)



			
				SilkyandSmooth said:
			
		

> Finally checking in. I went from relaxed to natural to texlaxed. I've been texlaxed for over a year now and I am loving it. My touch-ups are normally at 12 weeks. I rarely use heat on my hair. Air-drying is the way to go for me. I wash and deep condition on Sundays. Depending on how my hair feels, I'll CW once or twice during the week. A leave in (Salerm 21, Lacio Lacio or Headress) and coconut oil ALWAYS follow. I then brush my hair into a ponytail and once it dries a little, I'll braid the ponytail. On the non-wash days, I'll spray a mix of Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner and water on my hair and put it into two braids. That's about it. I like to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> My faves:
> ORS No Lye Relaxer-Regular
> ...


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Jun 26, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> Welcome! I'm happy you checked-in. I noticed that you said you use Salerm 21. I've been to the BSS and the only Salerm product I see is the Salerm Protein Conditioner. I bought it anyway b/c who couldn't use a high quality protein conditioner? Anyway, does it make a difference whether it's Salerm or Salerm 21? Thanks.
> 
> Also, I'm definitely keeping my eye on your list. I'm still trying to find the best products for me. BTW, any of you texlaxers use that Soft and Beautiful Extend-A-Perm? I read about it in another thread and thought it was interesting. I think I'm going to buy a couple of packages of it this week. (The PJ in me just won't stop!)


 
It should say Salerm 21 on the bottle/tube. Salerm products are pretty good so you can't go wrong with the protein conditioner. Salerm also makes a Wheat Germ conditioner that is great but expensive.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

I came across your post in another thread about how to straighten hair without heat. I can tell you what I learned from this board, although it won't be bone straight.

The only thing that works for me is to rollerset with wide rollers tightly, then blowdry or flat iron. You can probably skip the flat iron/blowdry part, just make sure you roll tightly all the way up to the roots, then when dry, take out rollers and wrap it. This should straighten the hair and give it body. If you do decide to use some heat afterwards, you won't have to use much and only use it on the new growth. 

I don't know if that helps, but that's what works for me. HTH



			
				Treasure2k6 said:
			
		

> I've been texlaxing with ORS No Lye for about 9 months now. I still have some relaxed ends but the majority of my hair 95% is texlaxed. I mix any type of oil that i am trying to get rid of and a moisturizing conditioner into it before i apply it. I section my hair into 4 areas and apply the texlax only to my new growth. I usually wait about 10-13 weeks at a time (tryna go longer) .
> 
> After i've rinsed, I shampoo with a neautralizing shampoo about 3 x's then I use OR Replenshing. At times I will deep condition with this. From that point i follow my routine of leave in's. I am strayin away from blow drying and heat but i have found it hard to airdry my texlaxed hair. So, i am looking for info on this as we speak. The versatility of being texlaxed has worked for me. It helped me to regain thickness as well. When i get my hair blown out of flat ironed it looks completely relaxed.(Don't really know my hair type) Any tips ladies??


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 27, 2007)

Texlaxer checking in


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you! I was actually doing just fine with heat, but thought I could do better without it...I had gained the mentally that my hair thrives off heat! I think it is unbeleivable true now! I have gotten breakage from my airdrying attempts....dont think its cut out for me



			
				GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> I came across your post in another thread about how to straighten hair without heat. I can tell you what I learned from this board, although it won't be bone straight.
> 
> The only thing that works for me is to rollerset with wide rollers tightly, then blowdry the flat iron. You can probably skip the flat iron/blowdry part, just make sure you roll tightly all the way up to the roots, then when dry, take out rollers and wrap it. This should straighten the hair and give it body. If you do decide to use some heat afterwards, you won't have to use much and only use it on the new growth.
> 
> I don't know if that helps, but that's what works for me. HTH


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't lie, my hair responds better with heat than without. If I don't use it, I don't care what product(s) I put on it, it will dry up and break off. I think I'm doing ok just using heat only after I co-wash. Usually, I just attach a pony or something in between washes.



			
				Treasure2k6 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I was actually doing just fine with heat, but thought I could do better without it...I had gained the mentally that my hair thrives off heat! I think it is unbeleivable true now! I have gotten breakage from my airdrying attempts....dont think its cut out for me


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

Woohoo! I didn't know you texlaxed. I hope I can get half the fullness and health of your hair. I would be in HEAVAN, you hear me?



			
				DSylla said:
			
		

> Texlaxer checking in


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

I wanted to post a tip I received from Firecracker. I saw her fotki (when you get a chance, look her up and check it out) and was like Whoa! She's texlaxed but looks like a full natural with the curls and er-thang.  I hope she'll share some of her secrets with us in the future. Anyway, she left me a tip, and I would like to share it with you. 



			
				Firecracker said:
			
		

> The only thing I recommend is that your hair already have Humectress conditioner as a leave hair dress before throwing the mild relaxer on your ng/hair. I used Motions mild and combed thru with a wide tooth comb. Keep in mind how long it takes for your hair to breakdown when you relax so that you won't over process. My hair is very resilient to relaxer. It takes continuous munipulation to get my hair bone straight which usually takes about 45 minutes to work thru. I hope that tidbit helps.


----------



## peacensoul (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey everyone I've been on here for a while but this thread inspired me to actually give in an pay the 5 dollars. I don't even know what kind of hair I have. It really doesnt fit in any of those categories. My hair is really really thick every stylist that I have been to charges me extra and complains about how big my head is. I really want to stretch my perm but my hair is not permitting me to do this change. My last perm was May 10th and trust me my hair looks atrocious. Someone tell me which texturizer to you, because I'm confused all the names of the texturizers you people use sounds like the relaxers I use to use. So please help.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 27, 2007)

*I am adding this to the list in the "easy complilations" thread.*


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to intrude ladies (i'm 4a relaxed) but..........do you have to transition to become texlax? If i'm relaxed and would like to become texlaxed, do i have to do a "BC"?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 27, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> Sorry to intrude ladies (i'm 4a relaxed) but..........do you have to transition to become texlax? If i'm relaxed and would like to become texlaxed, do i have to do a "BC"?



*I think you mix oils into your relaxers (which i believe is supposed to make it more moisturizing and less effective) and don't leave it one for longer than a minute... literally.*


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

*Welcome PeacenSoul! Always to glad to meet sistas diligent about caring for their own hair.
*
Texlaxers are just regular relaxers (ex. Mizani, Organic Root Stimulator, Optimum, etc.) that you apply and rinse out a section at a time. The point is to cut the amount of time you leave the relaxer in. If you normally take about 30 minutes to apply, then try to cut that down to 15-20 minutes. The longer you leave the relaxer in, the straighter it gets. 

We "texlax" because we don't want it bone straight. We want the hair to have some body or if you reduce the application time down to 3-7 minutes, retain most of the natural curl that is your new growth, which can allow you to wear a wash and go style. If you prefer to apply all over your head in one sitting, you can add from about 2 tablespoons to 1/4 cup of EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil) or any other type of oil. It will reduce the strength of the relaxer, giving you time to apply all over your head without overprocessing.

I hope I explained it to where you can understand. If not, feel free to continue posting to this thread or PM me anytime. I'll do what I can.



			
				peacensoul said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I've been on here for a while but this thread inspired me to actually give in an pay the 5 dollars. I don't even know what kind of hair I have. It really doesnt fit in any of those categories. My hair is really really thick every stylist that I have been to charges me extra and complains about how big my head is. I really want to stretch my perm but my hair is not permitting me to do this change. My last perm was May 10th and trust me my hair looks atrocious. Someone tell me which texturizer to you, because I'm confused all the names of the texturizers you people use sounds like the relaxers I use to use. So please help.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 28, 2007)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Texlaxer checking in


 
Wow DSylla!!!!!!!  I wanna be like you when I grow up!  Your siggy pic is gawgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Softresses (Jun 28, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> All these ladies talking about texlax and nobody has anything to say! Well FINALLY!  J/K
> 
> 
> It looks like you ladies like your hair straight but full. I am definitely going to add olive oil and separate the hair into banded sections. *Have any of you just loosely relaxed the curl in the past? Maybe tried to go natural at one point? Can you wash and go your relaxed hair now (thinking about the Relax and Go support thread)?*
> ...


 
My hair is not relaxed straight, it is very deceptive.  It will return to curly after a few weeks even if I relax it bone straight, so I don't even try because it just ends up damaged. I learned to texturize by washing the relaxer out right after applying it.  It takes about 5-6min.

Henna helps it to lay down better as well, but when I wash it, it returns to curly.  Therefore I can do a wash and go.  The Beyond the Zone Noodlehead product workes well when I do that to keep my curls fresh looking. 

To wear my hair straight I wrap it tight while it is slightly damp.  It dries smooth and silky b/c I add a little conditioner to it before wrapping it.  I am on a heat strike and have not applied heat to my hair in 6 months.  The wrap thing really helps when I wear it straight.

Softresses

ETA: sorry I answered you twice.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks! That should be a big help....



			
				bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> *I am adding this to the list in the "easy complilations" thread.*


----------



## Ladykd9 (Jun 28, 2007)

I love this thread.  I went from relaxed to natural, then texturized/silkner at curve salon (when it still was called curve salon) and now back to relaxed b/c no one in my area new how to properly apply a texturizer on longer hair.  I am now fed up w/salons/stylist and thinking of applying my own relaxer and transitioning to texturized.  I have never put a chemical on my hair; always went to a salon.  I am thinking of trying out the phyto 1 and wanted to know if I would need to add oil to it or is it mild enough on its own?  I have extremely thick, course, dense hair.  My scalp is easy to burn and hair is diff to straighten.  I think since I put in the time to do what is best for my hair I should be able to pull this off but would like to know if any others have used phyto(I saw one poster in this thread had; but no others)?  Any suggestions?


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 28, 2007)

If I were you, I would base my scalp and either add a few tablespoons of oil to mild relaxer or about 3 to 6 tablespoons of oil to a super relaxer if the hair is really difficult to relax. Again, if your scalp is really sensitive, I would be generous when basing it.HTH



			
				Ladykd9 said:
			
		

> I love this thread.  I went from relaxed to natural, then texturized/silkner at curve salon (when it still was called curve salon) and now back to relaxed b/c no one in my area new how to properly apply a texturizer on longer hair.  I am now fed up w/salons/stylist and thinking of applying my own relaxer and transitioning to texturized.  I have never put a chemical on my hair; always went to a salon.  I am thinking of trying out the phyto 1 and wanted to know if I would need to add oil to it or is it mild enough on its own?  I have extremely thick, course, dense hair.  My scalp is easy to burn and hair is diff to straighten.  I think since I put in the time to do what is best for my hair I should be able to pull this off but would like to know if any others have used phyto(I saw one poster in this thread had; but no others)?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 28, 2007)

I've seen on other threads that some texlaxers coat their hair with a protien con and let that dry - then apply relaxer over it. They sayt ath this way you can leave the relaxer on the full amount of time, and the protien keeps it from relaxing the curl out so you have curly, but not underprocessed or dried out hair. I was wondering if you used that method, would you bother adding oil to the relaxer as well? I have very thick coarse hair and I don't want to make the relaxer too weak to work.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 4, 2007)

Bumping for new tips, updates.

I'm still hanging in there at 10 weeks post. The frequent co-washes has kept maintenace simple and easy. Sometimes I dry the hair with a regular handheld blowdryer, but today I found an ionic hand dryer. I'm looking forward to using it! Hair and new growth in still in great shape. 

Anything new with you?


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 4, 2007)

I texlax for 5 mins (from start to finish) I start in the most resistant area and finish at the least resistant. I do my hairline every other time...I add keratin oil to my relaxer.

This is what my wet hair looks like, when finished...


----------



## Zawaj (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies! I just texlaxed (virgin 4ab-ish APL-ish hair) tonight with Phyto II. My Mom did it for me. I add a capful of keratin protein to the relaxer and my Mom based my scalp and we went to work. I set the timer to 19 minutes. My hair is really thick so it took a little longer than I really wanted BUT the results were fabulous. My Mom said if I would have wanted straight hair I would have needed 2 boxes of Phyto.

Anywho, my hair is texlaxed to my liking only my bangs and nape got a bit straighter than I would have liked but they are totally different texture than the rest of my hair so I figured that would happen.

Oh before I used the neutralizing shampoo I rinsed 2x with a ACV/H2O mixture and followed the instructions in the box.

I am really excited about the results and now I just need to stock up on some more staples to maintain. I need more Aveda DR Condish and I would like to try the Brilliant Anti-Humectant Pomade and I think I'll be good to go. I plan to use little to no heat daily and wear prtective styles more often than not.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 6, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> I performed a search and did not find a support thread dedicated to texlaxing. I only found a few threads with great, but little information. I'm currently relaxed but will be stretching and texlaxing in hopes of transitioning. I've underprocessed before, but not on purpose. I just want to make sure I'm doing it right when I do "do it on purpose".
> 
> If you already texlax, post some tips, products, pics. Share your method of texlaxing (how many parts/sections, how long you leave the relaxer on, etc.) or best products to use (relaxer, mosturizers, etc.) to help those of us that want to texlax too. Give us something!
> 
> ...


Thanks for compiling all those links Geechygurl 
I relax with Optimum no lye.
I used to stretch my relaxers between 12-17 weeks but lately I've been relaxing at 10 weeks plus.I will stretch for 12+ weeks again tough.

I mix my relaxer with condi or olive oil,vegetable oil... whatever I got at hand.
I usually mix 1/4 of oil,condi in my relaxer.
I make sure to oil my already processed hair the days before my touch-up and cover it with condi and grease during the touch-up.
I usually need 45 min for my touch-up (I'm slow and got lotsa hair  ).
My hair comes out barely relaxed(about 40-60%) with lots of thickness,I got asked a few times now if I even relax my hair 


I recently found out that my hair loves cones and glycerin.
Nexxus Humectress makes my hair baby soft.
Frizz Eaze moisturizing DC treatment is a good runner up.

I usually just co-wash and put Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil on my towel dried hair to seal the moisture in.
I started doing this for the last 2 or three months now and it really turned my hair around.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 6, 2007)

I just love looking at wavy/curly new growth! I think it is the most beautiful hair. Yours is gorgeous! How many inches do you have in the pic? Do you have a pic of it wet or airdried with curls? Just curious. Keep those pics and tips coming!



			
				ella said:
			
		

> Thanks for compiling all those links Geechygurl
> I relax with Optimum no lye.
> I used to stretch my relaxers between 12-17 weeks but lately I've been relaxing at 10 weeks plus.I will stretch for 12+ weeks again tough.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 6, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> I just love looking at wavy/curly new growth! I think it is the most beautiful hair. Yours is gorgeous! How many inches do you have in the pic? Do you have a pic of it wet or airdried with curls? Just curious. Keep those pics and tips coming!


Which pic?
I'm lost... from my fotki?
I have to see I think I have a few pics of my wet hair... not meant to be shared  but I'll post them tomorow


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 6, 2007)

Texlaxing has been the single best think I could have done for my hair, followed by getting rid of frequent heat and daily condition washing.  I keep a online summary of my hair routine in my journal to help me remember what I am suppose to do.  I copied this section of information from it.  I hope it helps.

*RELAXING:*​Currently I use ORS. I like it better than Silk Elements. I learned a new technique from Arcadian. You use duck bill clamps to section the hair. She used 12 clamps I ended up with about 20. I smushed the relaxer into each section of new growth. Next I start smoothing. Toward the end I apply relaxer to the hair line and smooth. The clamps are places at the beginning of the demarcation line so you donâ€™t overlap the relaxer. This technique is quick and super effective.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*SCHEDULE:*
*Every 12ish Weeks:*
Relaxer
A few days before I use Keraphix protein.
After rinsing out relaxer use a moisturizing conditioner 5-ish minutes.
Rinse out conditioner and then use neutralizer.
After the relaxer do a protein treatment again and porosity control.
*1x a Month:*
Clarify with Suave
Porosity control

*Bi-weekly:*
Deep Condition 1/2 hour + with plastic cap. Lekair & NTM Mask.

*Daily:*
Rinse & Condition wash let sit for 5-10 minutes. Do final rinse with cold water. Squeeze dry on a tower. Apply NTM silk and seal with grease or petroleum jelly then bun or let air dry and french roll.


I have a few pictures in my fotki that shows how to position the clamps if you don't understand the directions.​


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 6, 2007)

When I quoted your post, there was a close-up pic of hands separating hair, revealing alot of wavy new growth. I specifically quote people to make sure I'm replying to the right person. After I posted, the pic disappeared.  I thought that was weird, but paid it no attention. No big deal. You don't have to post the pics. I just thought it would be great if some members could post pics to encourage people new to the texlax game like me.



			
				ella said:
			
		

> Which pic?
> I'm lost... from my fotki?
> I have to see I think I have a few pics of my wet hair... not meant to be shared  but I'll post them tomorow


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 6, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> When I quoted your post, there was a close-up pic of hands separating hair, revealing alot of wavy new growth. I specifically quote people to make sure I'm replying to the right person. After I posted, the pic disappeared. I thought that was weird, but paid it no attention. No big deal. You don't have to post the pics. I just thought it would be great if some members could post pics to encourage people new to the texlax game like me.


I thought no one saw it,wow you're fast.Sorry bout that,lol 
I'll post it again then,actually it's a pic of my texturized roots.I have no idea how many inches I got.







That is a pic of my airdried hair... no products





airdried w silicon mix in a bun for the first couple hours,then i took the bun out cuz my hair was still damp and let it dry loose





airdried in a bun after co-wash


----------



## jade998 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Fellow texlaxers,

I am hoping that you will be able to help me.

Once I have washed my hair, and conditioned it, my hair feels soft however, it dries very crispy. I am not sure what I am doing wrong.

I decided to write down what I do (I can't even call it a regime, cause I am not consistant) and I if you spot any NO No's Please let me know.

1. Deep conditioning with either Motions silk protein/ ORS replenishing over night
2 Shampoo with CON 
3. Rinse and use leave in = 911/ Infusium
4. Moisturizer = ORS Olive Oil lotion

Any help... 

I am also looking to use Nexuss... Now this is an expensive range, so any opinions on if this would be a good line to use.

P.S. I know my hair loves Olive Oil/ Honey
And my hair dosen't lay flat...


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Jul 9, 2007)

jade998 said:
			
		

> Hi Fellow texlaxers,
> 
> I am hoping that you will be able to help me.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you need to use a creamy leave-in. I've found that my hair hates watery leave-ins such as 911 and Infusium. I highly recommend Salerm 21, Lacio Lacio or Nexxus Headress. Also, instead of using the ORS Olive Oil Lotion, maybe you should try using an oil. I love coconut oil but olive oil also works well.


----------



## jade998 (Jul 9, 2007)

THANKS silkyandsmooth.

The whole Nexxus range seems to be calling me... just so expensive, but would rather invest in this, than some top that I wear once in while, whilst I wear my hair everyday.

I will get the Nexxus leave in (just because that is the only one I can get my hand on in the UK and see if that make a difference)


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 9, 2007)

jade998 said:
			
		

> THANKS silkyandsmooth.
> 
> *The whole Nexxus range seems to be calling me*... just so expensive, but would rather invest in this, than some top that I wear once in while, whilst I wear my hair everyday.
> 
> I will get the Nexxus leave in (just because that is the only one I can get my hand on in the UK and see if that make a difference)


But it's so worth it,my hair loves Nexxus
Maybe you can try lines that have similar ingredients?
My hair just seems to love Nexxus because of the Glycerin so I tried out other products with glycerin and my hair is super soft.
Frizz Ease has a moisturizing DC that gives me similar results like Humectress,for half the money.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 9, 2007)

jade998 said:
			
		

> THANKS silkyandsmooth.
> 
> The whole Nexxus range seems to be calling me... just so expensive, but would rather invest in this, than some top that I wear once in while, whilst I wear my hair everyday.
> 
> I will get the Nexxus leave in (just because that is the only one I can get my hand on in the UK and see if that make a difference)


 
Sally's has generic Nexxus for $5.99 and I love, love, love Suave Professionals Humectin & Humectress for $4.99.  I use them daily I mix in a little V05 for the smell.  It's not Nexxus but it very good.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 9, 2007)

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> I texlax for 5 mins (from start to finish) I start in the most resistant area and finish at the least resistant. I do my hairline every other time...I add keratin oil to my relaxer.
> 
> This is what my wet hair looks like, when finished...




Your hair is gorgeous, Pixel! I relax my hair for about 5-8 minutes from application to rinse. I mix half cholesterol conditioner and half mild relaxer.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 9, 2007)

Conditioner, huh? I heard about mixing oil but not conditioner. That sounds very interesting. Does it leave your hair soft and moisturized? Do you think it would work with any conditioner or best with cholesterol? I have a conditioner I would like to use but I'm worried about the different chemicals. Sounds good though.  



			
				nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> Your hair is gorgeous, Pixel! I relax my hair for about 5-8 minutes from application to rinse. I mix half cholesterol conditioner and half mild relaxer.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG  Look at that second hair pic in the siggy! You're hair is so thick and pretty! 





			
				jade998 said:
			
		

> THANKS silkyandsmooth.
> 
> The whole Nexxus range seems to be calling me... just so expensive, but would rather invest in this, than some top that I wear once in while, whilst I wear my hair everyday.
> 
> I will get the Nexxus leave in (just because that is the only one I can get my hand on in the UK and see if that make a difference)


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 9, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:
			
		

> Conditioner, huh? I heard about mixing oil but not conditioner. That sounds very interesting. Does it leave your hair soft and moisturized? Do you think it would work with any conditioner or best with cholesterol? I have a conditioner I would like to use but I'm worried about the different chemicals. Sounds good though.



I did research on the forum and my hair idol used cholesterol conditioner with relaxer, so I figured it was safe. I haven't had any problems and I feel like it dilutes better than an oil would. Cholesterol conditioner is all I have ever used, so I don't know about other kinds. Sorry.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks! You've definitely given me something to think about.



			
				nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> I did research on the forum and my hair idol used cholesterol conditioner with relaxer, so I figured it was safe. I haven't had any problems and I feel like it dilutes better than an oil would. Cholesterol conditioner is all I have ever used, so I don't know about other kinds. Sorry.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 10, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> I did research on the forum and my hair idol used cholesterol conditioner with relaxer, so I figured it was safe. I haven't had any problems and I feel like it dilutes better than an oil would. Cholesterol conditioner is all I have ever used, so I don't know about other kinds. Sorry.


 
I use regular ole Suave or Vo5 Condi  or whatever I got at hand.


----------



## lana (Jul 10, 2007)

The last time I texlaxed with just a little oil as a mix and I only left it in for 7-9  minutes and my hair came out almost tooo straight. I was upset of course because I want texlaxed hair not RElaxed hair. So I'm going to stretch for a long time and make sure to underprocess/texlax with conditioner and oil. I should have left well enough alone! I do not want bone straight hair guys. I like my thick almost natural hair. 

No negative affects so far, I washed it out fairly quickly. But let's all be careful if we're going for texlaxed and not straight hair. I lost some curl pattern at the roots only that I wanted to keep! (My bf was happy, but I was not pleased)


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 14, 2007)

Updates anyone?

I'm still stretching ladies. It's becoming a little bit more of challenge. Well, at least the styling part. Managing it has been great. I'm thinking about get cornrows going into a ponytail or something low maintenance, easy to put, easy to take out. I want to be able to get it done every two to three weeks. I don't want the hair matting up. 

Anyway, if any of you have style suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok. I broke down and texlaxed. I couldn't hold out! I was exactly 12 weeks. I'm happy about it though!

I read in another thread about "How do you texlax?" and someone mentioned that they mix conditioner in their relaxer instead of oil. I tried some leftover conditioner (Garnier Fructis) and it came out great! I can't believe how curly my new growth is, it's just relaxed a little bit but has major curls when wet. 

The only thing I'll do different is get the best conditioner I can (Aveda, Paul Mitchell, something) and mix it in from now on. I'm also going to try the Silk Elements relaxer instead of the PCJ which is good but I just want to see if there is anything better.

I'm now able to roll my hair with the flexirods and have it come out perfect the next day. I think my limit is going to be 10-12 weeks stretch (at least until I reach bra-strap). I'm going to take some pics of my hair and post it. I don't have a great digital camera but it's good. Thanks for all the tips ladies.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone have anything to add? I'm still dealing with my "fresh" texlax. Everything is great so far. What's up with you?


----------



## chellero (Jul 29, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> Ok. I broke down and texlaxed. I couldn't hold out! I was exactly 12 weeks. I'm happy about it though!
> 
> I read in another thread about &quot;How do you texlax?&quot; and someone mentioned that they mix conditioner in their relaxer instead of oil. I tried some leftover conditioner (Garnier Fructis) and it came out great! I can't believe how curly my new growth is, it's just relaxed a little bit but has major curls when wet.
> 
> ...



  How long did you leave the relaxer in and what type of hair do you have?  I won't be texlaxing again for at least 3 months, but I want to do myself next time and am trying to get some tips.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 29, 2007)

I left the relaxer in approximately 5-7 minutes on each side (this includes applying it). I parted my hair down the middle, and did the left, then rinsed, and the right, then rinsed. I guess I have somewhere between 3c and 4a, I guess, but I don't really use that whack system. My hair is what it t-i-is. I mixed conditioner in the first time (loved it). The next time, I'm mixing conditioner and oil. 

I don't want it straight, just loosened alittle. That way if and when I decide to transition to natural, it won't be that much of a difference. It's working out great so far. I got alot of great tips from the texlax threads. Check my original post or the second post for a list of links. HTH



chellero said:


> How long did you leave the relaxer in and what type of hair do you have? I won't be texlaxing again for at least 3 months, but I want to do myself next time and am trying to get some tips.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 29, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> I left the relaxer in approximately 5-7 minutes on each side (this includes applying it). I parted my hair down the middle, and did the left, then rinsed, and the right, then rinsed. *I guess I have somewhere between 3c and 4a, I guess, but I don't really use that whack system*. My hair is what it t-i-is. I mixed conditioner in the first time (loved it). The next time, *I'm mixing conditioner and oil.*
> 
> I don't want it straight, just loosened alittle. That way if and when I decide to transition to natural, it won't be that much of a difference. It's working out great so far. I got alot of great tips from the texlax threads. Check my original post or the second post for a list of links. HTH



Chile you sound too much like me. I suppose my hair is between 3C-4A, because really neither one seem to fit.  I'm not even trying to figure it out anymore 

I use keratin oil for this and LOVE it...it seems to have the perfect balance. And I agree...I just loosen mine to, not that much different than my natural hair.  I'm seriously thinking of transitioning...


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll have to look for that. I'd be willing to try something new, one hundred different times until I find the perfect thing. I'll have to look for that. Where did you say you usually get it from, ebay? Thanks.

Gg


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 29, 2007)

I get it from a local bss...but I did read where someone said they got it off EBay.  

Can't wait for your reviews!


----------



## The Girl (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah I broke down and texlaxed too.  I was really wanting to transitiona dn then the summer frizzies got me.  Anyway there are some pics in my fotki...nothing spectacular. http://public.fotki.com/JustMeSteph/


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 29, 2007)

Why Hello world!  

I have been underprocessing my hair for years.    I find it refreshing to know that there are others who share my  DIY passion & satisfaction positive results.    I believe that the growth I've achieved this past year is due to strength my hair maintains because it's "fine" strands are no longer being processed bone-straight.     

Chemicals:  TCB, over a coating/build-up of conditioners

Heat: I limit use of heat to only the weekends when I may wear my hair down.  IMO I spare my ends over-processing by just flat-ironing my hair to show of the blunt cut. 

Curls:  No curling for me unless it's my bangs. 

Sweat/Pooing:  I work out to a sweat 3-days a week, wear wool caps and/or helments everyday  wallbash:Uncle Sam). This routine and vitamins has improved the length of my hair, I'm still evaluating the "health" of it, but I am happy.


----------



## jade998 (Jul 31, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> OMG  Look at that second hair pic in the siggy! You're hair is so thick and pretty!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump, Bump, Bump...


----------



## lonei (Aug 12, 2007)

I find my texlaxed hair hard to deal with, well not so much know that I understand how to deal with it. My current regimen makes the difficult days that use to be, almost non-existent...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 12, 2007)

Lonei,
Are you still going bone straight? What's your regimen?


----------



## lonei (Aug 13, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Lonei,
> Are you still going bone straight? What's your regimen?



Yeah I am, my regimen is in my fotki journal...


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about going a little bit straighter. Although I love my curlies, I'm tired of the shrinkage and frizziness. I'm hoping to eliminate some of it. I'd never go bone straight b/c I hated my hair when it was bone straight.


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 16, 2007)

Are there any 4ZZ's that texturize or textlax enough so their hair is a soft 'fro? If So, what's your regimen, and are you happy with the outcome?  I know I won't have any curlies if I do it.


----------



## lana (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey it's Lana, and man I just realized that a whole lot of ladies on this board texlax. I found out about texlaxing here. Anyways I'm at 11 weeks post relaxer and I'm really tempted to go ahead and touch it up because I have about a little shy of two inches of new growth. I'm excited to see how long my hair will look. I've noticed that the middle and sides are really showing more length. The back was already there. 

Anyways I'll see if I can last another four weeks or not. My plan was to be 15 weeks post before touching up. But that'll be almost 3 inches of new growth. Boy oh boy.


----------



## godzooki (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, first time seeing this thread!

I did my very first self relaxer and after reading this thread I realized I texlaxed and did'nt even know it! I added 2 tbl of olive oil to silk elements, and spritzed my hair with silk amino's, based with vaseline and coated the relaxed ends with vaseline. I thought I had just underprocessed it but I love the results.  lots of body, thickness, softness, and while not bone straight, easy to manage. I just did my first shampoo/cond. after my touch up and after airdrying under my scarf, I'm loving the results. not flat and lifeless at all! Wavy and soft! I'm a new texlaxer convert!


----------



## lana (Sep 17, 2007)

Just bumping this thread up. It's great!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea yea yea (mic check)...I've been doing this for about 2 yrs now and love it.  My processing time is 5-7 minutes max and rarely comb the relaxer thru.  I use SE Mega-Silk mild lye relaxer w/shea butter.  Pics galore in my Fotki.  In my "New Color Showers" or something album, I listed out everything I did.   I don't think I'll ever be able to go completely natural, so this is the next best thing for me.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

great, thanks!!!


----------



## FreeNewMe (Oct 10, 2007)

I just joined the site and have been growing my relaxer out since Feb 07. I plan to grow it all out and start over by cutting the relaxed hair in March of 08....I'm likely gonna go the texlax(?) route. Right now, I recentely cut a bob and I just wash and blow it out weekly( I know this is bad, but that's why I'm here!!) I was considering Natural but I'm far to active to maintain it and I'd prefer a more versatile style.

I'm a little clueless about some of the terms. What is a conditioner wash? Any tips, suggestions, product recommendations by the group would be GREATLY appreciated.

My goal is to have long, thick, beautiful hair...my hair has all the potential(it's really thick..I guess you'd call it 4a with some b spots) but I need the information to get it there.

Help ladies!!


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to start texlaxing more often. I thinking once every 16 weeks will work. I said that last year and never got around to it. I'm doing it next year!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> I think I'm going to start texlaxing more often. I thinking once every 16 weeks will work. I said that last year and never got around to it. I'm doing it next year!



I had got mine down to 6 month stretches but when I texlaxed in July, I said I'd do 13 weeks.  Now that it's creeping up on me next week, I ain't ready ! I think I'm going to shoot for 16-20 weeks instead.


----------



## The Girl (Oct 10, 2007)

Eisani said:


> I had got mine down to 6 month stretches but when I texlaxed in July, I said I'd do 13 weeks.  Now that it's creeping up on me next week, I ain't ready ! I think I'm going to shoot for 16-20 weeks instead.



see I was doing every three month before here.  Now I am working on my 2nd 6month stretch.  OR transitioning but who knows?


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

Eisani said:


> I had got mine down to 6 month stretches but when I texlaxed in July, I said I'd do 13 weeks.  Now that it's creeping up on me next week, I ain't ready ! I think I'm going to shoot for 16-20 weeks instead.



I didn't think it'd be hard to relax _more often. _  I guess old habits (42-47 weeks) die hard.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 11, 2007)

I just like the fullness I achieve when stretching because it reminds me of being a kid w/big "elementary school" hair and like you said, old habits do die hard! I really don't know why I keep fronting on myself, I should probably just transistion but I can't quite do it.  I like the managability and style options of texlaxers.  Oh well  What I really want to focus on now that the weather is cold is protecting and retaining my ends! I co-washed this morning only to step outside and it's 45 degrees .  I need to do a major overhaul of my routine starting now.  Off to write down some things.


----------



## lana (Oct 11, 2007)

I have about 7 weeks of new growth or maybe 8 weeks now and anyways my last texlax didn't take. I didn't leave it on long enough (5 minutes isn't enough), because the time before that I left it on to long! (10 minutes is too long). I think 7 minutes should be perfect and this time I will add all of the activator and my regular amount of conditioner. 

See last time I didn't add but half of the activator stuff! So that's probably why my hair didn't really process at all. So now I have three inches of underprocessed texlaxed hair, plus one inch of new growth or a little more. (sigh)

My last stretch was like 13-14 weeks. 

I guess I am going to have to either try to wait it out...or go ahead and texlax this week. I would really like to at least make it to 10 weeks before I touch up. The good news is my hair is growing. But oh the woes of doing your own hair sometimes, my goodness. 

Any advice?


----------



## sareca (Oct 11, 2007)

Eisani said:


> I just like the fullness I achieve when stretching because it reminds me of being a kid w/big "elementary school" hair and like you said, old habits do die hard! I really don't know why I keep fronting on myself, I should probably just transistion but I can't quite do it.  I like the managability and style options of texlaxers.  Oh well  What I really want to focus on now that the weather is cold is protecting and retaining my ends! I co-washed this morning only to step outside and it's 45 degrees .  I need to do a major overhaul of my routine starting now.  Off to write down some things.



I also like the big hair look especially for ponytails!  I'm gonna try very hard not to go 10 months again. 16 weeks from my last relaxer is December 9. I think I'll set a ticker to count down the days.


----------



## sareca (Oct 11, 2007)

lana said:


> I have about 7 weeks of new growth or maybe 8 weeks now and anyways my last texlax didn't take. I didn't leave it on long enough (5 minutes isn't enough), because the time before that I left it on to long! (10 minutes is too long). I think 7 minutes should be perfect and this time I will add all of the activator and my regular amount of conditioner.
> 
> See last time I didn't add but half of the activator stuff! So that's probably why my hair didn't really process at all. So now I have three inches of underprocessed texlaxed hair, plus one inch of new growth or a little more. (sigh)
> 
> ...



Oh man! That's exactly why I want to texlax more often.  I've been texlaxing once/year. That means I have 5-6 inches of NG each time. If it comes out too straight or doesn't take you can't hide it 6 inches!  I was hoping by texlaxing more often I'd get more practice which should improve my consistency and that I'd be able to hide uh-oh's better. *sigh* 

I don't have any advice. I'm just commiserating.

ETA: Make sure you use all the developer.  5 minutes might be long enough if you let it develop all the way.


----------



## InnerSoul (Oct 11, 2007)

Eisani said:


> *I just like the fullness I achieve when stretching* because it reminds me of being a kid w/big "elementary school" hair and like you said, old habits do die hard! I really don't know why I keep fronting on myself, I should probably just transistion but I can't quite do it. *I like the managability and style options of texlaxers*. Oh well  What I really want to focus on now that the weather is cold is protecting and retaining my ends! I co-washed this morning only to step outside and it's 45 degrees . I need to do a major overhaul of my routine starting now. Off to write down some things.


 
I agree with this!! I am stretching for 6 months because of the bolded(no more bone straight for me) and not to mention I like the fact that I don't have to expose my scalp to chemicals as often as when I was going to the hairdresser getting it touched up every 6-8weeks.

I know what you mean about the cold weather approaching.. I must also protect and retain my ends


----------



## Jazzy413 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi ladies...have been reading all the posts in this thread to get caught up.  Im not sure what I'm going to do...transition into natural or texlax.  Its looking more and more like texlaxing tho.  Right now I need more manageability with my hair and more styling options.  Ive learned some great tips so far in reading the thread so I will be visiting often to share my experience and just check in.  Thanks!


----------



## sareca (Oct 11, 2007)

Jazzy!


----------



## lana (Oct 11, 2007)

sareca said:


> Oh man! That's exactly why I want to texlax more often. I've been texlaxing once/year. That means I have 5-6 inches of NG each time. If it comes out too straight or doesn't take you can't hide it 6 inches! I was hoping by texlaxing more often I'd get more practice which should improve my consistency and that I'd be able to hide uh-oh's better. *sigh*
> 
> I don't have any advice. I'm just commiserating.
> 
> ETA: Make sure you use all the developer. 5 minutes might be long enough if you let it develop all the way.


 
I've decided today just to wait until next week and texlax. I can wash and deep condition one more time. Right now I think I've been scratching too much to texlax tomorrow with no irritation to the scalp. I'll probably texlax next Wednesday. I'll let you guys know how it goes. Oh and this time I'm going to make sure and use all of the developer/activator stuff, like you mentioned.


----------



## Jazzy413 (Oct 11, 2007)

sareca said:


> Jazzy!



Thanks!


----------



## magviv (Oct 31, 2007)

I attempted my first texlax today and it turned out straight! I stretched my relaxer for 5 1/2 months, purchased mizani mild relaxer, added a couple of tablespoons of wonder 8 oil to the relaxer, my hairdresser smoothed the relaxer on for a short amount of time and then rinsed it out. She also used the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor that I bought between the relaxer and the neutralizer. 

My hair turned out really soft and bouncy but just as straight as ever. It's weird and somewhat disappointing. I plan on trying again though with the mizani butter blend mild, 1/2 cup of oil (castor oil maybe?) and really shorten the application time.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 1, 2007)

magviv said:


> I attempted my first texlax today and it turned out straight! I stretched my relaxer for 5 1/2 months, purchased mizani mild relaxer, added a couple of tablespoons of wonder 8 oil to the relaxer, my hairdresser *smoothed the relaxer* on for a short amount of time and then rinsed it out. She also used the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor that I bought between the relaxer and the neutralizer.
> 
> My hair turned out really soft and bouncy but just as straight as ever. It's weird and somewhat disappointing. I plan on trying again though with the mizani butter blend mild, 1/2 cup of oil (castor oil maybe?) and really shorten the application time.


 
Also try not to smooth too much. This usually does straighten the hair, depending on your hair type. When I apply, I only smooth my edges and nape.  Also, sometimes it takes until your next wash to get rid of the straightness.


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Great thread...I didn't realize that so many people texlax.  I luv it and think that it is my best option for meb/c wen my hair was natural I was not as attentive as I should have been. The problem with bone straight is that my hair relaxes very quickly and gets overprocessed quickly too. 
I use Just for me regular.  
I leave it on for 10 minutes
and keep washing out until the water runs white and then I wash it again just to be on the safe side.
 i have not found my hair to be brittle or dry afterward, I use John Frieda Frizz-ease while my hair is soaking wet
apply a leave in conditioner 
and garnier Fructis length and strength on the ends
I mostly air dry a habit I picked up frm when my hair was natural.

I have always been a PJ but I honestly find that the simpler the regimen the better the results and the more likely you're apt to keep up with it.

I like Just for Me relaxer but I was wondering if I should try a diff one maybe a Optimum or Mizani, but only mild b/c my hair has always straightened very quickly to the point that if I am not careful I lose my texture altogether.
And I am def going to try putting oil or conditioner in the relaxer!!  Thanks for that tip ladies!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ordering my Phyto Index I today.  I'm either going to use it during the first week of December or put my hair in kinky twists. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you guys think it's normal for me to be getting my hair texlaxed every 5-6 weeks?


----------



## lana (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm, well honestly, is there a reason you feel you need to texlax so soon? 5-6 weeks is soon. Are you getting THAT much new growth? I try to wait until I have at least two inches. So that's usually 10-14 weeks.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually wait 8 weeks, but since MN, I have had to go right around 6 weeks.

And Since *ThanksGiving* is here and Im gonna be seeing possible in-laws I thought I should go ahead and do one this time.  I have about 1 inch of new growth


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello! I am so glad to have subscribe to this thread, I just Tex-Laxed around October after being Natural for almost a year, But I am enjoying this Tex-Laxed lifestyle, I only had like a inch and a half of hair but it feels great, I think I am gonna stay like this for awhile, I plan to do touch ups every 12 weeks but I will go no longer than 16. I do miss my natural hair sometimes but it gets hard when you have a Twa for so long and you can't see your progress or lay it down for a phony pony LOL!!!!

I used  a No Lye but that has left my hair dry as he** so I am gonna use Designer Tough Lye Texturizing Relaxer, I used it in the past with great results, I even thought about trying the Motions Herbal Lye Relaxer, But either one of those will be fine. My Daughter who is 12 just got a Texturizer and she loves it so much and plus it is easier for her to help me take care of it, She loves the curls because they are more enhanced. But she stretches about 12 weeks also.

Right now all I can do is slick my hair back and attach a comb phony pony and let it do it's thing until I can rollerset it. Thanks Ladies for this Thread, I also only apply my touch up with an Applicator Bottle it helps me to get right on the Newgrowth,then smooth just a little with my applicator brush.


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 24, 2007)

hi ladies, i'm hopingto learn a lot from you all, i'm switching to mild lye to preserve thickness and strength of my hair, wish me luck at my next touch-up


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 25, 2007)

I am thinking about going back this route. I wonder if lye is better than no lye to texlax. I know when I used lye in the past, my hair would not get strait for nothing!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 25, 2007)

DDTexlaxed! I know me and you can't decide whether to stay natural or texturized! You started over 7 times and me,8 times LOL!!! But I think I am gonna stay this route for awhile because it is easier for me to handle and easier for me to stretch it out longer.

I used a No-lye at first but it really made my hair dry afterwards and it felt icky, But when I used a Lye it came out more softer and looked better, But I guess it depends on your hair, Mine came out with a wave pattern with curls on the ends and my sides came straight because i applied it there to early, they process fast, so next time I will do them last. But other than that I am gonna Love this!!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 26, 2007)

My Phyto I arrived this week, but I'm seriously considering putting braids in. I'm ready for a little hair break. I was planning to relax on 12/1 after the 2 week club challenge ends, but now I'm thinking I want to wait another 4-5 weeks.  I'm either going to relax on 12/1 or put braids in on 12/1.  If I put the braids in I'm only keep them for about 4 weeks. I'll so be taking them out shortly after Christmas and texturizing after the first week in January.

I think I'm doing it again... I'm gonna end up at 46 weeks before I know it.  *sigh*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 26, 2007)

NappyParadise said:


> DDTexlaxed! I know me and you can't decide whether to stay natural or texturized! You started over 7 times and me,8 times LOL!!! But I think I am gonna stay this route for awhile because it is easier for me to handle and easier for me to stretch it out longer.
> 
> I used a No-lye at first but it really made my hair dry afterwards and it felt icky, But when I used a Lye it came out more softer and looked better, But I guess it depends on your hair, Mine came out with a wave pattern with curls on the ends and my sides came straight because i applied it there to early, they process fast, so next time I will do them last. But other than that I am gonna Love this!!!



Hi, NP! I've decided to relax instead of texlax. I like my natural hair, but I can't enjoy it. I've got no styling skills whatsoever.  I know how to take care of my relaxed hair and I've learned how to stretch from my texlaxed days. I've got to meet my hair goal first before I relax though. I have to research lye relaxers now. They seem to have gotten a better rating on the board than no lye. I'll let you know when I tie your record!:wink2:


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 26, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:


> Hi, NP! I've decided to relax instead of texlax. I like my natural hair, but I can't enjoy it. I've got no styling skills whatsoever. I know how to take care of my relaxed hair and I've learned how to stretch from my texlaxed days. I've got to meet my hair goal first before I relax though. I have to research lye relaxers now. They seem to have gotten a better rating on the board than no lye. I'll let you know when I tie your record!:wink2:




LOL!!!! Okay! I was the same way, I had no styling skills with my natural hair either, I couldn't afford braids and the Twa style was just getting boring, Plus I had no Patience with the growth, I mean it was growing but I wanted a puff ASAP!!! But right now I am just gonna stay texlaxed for awhile at least I can enjoy some curls & waves.


----------



## sweetkita4 (Nov 29, 2007)

If I wanted to start texlaxing, would I be able to touch up my new growth with a lye relaxer then run it through my no-lye hair for uniformity?


----------



## sareca (Dec 2, 2007)

sareca said:


> My Phyto I arrived this week, but I'm seriously considering putting braids in. I'm ready for a little hair break. I was planning to relax on 12/1 after the 2 week club challenge ends, but now I'm thinking I want to wait another 4-5 weeks.  I'm either going to relax on 12/1 or put braids in on 12/1.  If I put the braids in I'm only keep them for about 4 weeks. I'll so be taking them out shortly after Christmas and texturizing after the first week in January.
> 
> I think I'm doing it again... I'm gonna end up at 46 weeks before I know it.  *sigh*



I put kinky twists in. I'm taking them out in 3 weeks.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi ladies!!!!

 I have been stretching my relaxer for the last 41, almost 42 weeks. I want to transition to texlaxed, but I would be doing it myself...erplexed. I am a little nervous about that....just a little.

 Haven't read through the WHOLE thread, but I wanted to know if there is a "fool proof" way of getting it right, or am I gonna have to go through the whole "trial and error" to get it right? I NEED HELP!!!!!


----------



## blacklove0607 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the useful thread.
Blacklove


----------



## mrsthiggy (Feb 7, 2008)

thegirltolove said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> 
> I have been stretching my relaxer for the last 41, almost 42 weeks. I want to transition to texlaxed, but I would be doing it myself...erplexed. I am a little nervous about that....just a little.
> 
> Haven't read through the WHOLE thread, but I wanted to know if there is a "fool proof" way of getting it right, or am I gonna have to go through the whole "trial and error" to get it right? I NEED HELP!!!!!



I have been doing this texlaxing without even knowing about you guys and this forum!!!... It started because I got burned at a Salon and I swore I'd never go back.

My problem is breakage... I tried the Cathy H conditioner method; I changed the oils and the amount of pepermint oil.  I live in an area that has really hard water so no matter how often I deep condition once my hair dries it like autumn leaves.


----------



## missnappylady (Feb 14, 2008)

Subscribing..... 


I'm still contemplating if I want to text or not.


----------



## jade998 (Feb 15, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> Subscribing.....
> 
> 
> I'm still contemplating if I want to text or not.


 
Your puff looks too beautiful.. I think I prefer your hair natural unless you are having a hard time detangling


----------



## lana (Feb 15, 2008)

mrsthiggy said:


> I have been doing this texlaxing without even knowing about you guys and this forum!!!... It started because I got burned at a Salon and I swore I'd never go back.
> 
> My problem is breakage... I tried the Cathy H conditioner method; I changed the oils and the amount of pepermint oil. I live in an area that has really hard water so no matter how often I deep condition once my hair dries it like autumn leaves.


 
I also live in an area with hard water  so my husband started us buying spring water JUST to wash my hair with. My hands and feet get so dry from the water, it's crazy. Have you considered this option? I even wash out my texlax this way.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok so I read through most of the forum and im seriously considering texlaxing.  

My question is has anyone texlaxed on virgin hair, if so did it come out like you wanted?  I see a lot of people here texlaxed the new growth from their relaxed hair or they had a relaxer in the past so they know how long the relaxer needs to stay on their hair.  I have no idea how long to keep it on, I dont know if my hair is resistant to relaxers and what not...so yea.  Im kind of in the dark about how long to keep the relaxer on to get the results I want.


----------



## TriniStarr (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to say that i did my first texlaxer this past weekend and I LOVE the way my hair came out. Not too straight but very thick and full, which i love.  I plan to cont to texlax in the near future!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicole1976 said:


> *Do you guys think it's normal for me to be getting my hair texlaxed every 5-6 weeks*?


 
Hello all. I'm new to this support thread. I'd been texlaxing before joining the board but I didn't realize that it had a name. I texlaxed because my hair is fine and dense and the longer it gets, the thinner (especially when relaxed bone straight). I like for my hair to have a lot of body and fullness. I used to use kiddie relaxers or mild adult relaxers. My hair is very low resistance and I process quickly so I usually wash it out a minute ot two after application is complete.

*Currently since my hair is shorter, I have to texlax about every 5-6 weeks. When it gets long enough to bun or pony I'll be able to stretch longer. I can't wait!*


----------



## maleucia (Mar 11, 2008)

I texlaxed at the end of December on virgin hair. I used a test strand in the front because if I overprocessed, I wouldn't mind the hair being straighter than normal there (which is what happened of course). I didn't get the defined spirals I hoped for, but the hair was so much more manageable, I didn't try again. It's been 10 weeks since and although it doesn't look different, my new growth is reminding me why I did it in the first place. The instant tangles are no joke. I'm afraid to break my hair now because of the tangles, so it's braided under a wig until the April touchup.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi ladies. I am BCing this weekend and I think at some point I would like to get my hair texlaxed. My question is for those that add oils to their relaxer. What ratio of relaxer to oil do you use?


----------



## jkamiel (Mar 15, 2008)

msshortysweets said:


> Ok so I read through most of the forum and im seriously considering texlaxing.
> 
> My question is has anyone texlaxed on virgin hair, if so did it come out like you wanted?  I see a lot of people here texlaxed the new growth from their relaxed hair or they had a relaxer in the past so they know how long the relaxer needs to stay on their hair.  I have no idea how long to keep it on, I dont know if my hair is resistant to relaxers and what not...so yea.  Im kind of in the dark about how long to keep the relaxer on to get the results I want.



ditto. i'm all natural and wondering the exact same thing. i want my hair to be thick still but i don't want it to be curly like a lot of ppl want it to be.. i guess i just want it to be wavy or straight/frizzy


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hi ladies. I am BCing this weekend and I think at some point I would like to get my hair texlaxed. My question is for those that add oils to their relaxer. What ratio of relaxer to oil do you use?


Bumping for responses please.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Bumping for responses please.


 

I know that some women use 1-2 TBS of their chosen oil/s in their relaxer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 16, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> I know that some women use 1-2 TBS of their chosen oil/s in their relaxer.


Thank you so much. How much relaxer? Do you know?


----------



## jkamiel (Mar 26, 2008)

bump: unanswered question in the previous post


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 26, 2008)

jkamiel said:


> bump: unanswered question in the previous post


 
Hello! I Texlaxed on Virgin hair, and it came out just fine,My hair is softer and shrinkage is minimal and I still have the look of Natural hair, But it depends on what look you are going for, YOU MUST DO A STRAND TEST!!! This will help to determine how curly or wavy you want it. I love my hair this way!!! Make sure you have a timer or keep watching the clock, I leave mine on for about 10 minutes, anything less does nothing.

Good Luck to you!!!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 26, 2008)

jkamiel said:


> ditto. i'm all natural and wondering the exact same thing. i want my hair to be thick still but i don't want it to be curly like a lot of ppl want it to be.. i guess i just want it to be wavy or straight/frizzy


 
I texlaxed on virgin hair about 2 yrs ago - lots of things have happened to my hair since then, and needless to say I'm back to texlaxing myself.

I used ORS No-Lye in Super - 2 paks actually - and pretty much just glopped it on like a DC - I didn't smooth. I left it on for at least 20 mins, maybe alittle more before rinsing. I did not do a strand test. My hair came out...ripply? Tiny waves with curly ends. I didn't do it intentionally, but decided I liked it. Everyone's hair is different though, so a strand test is a good idea - and not everyone should be using a Super Strength relaxer.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 26, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Thank you so much. How much relaxer? Do you know?


 

 Some women probably mix it in their original relaxer container which can be 7-15 oz. I personally add 1 TBS to about 4 oz of relaxer. I like my results; I do have a extra extra sensitive scalp and I have not been burned in a long time. It looks like my little tub of relaxer is going to last me all year too! 

Im curious to know which oil or oils are you planning to use? I have tried coconut and this next time I will be using something different. Im thinking about grapeseed or almond...idk yet


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 26, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I texlaxed on virgin hair about 2 yrs ago - lots of things have happened to my hair since then, and needless to say I'm back to texlaxing myself.
> 
> I used ORS No-Lye in Super - 2 paks actually - and pretty much just glopped it on like a DC - I didn't smooth. I left it on for at least 20 mins, maybe alittle more before rinsing. I did not do a strand test. My hair came out...ripply? Tiny waves with curly ends. I didn't do it intentionally, but decided I liked it. *Everyone's hair is different though, so a strand test is a good idea* - and not everyone should be using a Super Strength relaxer.


 

I have never done a strand test either, but that is a great suggestion to help decide how curly/wavy to make the hair... I don't play with matches and I don't play with Super Strength for the same reason.   Trust me--I learned a long time ago not to reach for that Super. And I didn't scratch in my head for a few days but my scalp is that sensitive.


----------



## sareca (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm transistioning from Phyto to Silk Elements. I did a test section in regular and I'm so glad I didn't do my whole head. It came out way to straight and hasn't reverted at all.  I think I'm going to strand test again before I commit to SE.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2008)

I finally transitioned to texlax in December 2007, and even though I like what it's done for my hair's texturethough - appears thicker. I did find that I had a little more breakage than before but I believe that if I continue, my hair will ultimately adjust especially since I just started using Ayurveda this month. I will continue to watch my hair over the next few months. I decided to stretch longer this time in braids to further reduce manipulation. I am in the Lo-Mani challenge as well anyway. I think it's Sareca that uses an amla tea rinse to spray her braids and I will do the same thing but I will be adding bhringraj and brahmi powders to mine.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 29, 2008)

> [EISANI] Yea yea yea (mic check)...I've been doing this for about 2 yrs now and love it. My processing time is 5-7 minutes max and rarely comb the relaxer thru. I use SE Mega-Silk mild lye relaxer w/shea butter. Pics galore in my Fotki. In my "New Color Showers" or something album, I listed out everything I did. I don't think I'll ever be able to go completely natural, so this is the next best thing for me.


 
Eisani, your hair is so lovely! I have saved your fotki link in my favorites file. I also don't keep it in longer than 7 minutes. 



> [SARECA] I think I'm going to start texlaxing more often. I thinking once every 16 weeks will work. I said that last year and never got around to it. I'm doing it next year!


 
Sareca, you also have a pretty head of hair. It looks like you are planning to texlax soon from your last post about the strand test. I want to know if you are still planning to stretch every 16 weeks this year? are you over 16 weeks as of now? I ask because I am planning to do it for every 16 weeks this year for more health, thickness and length. My stretch has been going fine. I have 4 weeks to go. 16 weeks just seems like forever especially for a person like me who in the past was slapping on a relaxer at 3-4 weeks post. (Im laughing now because when I was younger I never used to read the box instructions or paper instructions which actually say how long to wait between relaxers...I would take out the instructions, remove the attached gloves, and set the instructions back down or even ball it up and throw it in the trash basket saying something stupid like "Jordan shoots ...swoosh--and it's good!"   )


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 11, 2008)

_Subscribing!_


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 23, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> I relax my hair for about 5-8 minutes from application to rinse. I mix half cholesterol conditioner and half mild relaxer.



Update: As time has passed my relaxing time has grown. Currently, I relax for 25-30minutes from application to rinse. Before, my hair seemed to revert. But, now that its more processed when it bounces back it is still the texture I aimed for. I still use half Silk Elements Mild Lye and half cholesterol conditioner to texturize my hair. I'm guessing that if I used straight relaxer my time would cut in half, but I don't want to mess with a method that works.


----------



## lshevonne (Jul 1, 2008)

My updates:  I just did a touch up last week but my hair came out a little too straight.  I know it was because I smooth my hair with my fingers.  I only did that since my hair is so hard to relax.  My total time was 15 mins.  Not bad for a self relaxer.  I've been using Vitale Olive Oil Relaxer - Regular.


----------



## missnappylady (Jul 2, 2008)

jade998 said:


> Your puff looks too beautiful.. I think I prefer your hair natural unless you are having a hard time detangling


Thank you. I just don't know what to do with my hair anymore. I can't really wear the styles I want because of work so, I wear braids 98% of the time. I'm so sick of braids.


----------



## Jenaee (Jul 2, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> Update: As time has passed my relaxing time has grown. Currently, I relax for 25-30minutes from application to rinse. Before, my hair seemed to revert. But, now that its more processed when it bounces back it is still the texture I aimed for. I still use half Silk Elements Mild Lye and half cholesterol conditioner to texturize my hair. I'm guessing that if I used straight relaxer my time would cut in half, but I don't want to mess with a method that works.


 
 Nubianqt....I used your technique to texlax my hair and it came out GREAT!!! I only left it in for 7 mins and still have my curly texture. I think I may increase the time a lil next go round. I think I missed a small patch in the back tho  but I'll make sure I get it next time.

Thanks Nubian and everyone for sharing your techniques.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 6, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Nubianqt....I used your technique to texlax my hair and it came out GREAT!!! I only left it in for 7 mins and still have my curly texture. I think I may increase the time a lil next go round. I think I missed a small patch in the back tho  but I'll make sure I get it next time.
> 
> Thanks Nubian and everyone for sharing your techniques.



YEAH! I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about texturizing.... has anyone went from relaxed to texturized and if so do you have pix... tia


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jul 7, 2008)

ok I went ahead and did it because I felt like it was time for a change.... I followed the directions on the box.... I love how it turned out.  I love my hair! Click the link below..... YAY!

http://http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z132/pinkdot17/texturizerJuly62008.jpg


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous! 



Pinkdot said:


> ok I went ahead and did it because I felt like it was time for a change.... I followed the directions on the box.... I love how it turned out.  I love my hair! Click the link below..... YAY!
> 
> http://http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z132/pinkdot17/texturizerJuly62008.jpg


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 7, 2008)

Pinkdot said:


> ok I went ahead and did it because I felt like it was time for a change.... I followed the directions on the box.... I love how it turned out.  I love my hair! Click the link below..... YAY!
> 
> http://http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z132/pinkdot17/texturizerJuly62008.jpg



Did you transition to natural first? I thought originally you were looking for someone who texturized their newgrowth and grew out the bone straight relaxer. 

But anyway, your hair looks great! What relaxer/texturizer did you use?


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jul 7, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> Did you transition to natural first? I thought originally you were looking for someone who texturized their newgrowth and grew out the bone straight relaxer.
> 
> But anyway, your hair looks great! What relaxer/texturizer did you use?




Thank you thank you thank you both!  I am still relaxed and I'm 4 months post.  But the majority of my hair is relaxed. But I just followed the directions on the box.  It said to flat twist the hair as if you are corn rowing in 6 rows and add rollers on the ends to curl them up. It said to sit under a dryer or let it air dry....I let it air dry half way then sat under a soft bonnet.  I used Botanicals btw I looooove your hair!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never heard of that before! That's a first for me  You hair looks wonderful. Is it permenantly curly even though you're relaxed? I'm just trying to understand it. It really looks great.



Pinkdot said:


> Thank you thank you thank you both!  I am still relaxed and I'm 4 months post.  But the majority of my hair is relaxed. But I just followed the directions on the box.  It said to flat twist the hair as if you are corn rowing in 6 rows and add rollers on the ends to curl them up. It said to sit under a dryer or let it air dry....I let it air dry half way then sat under a soft bonnet.  I used Botanicals btw I looooove your hair!


----------



## lshevonne (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like you did more of a texturizer than texlax.  Either way it looks great.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 26, 2008)

I'M SO HAPPY I FOUND THIS THREAD....NOW TO READ ALL OF THE INFO!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 27, 2008)

Good looking out here.  I have never heard that expression before and have been curious about the process.  I've always been of the notion that chemicals are chemicals and call a spade a spade.  Perhaps once I read this I will learn something new (went to beauty school for just enough hours to learn about chemikills). 

Anyway . . . I encouraged my girlfriend to join this board and was telling her that it does have women here with chemicals and that she should join anyway.  Then, I plugged the "texlaxing" thing to her without really knowing what the heck I was talking about [I reallly wanted her to join and learn all the new cool stuff I am learning about healthy hair; she did!  yeah]  Anyway, I'm going to e-mail her this link for further encouragement.

Thanks for providing it.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 27, 2008)

Texlaxing sounds so good to me right now! I usually relax to bone straight but I might be changing here soon!!! HMMM.............

Does that mean I am transitioning to Texlax????


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm doing this. I am just tired of my hair looking super strait.  It's going to take awhile because I don't know where to start.  I have to grow my nape out some first. One I get my hair in a pony tail, I will be transitioning.


----------



## amarifox (Jul 29, 2008)

Please fully explain texlaxing. What is it, how do you do it? I have relaxed hair. But not bone straight. The hair salon I have gone to for the past  6 years does not believe in relaxing hair bone-straight. They feel it is damaging to hair, and will cause it to break easily because it has no give in it, and it is more fragile. I go along with that, but consequently when it is humid out my hair frizzes and swells like hair without chemical. This constant phenomenon, along with encouragement from my girlfriend, has led me to want to wear the hair with more of a natural flair. I also want to grow it back (it was a few months ago from shoulder length to a bob; in the past it has been nearly mid-back length).

(You know now that I think about it, I don't think the hair is relaxed, I think it is more in the category of being texturized. Shame on me for not really knowing.)

I don't want to cut off the relaxer, in fact I would still like to get it every 10 - 12 weeks like I have been doing, but I want to wear styles that will allow me to care for my hair without excess heat, such as flat ironing on humid days (which we get a lot of). I have been practicing with twists, french rolls, and braiding overnight that is pulled apart in the morning.

I really don't know what I'm asking, or if I'm asking anything. Just need advice and encouragement for growing and taking care of my 4a/b type hair that is chemically relaxed. I have learned a lot from my friend who is on board, and by reading the threads myself. Thank you all for sharing your stories. They really help this newbee! 

Amarifox


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Amarifox, welcome to the board.  I hope someone here can help, keep bumping the thread if you have to, or pm one of the texlaxed ladies who have already replied to this thread.  It would help if people could see your wet hair though, or even dry so long as it hasn't been straightened, because maybe you are already texlaxed or texturized and don't even realize it.  Well good luck.


----------



## jade998 (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=181081

Here is a thread about showing texlaxed wet hair - and there are all hair types here. If your hair has some sping to it and isn't bine straight when wet, the I wqouls say that you were texlaxed.

I am having issues with my hair at the moment with breakage. I think I am going to start back on ORS replenishing for 45 mins 2 a week to get the strenght back and protective style. I also think I am underprocessed in some area's and so it is hard to detangle eaaily.


----------



## MizaniLocs (Jul 29, 2008)

amarifox said:


> Please fully explain texlaxing. What is it, how do you do it? I have relaxed hair. But not bone straight. The hair salon I have gone to for the past 6 years does not believe in relaxing hair bone-straight. They feel it is damaging to hair, and will cause it to break easily because it has no give in it, and it is more fragile. I go along with that, but consequently when it is humid out my hair frizzes and swells like hair without chemical. This constant phenomenon, along with encouragement from my girlfriend, has led me to want to wear the hair with more of a natural flair. I also want to grow it back (it was a few months ago from shoulder length to a bob; in the past it has been nearly mid-back length).
> 
> (You know now that I think about it, I don't think the hair is relaxed, I think it is more in the category of being texturized. Shame on me for not really knowing.)
> 
> ...


 

Welcome. Plase check out the second post on this thread. It contains to answer to most  of your questions.

*REMINDER TO THOSE WHO JUST SAW THE THREAD* Please take a look at the second post in this thread before you post questions. I'm sure the OP spent a lot of time putting that post together, so let's not have her efforts in vain. TIA.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 29, 2008)

Good going Amarifox; I am so proud of you.  Someone mentioned a pic of your hair. I would be more than happy to take it and upload it for ya.  Jus' holla.  I can take it tomorrow before (or after) Bookstudy   and have it up before you get home.


----------



## amarifox (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your replies and support. You have helped me to be more determined to get my hair back. After reading throught the threads and posts on this site I see it can be done.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 19, 2008)

So how is it going with the Texlaxed Ladies? I am gonna bump for others. I am doing Great and enjoying having my curls, I am hopin to touch up the 1st of January '09' and then in July '09', so I am pushing to touch up every 6 months. I am gonna be using Mizani Butter Blend. Right now I am phony Bunning for winter or any phony pony LOL!!

So how is it going for you all?


----------



## PatTodd (Oct 20, 2008)

I texlaxed in February, and actually thought I would not need to do it again for a year.  But I think I will have to again in November if I want to wear rollersets, because otherwise my curls are too tight at the scalp, and wave up as soon as I work out, creating the appearance of a "hair hat" if I try to wear my hair out!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2009)

This one's for you


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I actually became a texlaxed head by accident. It started with switching relaxers. I was first using Precise relaxer mild which was making my hair thin, and making it look like I didn't even have a relaxer at all by week 3 or 4  (I truly don't recommend using this relaxer). Then I started using Mizani BB for color-treated/fine hair, I added about 1/2 of a cup to the relaxer and greased up my ends, and scalp like I was gonna cook some chicken because the salon I go to sometime be rushing so fast that the relaxer sometimes touches already relaxed parts. I really like the body I had in my hair even on the first day of a touch-up which is rare for me, and when my hair is wet it's not stick straight anymore, it's wavy from root to tip which I love! So that's how I became texlaxed, sometimes I add more oil each time so I can even more thickness, and waves. 

BTW: Is there a self-relaxed support thead because I'm thinking about it?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 16, 2009)

Eisani said:


> This one's for you


 
Thanks girlie!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 21, 2009)

I am currently relaxed and in Catch 22. I don't want to deal with going natural but I am tired of the thin, see-through ends that has resulted from relaxers. This may be my answer. Just wondering how long it took for those who transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed and what was your regimen while doing so?


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 21, 2009)

Question for you ladies

Last Sept I tex-laxed after a 29 week stretch (had braids in my hair all last summer) and then I texlaxed this January after a 15 week stretch. Because I was trying not to overlap on my hair I have some sections that 
have puffy hair in the middle. It's like this diagram of a hair section below

S_______/*OOO*/_______​ 
S   = scalp
__  = new new growth for recent texlax

/*oo*/ = hair that was new growth the 1st tex lax but I didn't get that time or this time with the 2nd tex lax (trying not to overlap)

___ = old relaxed ends from before (last reg relaxer feb 08)


My question is this: do I have to cut my hair at the puffy section in the middle so it can be like the rest of my hair? If I cut it, I will have a fuzz ball ends because it is a section of new growth that never had been texlaxed before. Has anyone had this happen to you and what did you do to correct it if anything? Gracias!


----------



## StarFish106 (Jan 21, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## prospurr4 (Jan 21, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I am currently relaxed and in Catch 22. I don't want to deal with going natural but I am tired of the thin, see-through ends that has resulted from relaxers. This may be my answer. *Just wondering how long it took for those who transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed and what was your regimen while doing so?*




I started texlaxing in 2/2006, and honestly, I don't know how long it took to transition completely. However, it would depend on how long your hair is when you begin texlaxing, how fast it grows and how much you plan to trim in the process.  I trimmed gradually until the overprocessed ends were gone.

I have always kept a very simple regimen, and I didn't do anything different during the transition.  My hair regimen is basically: 

- eat healthy, get regular exercise, avoid stress and get adequate sleep
- moisturize once per day and avoid direct heat
- co-wash once per week, detangle then rollerset
- if there is buildup, shampoo, add leave-in(s), detangle then rollerset
- comb/detangle only when hair is damp; fingercomb when dry
- wear hair in an updo or curly/textured style (preferred over straight styles)
- self-relax every 13/14 weeks (4 times a year); protein treatment, DC and color rinse at that time
- protect hair from rough surfaces and at bedtime
- trim hair after a major goal is surpassed or as needed/desired
- leave hair alone as much as possible (low manipulation)

My more-detailed hair regimen is located in my fotki, in the "About Me" section.

I wish you success with your decision.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2009)

posting to subscribe and read later


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 22, 2009)

I am going to start texlaxing this year....starting with my relaxer in Feb....it will be the first one of the year!! I think i am already kinda texlaxed....but i want to be completely texlaxed next year!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

Subscribing and bumping for the texlaxed heads out there. I just made the decision myself to start texlaxing my hair. I just texlaxed on Thursday past and I'm happy with the results. I will need a threadlike this for support. I noticed that this thread goes dormant for very long periods of time. Are there any ladies still texlaxing their hair in here?


----------



## prospurr4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes...I am still a texlaxer!


----------



## lshevonne (Jan 25, 2009)

Still texlaxed but I had a Stylist do my touch up yesterday.  The Jury is still out on if I like what she's done.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm a texlaxer!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 26, 2009)

Im a textlaxer as well......


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Aggie for bumping this thread for comments. I forgot that I posted a couple of weeks ago since I was hanging in limbo concerning what to do with my hair. Well...
I texlaxed my hair last night (Sunday) after and eight week stretch.. I guess I am so used to the bone straight feel that it will take me a while to get used to the texture that still remains. I can't wait to see what results I will have from this.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a texlaxer too!!!

I am really contemplating on going back none straight because my hair lost is out of control. Trying to keep up with three different textures (NG, texlaxed, bone straight ends) is making detangling a nightmare.

Still on the fence though. I love the thickness and texture I get with texlaxing. However, when I was relaxed bone straight my hair did not shed this bad when detangling.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Thanks Aggie for bumping this thread for comments. I forgot that I posted a couple of weeks ago since I was hanging in limbo concerning what to do with my hair. Well...
> I texlaxed my hair last night (Sunday) after and eight week stretch.. I guess I am so used to the bone straight feel that it will take me a while to get used to the texture that still remains. I can't wait to see what results I will have from this.


 
You're welcomed tgrowe. I am definitely going through this this time. 



Manushka said:


> I'm a texlaxer too!!!
> 
> I am really contemplating on going back none straight because my hair lost is out of control. Trying to keep up with three different textures (NG, texlaxed, bone straight ends) is making detangling a nightmare.
> 
> Still on the fence though. I love the thickness and texture I get with texlaxing. However, when I was relaxed bone straight my hair did not shed this bad when detangling.


 
Manushka, sorry to hear this. Have you tried joining the "Protein is my friend" challenge started by Patricia? This is a great support group for those dealing with damaged hair and breakage issues. I find by increasing the amount of protein treatments (mild for me), that my hair is thriving a lot better. I joined that challenge right in time for this transition. Check it out when you have a moment. 

Here is the link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=327763


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 26, 2009)

I still texlax and love it! After washing, my hair has really nice deep waves and I no longer have to worry about new growth being so obvious. I leave the relaxer on for about 10 minutes and I have manageability and thickness. Sometimes I contemplate going back to bone straight and then I just realize I can flat iron or do a silk wrap for that effect. It's the best of both worlds!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

diamond42377 said:


> I still texlax and love it! After washing, my hair has really nice deep waves and I no longer have to worry about new growth being so obvious. I leave the relaxer on for about 10 minutes and I have manageability and thickness. Sometimes I contemplate going back to bone straight and then I just realize I can flat iron *or do a silk wrap* for that effect. It's the best of both worlds!


 
Uhmmm, so how do you do a silk wrap?


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed tgrowe. I am definitely going through this this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will have to give this a try Aggie! Thanks. I am actually DCing with ORS Replenishing Professional in the bottle as I type this.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 27, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I'm a texlaxer too!!!
> 
> I am really contemplating on going back none straight because my hair lost is out of control. Trying to keep up with three different textures (NG, texlaxed, bone straight ends) is making detangling a nightmare.
> 
> Still on the fence though. I love the thickness and texture I get with texlaxing. However, when I was relaxed bone straight my hair did not shed this bad when detangling.



Hey manushka 
How are you detangling? I remember at first my hair was like that but I found that I have to treat my hair similar to my natural state. I do it in sections starting at the ends because my straight ends tend to tangle around each other. Also to help out with bunning after a wash I wash my hair in the direction for that style. In the shower for a low bun or in the sink for a higher bun, that way the water does most of the work.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 4, 2009)

my hair tangles and dreads very easily, but my hair can't withstand super straight so i'll just have to learn to deal


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm newly texlaxed , so far loving it


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 5, 2009)

it's the best of both worlds!!!

Welcome to the texlaxed side


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hey manushka
> How are you detangling? I remember at first my hair was like that but I found that I have to treat my hair similar to my natural state. I do it in sections starting at the ends because my straight ends tend to tangle around each other. Also to help out with bunning after a wash I wash my hair in the direction for that style. In the shower for a low bun or in the sink for a higher bun, that way the water does most of the work.



Thank you so much. You have given me great ideas!!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 10, 2009)

IntelligenceisBeautiful said:


> I'm newly texlaxed , so far loving it



Oh whoa I didn't know you had texlaxed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 10, 2009)

Any of you Texlaxers, Houstonians?  I'm looking for a texlaxed buddy to guide me through this process.  I've never -Ever -*neva *given myself a relaxer of any kind...this is a major step for me and I don't want to do it alone.  Does anyone know of a Houston-area stylist that does this?  Please pm me asap.

Thanks in advance!
~*Br*nze


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 4, 2009)

How is everyone doing with texlaxing? I'm almost 12 weeks post now. I'm doing well.


----------



## crownedone (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey!  I'm doing well with my first texlax---just wish I would have done it sooner!  (I just did a length check a few days ago and will post b4 and afte pics soon).  My hair is unbelievably more managable!  I have less shedding and breakage because I can handle my hair better!  It looks amazing and shows much more of my length [currently BSL straightened/between shoulder & APL curly].

I'm exactly 8 weeks post texlax and have at least 2 inches of new growth.  I'm doing my best to stretch to 12 weeks.

Does anyone know the reason why we stretch longer?  I can see the difference in growth & I'm anxious to texlax.  I don't think there will be any probs with overlapping.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 5, 2009)

crownedone said:


> Hey! I'm doing well with my first texlax---just wish I would have done it sooner! (I just did a length check a few days ago and will post b4 and afte pics soon). My hair is unbelievably more managable! I have less shedding and breakage because I can handle my hair better! It looks amazing and shows much more of my length [currently BSL straightened/between shoulder & APL curly].
> 
> I'm exactly 8 weeks post texlax and have at least 2 inches of new growth. I'm doing my best to stretch to 12 weeks.
> 
> *Does anyone know the reason why we stretch longer?* I can see the difference in growth & I'm anxious to texlax. I don't think there will be any probs with overlapping.


 
I'm glad you are liking texlaxing. I choose to stretch longer for a few reasons. I self relax and I want to make sure the relaxer only gets on the new growth. I want to minimize the amount of chemicals I put on my hair. And it seems to be keeping my hair happy. Sure some days may be a little rough but we all go through that at some point or another. Currently I am almost 18 weeks post. I have 4 more to go, but I think I could go more.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just realized I'm texlaxed .  I kind of thought I was but the definitions around here are strict so I didn't want to claim something I'm not. I didn't do it intentionally but I am happy.  I relaxed on January 1 with Mizani Sensitive Scalp.  I left it in 17 minutes.  I sprayed my new growth with saa and added saa to my relaxer.  I sprayed saa on my previously relaxed hair too but really concentrated on the new growth.  I oiled my previously relaxed hair.  

My hair is wavy when wet.  I rarely use direct heat so I air dry.  My air dried hair is wavy so if I wear it down it looks like a less defined braid out if that makes sense and I have wavy buns (do we sense a theme here ).  I will be stretching 6 months and I guess I will be texlaxing on July 1st.  I have to decide if I want to leave the relaxer in a shorter time or will I just add condish or oil to the relaxer in addition to the saa.  I will try to take pics when I do my hair on Tuesday but I am terrible at it!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention right after I joined this site I relaxed on Sept 1st.  I didn't use a super like I did in the past and I only let it stay on the allotted time.  I did do my entire head so I know that's how I ended up with a full head of texlaxed hair.  Previously I would use super or regular and would leave it on until it burned .  So my hair was bone straight and I had burns . What a mess .


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay I did my hair today rather than tomorrow because it works better in my schedule.  Here is a really close up pic (sorry I told you I suck at picture taking) of wet, detangled hair.  I am 14 wks post.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I did my hair today rather than tomorrow because it works better in my schedule. Here is a really close up pic (sorry I told you I suck at picture taking) of wet, detangled hair. I am 14 wks post.


 
Girl Shay, why you insist on teasing me this way? First you create a thread on finding sales/coupons on hair products when you know darn well I am in the buy nothing for 3 months challenge and now......this! 

Why you tease me so woman...... 


~falls to my knees and groans~ "WHYYYYYYYY?" Give me more pics to see...pleeeeeeeeeeeeease. 


~Now going to  before Shay gives me one:hardslap:~.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I did my hair today rather than tomorrow because it works better in my schedule. Here is a really close up pic (sorry I told you I suck at picture taking) of wet, detangled hair. I am 14 wks post.


 
Anyhoo, you do have a nice half...uhm mmm, I mean full head of luvable thickness.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2009)

Aggie you are funny.  I'm telling you I am terrible at taking pics! I will see what I can do.  Don't expect much.  Am I texlaxed?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is a pic of my bun after air drying





The back is probably a bit damp.  The top and sides are 98% dry.  





See I told you not to expect much. I have noticed in light you can really see my reddish brown hair.  I think it has gotten lighter due to the henna extract in vatika frosting.  Every now and then I use honey in some concoction too. This time of year--spring and summer--it gets even lighter.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Aggie you are funny. I'm telling you I am terrible at taking pics! I will see what I can do. Don't expect much. Am I texlaxed?


 
Thanks Shay and yes, you are definitely texlaxed.



Shay72 said:


> Here is a pic of my bun after air drying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a little better, but maybe I wasn't too clear... I want to see length shots mama. I gatta admit though, your hair is hugely thick, just how I want mine to be.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks Shay and yes, you are definitely texlaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little better, but maybe I wasn't too clear... I want to see length shots mama. I gatta admit though, your hair is hugely thick, just how I want mine to be.


 
Thanks for answering my question.  I know you wanted length shots but I ain't got none .  I hope to have one in a week or 2 when I get my shirt from DSD and I can get my mom or one of the girls at work to take a pic.  Of course I will try to take one myself first and see what happens.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for answering my question. I know you wanted length shots but I ain't got none . I hope to have one in a week or 2 when I get my shirt from DSD and I can get my mom or one of the girls at work to take a pic. Of course I will try to take one myself first and see what happens.


 
Okay, looks like I have no choice but to wait   for those pics but rest assured, we gon' have a  if you don't come back with those pics soon, ya hear? So  out for now...........


----------



## Duff (Apr 8, 2009)

crownedone said:


> Hey! I'm doing well with my first texlax---just wish I would have done it sooner! (I just did a length check a few days ago and will post b4 and afte pics soon). My hair is unbelievably more managable! I have less shedding and breakage because I can handle my hair better! It looks amazing and shows much more of my length [currently BSL straightened/between shoulder & APL curly].
> 
> I'm exactly 8 weeks post texlax and have at least 2 inches of new growth. I'm doing my best to stretch to 12 weeks.
> 
> *Does anyone know the reason why we stretch longer*? I can see the difference in growth & I'm anxious to texlax. I don't think there will be any probs with overlapping.


 Texlaxer here
I read in this thread but dont think I've ever posted in it.  I stretch because it just makes my tex much easier.  I personally think that the more NG I have, the harder it will be to get it straight.  It's like that for me, anyway.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 8, 2009)

I have no idea if I have chimed in on this thread...so here goes!

I am texlaxed!!! I love it and wouldn't have it anyother way. I stretch for 16-20 weeks (never before 16 wks and last year went 9mos). If it werent for my front edges I would prolly go natural.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am happy to see this thread picking back up because when I texlax (this time intentionally) in July I will need help.  I know I posted exactly what I did somewhere on this website.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 9, 2009)

I just texlaxed after a 6 month stretch/attempted transition. I used Silk Elements Lye Mild for 8 minutes on the new growth.  There is only a slight difference in texture but it feels so soft! I've used Motions, ORS lye/and no lye, and the SE makes my hair feel the best. 

Now I will stick with this every 4-6 months and get my hair back in shape.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 9, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> I have no idea if I have chimed in on this thread...so here goes!
> 
> I am texlaxed!!! I love it and wouldn't have it anyother way. I stretch for 16-20 weeks (never before 16 wks and last year went 9mos). If it werent for my front edges I would prolly go natural.



It's good to see you again.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm texlaxing with Silk Elements mild tomorrow or Saturday for the 3rd time. I haven't texlaxed since 12/31/09. I'll post before and after pics. This will probably be my last texlax until the end of summer in September. I plan to WNG or braid all summer.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I relaxed this morning after 17.5 weeks. Getting a pic was hard--it is my avatar. I still don't think it's that spectacular. It might be easier to check out my fotki. I'm mad about my ends. I won't trim until I reach my goal length. Besides I bun everyday. So here is what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knew I posted what I did on this website somewhere.  The only thing I didn't include is the time I left it in which was 17 minutes.  I'm trying to decide if I should tweak it or leave it alone since it worked last time although texlax was not what I was going for but maybe I was.  Meanng I knew I didn't want bone straight.  Any thoughts? TIA.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 26, 2009)

Bumping and subscribing as a new texlaxed. Can't wait to read through this thread!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, looks like I have no choice but to wait  for those pics but rest assured, we gon' have a  if you don't come back with those pics soon, ya hear? So  out for now...........


 
I haven't forgotten about you Aggie.  I took pics last weekend with my measure shirt on.  For some reason I can't get them to upload to my computer.  I will get pics taken again this weekend but I will do cell and camera.  This will work out better because I plan to straighten so that will be closer to true length.  Although I am 16 weeks/4 months post this week.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Bumping and subscribing as a new texlaxed. Can't wait to read through this thread!!!


 
Your hair is pretty !


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Your hair is pretty !


 
Aww.....thank you!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, can I just say that I am SOOOO HAPPY that I made the decision to texlax. I have co-washed everyday since Thursday, and the entire process took no more than 30 minutes. I co-wash, detangle, do a twistie bun (either baggied or not baggied), then throw on a turbie until I'm ready. I just can't believe it. No more blocking 3 hours to wash, detangle, and style my hair. 
I guess I'd be finished in the same amount of time if I were relaxed bone straight too; since I'm just doing buns. But, if I wanted to do a curly ponytail, I couldn't do it bone straight, and I can do it now. I can't do a W&G because the relaxer straighted out my curls on top so much that it would look a mess, but at least I still have some texture!!!  After reading more texlaxed threads, I realized the top and front of my hair is so much straighter than the rest because she was really smoothing those sections out. But...on the other hand, my hair looks sleek and smooth while it's pulled back. Don't let me rub some coconut oil on my hair...BLING CITY!!! 

YAY!!!


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Bumping and subscribing as a new texlaxed. Can't wait to read through this thread!!!



Welcome to the texlaxed world!  Your hair looks beautiful in your siggy. I hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 26, 2009)

prospurr4 said:


> Welcome to the texlaxed world! Your hair looks beautiful in your siggy. I hope you love it as much as I do.


 
Thanks, hun. I hope you love your hair as much as I do!!! 

How did you get your hair so straight in your avatar without direct heat?


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Thanks, hun. I hope you love your hair as much as I do!!!
> 
> How did you get your hair so straight in your avatar without direct heat?



To straighten, I rollerset on gray (2") rollers, bonnet dry/airdry, remove rollers, then either crosswrap or wrap ends around a gray roller, then tie down with a silk scarf for a few hours.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 26, 2009)

So, I have a couple of questions. 

Does that back part of my hair look under processed?
Is under processed a bad thing if you're intentionally texlaxed?
Will my hair look a mess when I do rollersets and twist outs because of the different textures?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 27, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> So, I have a couple of questions.
> Does that back part of my hair look under processed?
> Is under processed a bad thing if you're intentionally texlaxed?
> Will my hair look a mess when I do rollersets and twist outs because of the different textures?


 
Any answers ladies??


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 1, 2009)

Okay...this IS a support thread right???  Where is everybody???


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

I would respond but I can't really answer your questions.

1.& 2.  Texlaxing is intentionally underprocessing so I am confused by those questions.
3.  I don't rollerset or do twist outs so.......


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I would respond but I can't really answer your questions.
> 
> 1.& 2. Texlaxing is intentionally underprocessing so I am confused by those questions.
> 3. I don't rollerset or do twist outs so.......


 
Thanks. I guess that's what I was trying to figure out. In the thread that I was reading, one lady was talking about underprocessed hair being frizzy and harder to detangle. So, I was thinking that was a bad thing. So, I began to wonder if in order to be texlaxed or relaxed, you had to straighten to a certain degree. Am I making ANY sense?? I guess the comments in that thread had me thinking that underprocessed is a bad thing. But I guess it's a bad thing to someone that intended to relax bone straight.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

You're right sometimes people do unintentionally texlax.  Actually that happened to me. I am happy though. I do not find it harder to detangle but I think that has more to do with products used, method, and hair texture.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You're right sometimes people do unintentionally texlax. Actually that happened to me. I am happy though. I do not find it harder to detangle but I think that has more to do with products used, method, and hair texture.


 
Yeah, I think at first my that's less straight was harder to detangle because my ends were really dry. Now that I've been co-washing, my moisture has picked up, so it's not as hard to detangle.

See, you actually helped me with your answer even though you thought you wouldn't.


----------



## mika vs sasha (May 6, 2009)

How often do you suggest to texlax? I usually touch up every 8 weeks, should i use the same timeframe? It will be my time not doing a bone straight relaxer...


----------



## prospurr4 (May 6, 2009)

mika vs sasha said:


> How often do you suggest to texlax? I usually touch up every 8 weeks, should i use the same timeframe? It will be my time not doing a bone straight relaxer...


 
You can keep your usual touchup schedule.  You _may_ find that you can stretch your texlax touchups longer because there will be less texture difference between your texlaxed hair and new growth; that's what happened with me.  I went from doing touchups every 8 weeks to 13/14 weeks.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 6, 2009)

prospurr4 said:


> You can keep your usual touchup schedule.  You _may_ find that you can stretch your texlax touchups longer because there will be less texture difference between your texlaxed hair and new growth; that's what happened with me.  I went from doing touchups every 8 weeks to 13/14 weeks.



I agree! Give it a try, week by week.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (May 9, 2009)

I have a question.  How do you all "smooth" the relaxer onto your hair?  

I mean, do you grab small sections of hair and pinch it with your index and thumb while running your fingers down the hair shaft?  If so, how often do you do it?  Just once?  Several times?


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 9, 2009)

Sunshine0801 said:


> I have a question. How do you all "smooth" the relaxer onto your hair?
> 
> I mean, do you grab small sections of hair and pinch it with your index and thumb while running your fingers down the hair shaft? If so, how often do you do it? Just once? Several times?


 
I just got a relaxer again for the first time 2 weeks ago, and I didn't do it myself. But from what I have read from other texlaxers, most don't smooth at all. If they do, it's very minimal. They stylist that gave me my relaxer really smooth the top of my hair, and it is much straighter than the rest of my hair. Bone straight just about.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

Okay so I'm in the texlax support thread now...pondering...  With this working out and sweating there is no way I am going to be able to maintain with natural hair because I prefer to wear it straight for the most part...:scratchch:  There are pluses and minuses to everything...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, can I just say that I am SOOOO HAPPY that I made the decision to texlax. I have co-washed everyday since Thursday, and the entire process took no more than 30 minutes. I co-wash, detangle, do a twistie bun (either baggied or not baggied), then throw on a turbie until I'm ready. I just can't believe it. *No more blocking 3 hours to wash, detangle, and style my hair. *
> I guess I'd be finished in the same amount of time if I were relaxed bone straight too; since I'm just doing buns. But, if I wanted to do a curly ponytail, I couldn't do it bone straight, and I can do it now. I can't do a W&G because the relaxer straighted out my curls on top so much that it would look a mess, but at least I still have some texture!!!  After reading more texlaxed threads, I realized the top and front of my hair is so much straighter than the rest because she was really smoothing those sections out. But...on the other hand, my hair looks sleek and smooth while it's pulled back. Don't let me rub some coconut oil on my hair...BLING CITY!!!
> 
> YAY!!!



You said a mouth full right here ... after a workout, that's what I need to be able to do, wash and pull back into a pony without a fight!! LOL

ETA: I am so glad it worked out so well for you. I was one of the ones telling you to think long and hard about it.  Now I'm doing the same thing. I realize my lifestyle and my hairstyle are not matching right now...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Hello! I Texlaxed on Virgin hair, and it came out just fine,My hair is softer and s*hrinkage is minimal* and I still have the look of Natural hair, But it depends on what look you are going for, YOU MUST DO A STRAND TEST!!! This will help to determine how curly or wavy you want it. I love my hair this way!!! Make sure you have a timer or keep watching the clock, I leave mine on for about 10 minutes, anything less does nothing.
> 
> Good Luck to you!!!!



Good tip on the  strand test. I want to go for the reduced shrinkage, that's about it. I don't want anything near straight, just stretched if that makes sense.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Good tip on the strand test. *I want to go for the reduced shrinkage,* that's about it. *I don't want anything near straight*, just stretched if that makes sense.


 
And this is why I want to texlax instead of bone straight or natural. They just won't work for me. I only need a little texture in there and that's it for me.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You said a mouth full right here ... after a workout, that's what I need to be able to do, wash and pull back into a pony without a fight!! LOL
> 
> ETA: I am so glad it worked out so well for you. I was one of the ones telling you to think long and hard about it. Now I'm doing the same thing. I realize my lifestyle and my hairstyle are not matching right now...


 
Well, now you just listen to the advice you had for me. It really is about what works best for YOU and YOUR LIFESTYLE. Now, I would LOVE to be natural again if I just had a TWA and could just wash and throw on a headband. But, with APL hair, that wasn't working for me anymore. 

I'm happy about the decision I made (both times). And I don't regret either one of them. Washing and throwing my hair in a bun is the most convenient thing for me to do right now. And texlaxed was my best option for that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Well, now you just listen to the advice you had for me. It really is about what works best for YOU and YOUR LIFESTYLE. Now, I would LOVE to be natural again if I just had a TWA and could just wash and throw on a headband. But, with APL hair, that wasn't working for me anymore.
> 
> I'm happy about the decision I made (both times). And I don't regret either one of them. Washing and throwing my hair in a bun is the most convenient thing for me to do right now. And texlaxed was my best option for that.


Your curls on your bottom layer of hair are just perfect, nice elongated curls!  That's what I want!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Your curls on your bottom layer of hair are just perfect, nice elongated curls! That's what I want!


 
Then I say go for it girl. 

If you go to a stylist, just make sure she understands what you want COMPLETELY. And if you do it yourself, just do tons of research here first. 

And girl, do not get it twisted...I could NOT wear this hair outside in a wash and go!!!  Well, at least not down. I could do a curly ponytail. The stylist got my hair straighter than I wanted. I didn't really know what I wanted at the time, but now I do.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Then I say go for it girl.
> 
> If you go to a stylist, just make sure she understands what you want COMPLETELY. And if you do it yourself, just do tons of research here first.
> 
> And girl, do not get it twisted...I could NOT wear this hair outside in a wash and go!!!  Well, at least not down. I could do a curly ponytail. The stylist got my hair straighter than I wanted. I didn't really know what I wanted at the time, but now I do.


You could do a pretty twist and curl now, but only twist and curl the top part so it can match the bottom part... You know what I mean? That would work. Are you familiar with CurlyNikki's technique?


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You could do a pretty twist and curl now, but only twist and curl the top part so it can match the bottom part... You know what I mean? That would work. Are you familiar with CurlyNikki's technique?


 
No, I don't get it. You mean just twist it like I would for a bantu knot?

ETA: Okay, I found her site. I LOVE her hair, first of all. If my hair was like hers, I would have stayed natural. BUT.....it's not.....so.......

I may try that. I have been having the itch to do a twistout anyway. I'm about to go wash now. Let's see if I feel like doing it when I'm done.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> No, I don't get it. You mean just twist it like I would for a bantu knot?


She does two strand twist all over her hair for a twist out and puts a roller in the ends to make the ends curly. 

You could do that on the straighter parts of your hair to help the texture match if you would like to wear it down.  Just a thought..


----------



## vkb247 (May 9, 2009)

Atlanta JJ have you tried the Cherrylola Treatment to see if that will give you the effect you are loking for?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Atlanta JJ have you tried the Cherrylola Treatment to see if that will give you the effect you are loking for?


I haven't heard of that, I'll have to look it up...


ETA: That won't help my crazy shrinkage....but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (May 16, 2009)

How many of you add SAA to your relaxer when texlaxing and how much do you add?  I'm thinking about trying this...


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Sunshine0801 said:


> How many of you add SAA to your relaxer when texlaxing and how much do you add? I'm thinking about trying this...


 
I do, just click onto my blog above to the right and you'll find my entire texlax method. I add about 3 Tbs to mine though.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 25, 2009)

Hey ladies. Question, if you want stick/bone straight hair, do you have to use heat? I know that we can rollerset to get our hair straight, but I didn't know if stick straight/laying down flat on the head hair could be achieved without heat??

I probably already know the answer to my question.....but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## eyunka (Jun 10, 2009)

I have be texlaxing for about 8 month now maybe more. I was relaxed. I have about 2 inches of straight hair left. I know I'm doing something wrong because my hair is still the same lenght. I have dusted the edges a couple times but nothing major. My hair should be longer by now.

I changed over because i like the thicknes to my hair but I'm getting too mucg breakage right now. My hair was healthy bone straight just too thin for my liking. I don't know where to began on correcting the problem.

I think i need to go back to the basics.


----------



## deusa80 (Jun 18, 2009)

eyunka said:


> I have be texlaxing for about 8 month now maybe more. I was relaxed. I have about 2 inches of straight hair left. I know I'm doing something wrong because my hair is still the same lenght. I have dusted the edges a couple times but nothing major. My hair should be longer by now.
> 
> I changed over because i like the thicknes to my hair but I'm getting too mucg breakage right now. My hair was healthy bone straight just too thin for my liking. I don't know where to began on correcting the problem.
> 
> I think i need to go back to the basics.


 
Ok, I have a thought/question about this. I'm currently relaxed but I've decided I will be transitioning to Texlaxed next month when I'm due for my next relaxer. 

For those that transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed, did you change your regimen at all through the process?  My thought is that maybe if you did change your regimen to accomodate your texlaxed hair, maybe what you're doing is not working for your relaxed ends and maybe that's why you're no longer retaining your length like you did before It's just an idea...I really don't know! I've been trying to figure out how I'm gonna be dealing with my hair with 3 different textures(NG, Texlaxed, Relaxed). I've finally just found a pretty good regimen with my relaxed hair, but I'm thinking I might have to make some changes to be able to deal with the NG/Texlaxed hair but still maintain my length with my relaxed ends because I don't wanna do a BC.

Any ideas/thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> Ok, I have a thought/question about this. I'm currently relaxed but I've decided I will be transitioning to Texlaxed next month when I'm due for my next relaxer.
> 
> For those that transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed, did you change your regimen at all through the process? My thought is that maybe if you did change your regimen to accomodate your texlaxed hair, maybe what you're doing is not working for your relaxed ends and maybe that's why you're no longer retaining your length like you did before It's just an idea...I really don't know! I've been trying to figure out how I'm gonna be dealing with my hair with 3 different textures(NG, Texlaxed, Relaxed). I've finally just found a pretty good regimen with my relaxed hair, but I'm thinking I might have to make some changes to be able to deal with the NG/Texlaxed hair but still maintain my length with my relaxed ends because I don't wanna do a BC.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts/suggestions?


 
I won't be able to offer any help with this seeing that I don't care to hold on to my bone straight hair. I have been slowly chopping it off over the last few months and looking forward to my whole head being texlaxed, so much so that I have been chopping off 3 and 4 inches at a time. My immediate goal right now is the thickness, health and strength of my hair. The length will ultimately come but it is not a major concern of mine right now. It seems like since I took my focus off length, that my hair is really growing faster.

ETA: The best advice I can give you is to keep your hair in a protective style where you don't get to touch it like for at least a month at a time, like braids, weaves and cornrows. Also intermittantly, you might want to use some protein treatments on your hair.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 18, 2009)

eyunka said:


> I have be texlaxing for about 8 month now maybe more. I was relaxed. I have about 2 inches of straight hair left. I know I'm doing something wrong because my hair is still the same lenght. I have dusted the edges a couple times but nothing major. My hair should be longer by now.
> 
> I changed over because i like the thicknes to my hair but I'm getting too mucg breakage right now. My hair was healthy bone straight just too thin for my liking. I don't know where to began on correcting the problem.
> 
> I think i need to go back to the basics.


 
How many times did you texlax in the past 8 months?


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 18, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> Ok, I have a thought/question about this. I'm currently relaxed but I've decided I will be transitioning to Texlaxed next month when I'm due for my next relaxer.
> 
> For those that transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed, did you change your regimen at all through the process? My thought is that maybe if you did change your regimen to accomodate your texlaxed hair, maybe what you're doing is not working for your relaxed ends and maybe that's why you're no longer retaining your length like you did before It's just an idea...I really don't know! I've been trying to figure out how I'm gonna be dealing with my hair with 3 different textures(NG, Texlaxed, Relaxed). I've finally just found a pretty good regimen with my relaxed hair, but I'm thinking I might have to make some changes to be able to deal with the NG/Texlaxed hair but still maintain my length with my relaxed ends because I don't wanna do a BC.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts/suggestions?


 
I transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed, by trimming gradually to remove the relaxed ends.  When I was relaxed, it was before I found LHCF, so I didn't have a regimen or even know how to care for my hair properly.  Now, I'm texlaxed and follow a very simple regimen (located in "About Me" section of fotki, if interested).  For me, a healthy lifestyle, moisture, low manipulation, no direct heat and protecting those ends are major keys in growing heallthy hair and retaining length. If I were still relaxed, I wouldn't change a thing.

I wish you success with your transition.


----------



## deusa80 (Jun 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I won't be able to offer any help with this seeing that I don't care to hold on to my bone straight hair. I have been slowly chopping it off over the last few months and looking forward to my whole head being texlaxed, so much so that I have been chopping off 3 and 4 inches at a time. My immediate goal right now is the thickness, health and strength of my hair. The length will ultimately come but it is not a major concern of mine right now. It seems like since I took my focus off length, that my hair is really growing faster.
> 
> ETA: The best advice I can give you is to keep your hair in a protective style where you don't get to touch it like for at least a month at a time, like braids, weaves and cornrows. Also intermittantly, you might want to use some protein treatments on your hair.


 


prospurr4 said:


> I transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed, by trimming gradually to remove the relaxed ends. When I was relaxed, it was before I found LHCF, so I didn't have a regimen or even know how to care for my hair properly. Now, I'm texlaxed and follow a very simple regimen (located in "About Me" section of fotki, if interested). For me, a healthy lifestyle, moisture, low manipulation, no direct heat and protecting those ends are major keys in growing heallthy hair and retaining length. If I were still relaxed, I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> I wish you success with your transition.


 
Thanks ladies! I really hope this transition goes well, I'm really looking forward to it. I do really like the idea of healthy hair before length, it's just that since I joined LHCF I've _finally_ started to retain/gain some length, so I guess I'm just thinking about how to keep what I've gained!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay ladies. I am still researching on texlaxing/relaxing and what relaxer to use, etc. But I'm still confused!!!  

I'm first confused about whether or not I use lye or no lye. I know that one processes slower, and one is more harmful for your hair, but less harmful for your scalp (no lye). There are serious pros and cons to both, so I don't know what to use. The relaxer that I have now is Elast QP no lye. I'm heard horror stories about no lye, but my hair seems to be okay, I guess. I don't have a problem retaining moisture when I moisturize. My hair isn't dry and/or brittle. It does look a bit dull, though. And I ALWAYS have a floor or tub FULL of hair when I put anything in it (comb, hands, anything). Most of the hairs are long (which suggests shedding), but I do have several short hairs as well (which suggests breakage). I still have not found the proper balance of moisture and protein. So I may need more protein to prevent the breakage. 

Anyway, are you ladies using lye or no lye. I'm also still debating about what relaxer to use (Vitale, ORS, Silk Elements). If you've used more than one of these, which did you like best?


----------



## prospurr4 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've used Revlon Realistic Lye in Regular for many years, first to relax my hair straight and now to texlax.   I've never used a no-lye relaxer so I can't comment on it.  I like Revlon because it's inexpensive, easy to find locally, and "agrees" with my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. I am still researching on texlaxing/relaxing and what relaxer to use, etc. But I'm still confused!!!
> 
> I'm first confused about whether or not I use lye or no lye. I know that one processes slower, and one is more harmful for your hair, but less harmful for your scalp (no lye). There are serious pros and cons to both, so I don't know what to use. The relaxer that I have now is Elast QP no lye. I'm heard horror stories about no lye, but my hair seems to be okay, I guess. I don't have a problem retaining moisture when I moisturize. My hair isn't dry and/or brittle. It does look a bit dull, though. And I ALWAYS have a floor or tub FULL of hair when I put anything in it (comb, hands, anything). Most of the hairs are long (which suggests shedding), but I do have several short hairs as well (which suggests breakage). I still have not found the proper balance of moisture and protein. So I may need more protein to prevent the breakage.
> 
> Anyway, are you ladies using lye or no lye. I'm also still debating about what relaxer to use (Vitale, ORS, Silk Elements). If you've used more than one of these, which did you like best?


 
A while back, I used ORS OLive Oil Regular no-lye relaxer but I have since switched over to Mizani Butter Blends Mild LYE relaxer. My hair has never been happier or more moisturized. NO-LYE relaxers really killed my fine hair. For me, lye relaxers all the way. Now if you had said ORS Lye mild relaxer, I would recommend that one or the SE.


----------



## Mane_Attraction (Jul 21, 2009)

I think im going to texlax I just dont know when. Currently on a 7 month stretch so texlaxing is looking like my best option. I think im going to slowly start trimming these relaxed ends to avoid having to deal with 3 textures.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 21, 2009)

I use Mizani BB to texlax and LOVE it! With that said I NEVER relax bone straight...just not an advocate of it for anybody hair.

I've never used the ones listed...good luck with your decision!!


----------



## deusa80 (Jul 23, 2009)

I got my ng texlaxed about 2 weeks ago when I went to the salon. She used my regular relaxer-linange shea butter no lye-but just kept it on for a few minutes, smoothed it a little and washed it out, DC'd and got a roller set.
My hair came out great and I liked the texture of the ng...but when I washed my hair on saturday it kinda looked like my regular ng before the relaxer..if that's makes senseerplexed This is fine I guess, I think I just need to get used to it! I guess I'm still thinking that when my hair get's like this I need a relaxer...
Since I wear half wigs all the time my roots need to be kinda straight to blend in with the wig...but I don't want to end up blowing out my hair all the time or flat ironing it, so I'm gonna need to figure something out as far as that goes.

ETA: as far as what relaxers to use...before even joining LHCF I never knew the difference between lye and no lye relaxers...I just knew there were some that had to be mixed and others that did not. No-lye relaxers always got my hair straight quickly and the times I did use the lye relaxers I always had to leave them on a lot longer than no lye to get my hair bone straight...so for texlaxing, maybe lye relaxers are a good option... but maybe it depends on your hair type...


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Jul 23, 2009)

I also use Mizani BB to texlax my hair.  So far its been good, I am still trying to figure out exactly how long I need to leave it on but I love the texture and body I have from it.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 23, 2009)

Its been 4 months since my last relaxer and i am going to transition to texlax my hair is under processed anyway so i will never get tired of the 50leven textures i have going on in this piece


----------



## Jewell (Jul 23, 2009)

Yesterday I texlaxed with Optimum Multimineral Reduced PH Lye (Reg), and left it on for exactly 13 mins.  I did smooth it, and I like the results.  This was after a 5 month (20wk) stretch.  I much prefer some texture to bone str8.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi ladies --I'm looking some tips & techniques for wash & gos.  TIA.


----------



## deusa80 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread too 

Next saturday I'm going to texlax my hair myself. I went to the salon a few weeks ago and got it done there for the first time, but this time I want to try it by myself. I'll be 6 weeks post... I usually wait 8 weeks but I want to try this before I go on vacation.
I plan on putting SAA on my hair and NG...and maybe add some evoo to my relaxer. I'm using a no-lye relaxer.... would it be too much to use the SAA and evoo? Is one enough?


----------



## deusa80 (Aug 12, 2009)

anyone.....?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> I'm bumping this thread too
> 
> Next saturday I'm going to texlax my hair myself. I went to the salon a few weeks ago and got it done there for the first time, but this time I want to try it by myself. I'll be 6 weeks post... I usually wait 8 weeks but I want to try this before I go on vacation.
> I plan on putting SAA on my hair and NG...and maybe add some evoo to my relaxer. I'm using a no-lye relaxer.... would it be too much to use the SAA and evoo? Is one enough?


 

I usually add both to my relaxer and I would use a protein based moisturizer like Profectiv Mega Growth or Cantu Break Cure on the length of my strands to protect them from any overlapping that might take place. The amount you add would depend on how much curl pattern you still want left in your hair.


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 12, 2009)

Another stretching texlaxer here.

Texlaxing allows me to look good straight or curly with minimal effort!


----------



## missnappylady (Aug 17, 2009)

4b's, how long do you leave your relaxer on? Preferably with SE. I would like maybe 70% relaxed results. I'm thinking 15 mins. Is that long enough?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2009)

missnappylady said:


> 4b's, how long do you leave your relaxer on? Preferably with SE. I would like maybe 70% relaxed results. I'm thinking 15 mins. Is that long enough?


 
OMG No! 15 minutes would make your hair bone straight unless you havae pretty coarse hair. I'd say reduce that to about 8-10 minutes.


----------



## missnappylady (Aug 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> OMG No! 15 minutes would make your hair bone straight unless you havae pretty coarse hair. I'd say reduce that to about 8-10 minutes.



So, you're 4b and only need 8-10 mins? This just goes to show, having the same hair texture doesn't necessarily mean the relaxer will react the same. I did a texlax about 5 months ago and my hair turned out just slightly looser than my natural hair. If I remember correctly, I left it on for 10mins. So, I was checking how long other 4b's are keeping theirs on. I'll do a strand test for my next attempt.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

missnappylady said:


> So, you're 4b and only need 8-10 mins? This just goes to show, having the same hair texture doesn't necessarily mean the relaxer will react the same. I did a texlax about 5 months ago and my hair turned out just slightly looser than my natural hair. If I remember correctly, I left it on for 10mins. So, I was checking how long other 4b's are keeping theirs on. *I'll do a strand test for my next attempt*.


 
The bolded is a very good idea. My hair is 4b, fine and processes pretty quickly so yes I have to leave the relaxer on for a short time and this is even after I have added SAA and EVOO to it.


----------



## deusa80 (Aug 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I usually add both to my relaxer and I would use a protein based moisturizer like Profectiv Mega Growth or Cantu Break Cure on the length of my strands to protect them from any overlapping that might take place. The amount you add would depend on how much curl pattern you still want left in your hair.


 

Thank you! I'll try using both and see how it turns out.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 15, 2009)

Bump, Bump, Bump...

Any updates ladies?


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 15, 2009)

missnappylady said:


> So, you're 4b and only need 8-10 mins? This just goes to show, having the same hair texture doesn't necessarily mean the relaxer will react the same. I did a texlax about 5 months ago and my hair turned out just slightly looser than my natural hair. If I remember correctly, I left it on for 10mins. *So, I was checking how long other 4b's are keeping theirs on.* I'll do a strand test for my next attempt.


 
I'm so late in seeing this post.  

I'm 4b, texlaxed and total application/smoothing time for my touchups is 12 minutes.  

When comparing touchup times, I think it's important to consider how fast the person may be appying the relaxer, which would affect how long the creme is actually processing the hair.  I've been a self-relaxer for MANY years, so I move through my hair quickly; half of the 12 minutes (6 minutes) is spent applying, and I'm smooth during the remaining half.

I hope you love being texlaxed as much as I do.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 15, 2009)

Nightingale said:


> Bump, Bump, Bump...
> 
> Any updates ladies?


 


prospurr4 said:


> I'm so late in seeing this post.
> 
> I'm 4b, texlaxed and total application/smoothing time for my touchups is 12 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
I am LOVIN those two heads of hair!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

My update is I decided to transition.  I've got a long road ahead of me because I plan to transition for 1.5-2 years.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My update is I decided to transition. I've got a long road ahead of me because I plan to transition for 1.5-2 years.


 
NOOOOOOO.........jk....do your thang girl!!!!


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 19, 2009)

So I never did texlax my hair last month, I went on vacation and ended up getting a sew in. I'm 12 weeks post now and will finally be texlaxing it tomorrow.

I just read through this thread again and a couple of the others and I've figured out what I'm going to do. There seems to be a lot of options, but for this time I think I'll just add evoo and saa to both my hair and the relaxer....we'll see how things turn out!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 19, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> So I never did texlax my hair last month, I went on vacation and ended up getting a sew in. I'm 12 weeks post now and will finally be texlaxing it tomorrow.
> 
> I just read through this thread again and a couple of the others and I've figured out what I'm going to do. There seems to be a lot of options, but for this time I think I'll just add evoo and saa to both my hair and the relaxer....we'll see how things turn out!


 
Sweet. Let us know. I will be self texlaxing (for the first time EVER) at the end of October. I don't even remember the last time I self relaxed PERIOD. It's been a loooong time. So I've been researching like crazy. 

OT: what's saa??


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Sweet. Let us know. I will be self texlaxing (for the first time EVER) at the end of October. I don't even remember the last time I self relaxed PERIOD. It's been a loooong time. So I've been researching like crazy.
> 
> OT: what's saa??


 

It's silk amino acid. It's supposed to be good for protecting the hair when relaxing. I was just reading a thread about it, there's a link to it in the self relaxers thread.
I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 19, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> It's silk amino acid. It's supposed to be good for protecting the hair when relaxing. I was just reading a thread about it, there's a link to it in the self relaxers thread.
> I'll update tomorrow!


 
Aaaaahhh.....okay. Hmmmm... Where do you get it from??


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Aaaaahhh.....okay. Hmmmm... Where do you get it from??


 
You can get it from www.lotioncrafter.com


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Aaaaahhh.....okay. Hmmmm... Where do you get it from??


 

I got mine from organic-creations.com


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 20, 2009)

Is there anyone who texlaxes and doesn't have a "cute" wash and go style? My curl pattern is softened but it's not much of a pattern anymore, so the wet look doesn't work. Anyone else?

I don't add anything to my relaxer (Mizani regular). My hair is naturally resistant, so my mom puts it in, smooths it down and it rinses it out...takes 30 mins and won't go bone strait.


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 20, 2009)

Soo...I did my hair today and I think it came out ok. I definitely learned I have to work on not overlapping too much...
I used Africa's Best no-lye because that's what I had on hand, I added a squirt of saa and about a tbsp of evoo(I didn't measure). Application time and amount of time I left it on my hair took a total of 15 minutes(including the 1 or 2 minutes I took to wash my eye out after some of the relaxer got on the end of my hair and got into my eye).
I felt like I was rushing while doing it cause I was nervous it would overprocess...even though I used evoo and chi silk infusion and a little protein filler(yea i know, alot) on my hair yesterday and added vaseline today before I relaxed. 
After I rinsed out I used aphogee 2 min reconstructer and left on for a few mins, then washed with neutralizing shampoo about 4 times and left on for a few mins each time. Then followed up by DC'ing.


I don't know how my hair will look once it's completely texlaxed but I'm going to stick with this. I always wear protective styles anyway, so I'm not worrying about how my hair looks when it's out just yet...
I'm including some pics for those that are interested...I hope we can start adding more pics here, I'm really interested in how others people's hair looks! I'm sure I could improve somewhere.










NG before relaxer. No idea what my hair type is. Any ideas?? I did blow dry my hair on cool last week and that's how it looked...if that makes a difference.





After washing and neutralizing.... yea, I know my hair is dry....I'm working on it!













Comparing texlaxed ng and relaxed ends...I had vatika oil and my alter ego leave in.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 20, 2009)

keyawarren said:


> Is there anyone who texlaxes and doesn't have a "cute" wash and go style? My curl pattern is softened but it's not much of a pattern anymore, so the wet look doesn't work. Anyone else?
> 
> I don't add anything to my relaxer (Mizani regular). My hair is naturally resistant, so my mom puts it in, smooths it down and it rinses it out...takes 30 mins and won't go bone strait.


 
Girl, my wash & go would look a HAM!!! 

ETA: You can check out my hair after my first texlax: http://public.fotki.com/Ms-Twana/hair-album-1/new-texlaxed-hair-1/1st-relaxer-in-almo/ 



deusa80 said:


> NG before relaxer. No idea what my hair type is. Any ideas?? I did blow dry my hair on cool last week and that's how it looked...if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It looks like you did a good job. I like the texture. And I know, I want to see more pictures, too.


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks...I'll see what it looks like it a few weeks. Last time I got it done at the salon it didn't seem like I got a relaxer at all...hopefully this one will be a bit better.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, how did I not see this thread?  I'm a 4a/b(?), CL length, and transitioning to texlaxed, with about 6 wks of newgrowth (.5-.75"), 1-1.25" of texlaxed hair.  I used to perm every 4 wks, but I feel like I can stretch forever.  Here's my thread (And pics ) http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402162&highlight=transitioning+twist+out

Glad to have found you ladies!


----------



## tressajalen (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been reading this board and this thread for months(finally paid yesterday). So I decided to texlax and I told my stylist when I made the appt. I would never have noticed the injustices to my hair before but let me tell you what happened.
First she took a small comb and parted/ ripped my hair to apply relaxer. I heard my hair breaking. Then she applied relaxer on at least 5 inches of my hair although I only had 1 inch of NG. Then she shampooed and roller set without conditioning. I went home and washed and dc'd. 

I have going for a while and never noticed these things but I am educated because of you guys. My dilema is where do I go from here.  I can't texlax if she overlaps.My ng is still wavy btw.  I am thinking of doing it myself but I am scared my hair will fall out. Should I just tell her or spend the next 2 months reading how to self relax? Any thoughts?


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 28, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Wow, how did I not see this thread? I'm a 4a/b(?), CL length, and transitioning to texlaxed, with about 6 wks of newgrowth (.5-.75"), 1-1.25" of texlaxed hair. I used to perm every 4 wks, but I feel like I can stretch forever. Here's my thread (And pics ) http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402162&highlight=transitioning+twist+out
> 
> Glad to have found you ladies!


 

Nice pictures! I really like your hair color too I've never really tried twist outs before, I may give it a try sometime. How are you handling the different textures of your hair? Do you wear protective styles?



tressajalen said:


> I have been reading this board and this thread for months(finally paid yesterday). So I decided to texlax and I told my stylist when I made the appt. I would never have noticed the injustices to my hair before but let me tell you what happened.
> First she took a small comb and parted/ ripped my hair to apply relaxer. I heard my hair breaking. Then she applied relaxer on at least 5 inches of my hair although I only had 1 inch of NG. Then she shampooed and roller set without conditioning. I went home and washed and dc'd.
> 
> I have going for a while and never noticed these things but I am educated because of you guys. My dilema is where do I go from here. I can't texlax if she overlaps.My ng is still wavy btw. I am thinking of doing it myself but I am scared my hair will fall out. Should I just tell her or spend the next 2 months reading how to self relax? Any thoughts?


 
Wow, that doesn't sound good at all. I still consider myself a newbie so I'm not so great at giving advice, but that experience sounds really bad. I would focus on taking care of your hair before thinking about relaxing/texlaxing again. What's the condition of your hair right now? Before this relaxer, when was the last time you got one?
And I wouldn't go back to that stylist either. I'd suggest you find a new stylist or read up on how to self relax. 
Hopefully some others will chime in


----------



## JMH1908 (Sep 28, 2009)

I totally agree with DEUSA80. Tressajalen, you definitely need to find another hair stylist that would pay more attention to your hair and give yourself a deep conditioner atleast once a week by sitting under the dryer with a plastic cap if you have one, if not use a plastic cap and wrap a towel around your head for penetration to help strengthen your hair to reduce any shedding that might happen from the overlapping. Don't forget to add some protein for balance. I hope this helps some..


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 29, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> How are you handling the different textures of your hair? Do you wear protective styles?


Yes, and I'm dc'ing twice a week.  Wen, Alter Ego garlic dc, and henna are my stretching staples.  I henna twice a month.  I use a light protein every time I dc, and a heavy one twice a month (on my non-henna weeks).  I'm, maybe, 2" from apl, but my goal is bsl, and then I'm gonna start the mini-chops, so I'm in this for the long haul.   

Protective style-wise, I just starting using flexirods, but I notice they always look better the second day, so I'm trynna get my technique and styling right.  I'll post pics here when I get it together, though.  As for that twist-out, I was really feelin' myself that day , but that style was a tricky one.  The more I think about it, the more I'm realizing that the texture at the root was the result of a mistake.  I was doing a test, letting it air dry without any product or any manipulation, so I didn't comb or brush the roots, hence the texture.  When I dry normally, I can get the roots to somewhat match the relaxed part, ie, no interesting texture.

Now, let me ask you: how did you accomplish that protective style in your siggy?  cuz you are lookin' mighty silky there, girl!  


 @ tressjalen
Paraphrasing, 'you can *** up your hair by yourself'; there is no need to _pay_ for disappointment.  Be glad you still have some hair left on your head (cuz mine would have been _out_), and KIM.

my .02


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 29, 2009)

tressajalen said:


> I have been reading this board and this thread for months(finally paid yesterday). So I decided to texlax and I told my stylist when I made the appt. I would never have noticed the injustices to my hair before but let me tell you what happened.
> First she took a small comb and parted/ ripped my hair to apply relaxer. I heard my hair breaking. Then she applied relaxer on at least 5 inches of my hair although I only had 1 inch of NG. Then she shampooed and roller set without conditioning. I went home and washed and dc'd.
> 
> I have going for a while and never noticed these things but I am educated because of you guys. My dilema is where do I go from here. I can't texlax if she overlaps.My ng is still wavy btw. I am thinking of doing it myself but I am scared my hair will fall out. Should I just tell her or spend the next 2 months reading how to self relax? Any thoughts?


 
Girl, been there done that. Shortly after joining this board, I went natural. So, I didn't go to stylists anymore. Once I decided to texlax, I went to one that I had been going to when I was relaxed....GIRL I noticed a whole bunch of stuff too, like NO DC!!!  Needless to say...I will never return to her again.

Anyway, don't be so afraid of taking care of your own hair. You can do it. For now, like the other ladies said, focus on nurishing your hair back to health. Then you can research self texlaxing. If you are REALLY uncomfortable doing it yourself, then don't. There is a forum that reviews and discusses salons in different areas. Find out if there are any salons/stylists in your area that some of the ladies here recommend. It'll be okay. Your hair will become healthier and longer than it's ever been.


----------



## tressajalen (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  I don't think i will be going back to her.  I had a hard time finding a styist that owns an watch and cares about my hair.  I chose this one cause she is fast.  erplexed  

My hair is surprisingly not in bad shape.  I guess I have tough hair because I was flat-ironing my hair daily prior to June, no dc's, using oil as a moisturizer, getting bad relaxers, and i thought carols daughter was the bomb.  I have hair that is slightly passed sl.  I have not been longer than SL ever so i think if I pay attention to my hair it may turn out amazing.   My hair used to be really thick and now it is average thickness so I hope to regain the thickness and some new length.

I am going to focus on my regimen and learn how to self-relax over the next couple months.  I went 8 weeks last time(a record).  I hope to be 10-12 weeks next time so I have plenty of time.  I will be around for more advice!


----------



## bbdgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

tressajalen said:


> I have been reading this board and this thread for months(finally paid yesterday). So I decided to texlax and I told my stylist when I made the appt. I would never have noticed the injustices to my hair before but let me tell you what happened.
> First she took a small comb and parted/ ripped my hair to apply relaxer. I heard my hair breaking. Then she applied relaxer on at least 5 inches of my hair although I only had 1 inch of NG. Then she shampooed and roller set without conditioning. I went home and washed and dc'd.
> 
> I have going for a while and never noticed these things but I am educated because of you guys. My dilema is where do I go from here. I can't texlax if she overlaps.My ng is still wavy btw. I am thinking of doing it myself but I am scared my hair will fall out. Should I just tell her or spend the next 2 months reading how to self relax? Any thoughts?


 
I am a Do-it-yourselfer for many years and am now much more knowledgeable about hair in general thanks to LHCF but if I go to a salon for a touch up the one thing I do is base my scalp well the night before and the day of processing. I also coat all my hair with a protein conditioner or an oil based moisturizer, (anything really) up to the new growth to protect the already straightened parts from overprocessing.  This way I get the same results at home as well as from the salon. Honestly I get perfect texlaxed results everytime!
The second thing that I do is I stretch b/n 12-16 wks and due to this my hair is significantly thicker.
I do frequent protein DC's b/c I have fine/medium texture that is prone to being overly porous.
Lastly and most importantly, when you go to the salon: Speak up! It's your hair.  
Learn how to be vocal about your hair about the little things like a wash and set or how they comb or blow out your hair or what products they use on your hair so that when it comes to something major like a relaxer or trim they know that 1) you don't play and 2) you will be in practice in speaking up in defence of your hair.
That's all that I can think of now.  HTH
 bbd


----------



## deusa80 (Sep 29, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Yes, and I'm dc'ing twice a week. Wen, Alter Ego garlic dc, and henna are my stretching staples. I henna twice a month. I use a light protein every time I dc, and a heavy one twice a month (on my non-henna weeks). I'm, maybe, 2" from apl, but my goal is bsl, and then I'm gonna start the mini-chops, so I'm in this for the long haul.
> 
> Protective style-wise, I just starting using flexirods, but I notice they always look better the second day, so I'm trynna get my technique and styling right. I'll post pics here when I get it together, though. As for that twist-out, I was really feelin' myself that day , but that style was a tricky one. The more I think about it, the more I'm realizing that the texture at the root was the result of a mistake. I was doing a test, letting it air dry without any product or any manipulation, so I didn't comb or brush the roots, hence the texture. When I dry normally, I can get the roots to somewhat match the relaxed part, ie, no interesting texture.
> 
> ...


 

I definitely agree with the bolded! I never really went to a hair salon on a regular basis, but I find it crazy that a hairdresser wouldn't DC especially after a relaxer...

As far as my protective style, that's my half wig  I wear a half wig as my main protective style...I'm trying to hide my hair until the condition improves(I need to get rid of my bad ends). It's good for hiding the majority of my hair which I like, so I can just leave it in a bun or cornrows underneath. I also don't have to worry about dealing with the different textures too much since my hair is never out(except a little in the front).

Henna is also on my list of things to try...







tressajalen said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't think i will be going back to her. I had a hard time finding a styist that owns an watch and cares about my hair. I chose this one cause she is fast. erplexed
> 
> My hair is surprisingly not in bad shape. I guess I have tough hair because I was flat-ironing my hair daily prior to June, no dc's, using oil as a moisturizer, getting bad relaxers, and i thought carols daughter was the bomb.  I have hair that is slightly passed sl. I have not been longer than SL ever so i think if I pay attention to my hair it may turn out amazing. My hair used to be really thick and now it is average thickness so I hope to regain the thickness and some new length.
> 
> I am going to focus on my regimen and learn how to self-relax over the next couple months. I went 8 weeks last time(a record). I hope to be 10-12 weeks next time so I have plenty of time. I will be around for more advice!


 
Glad to hear your hair isn't in bad shape! Ms_Twana made a good suggestion with looking in the hair salon forum and maybe you'll find a good hair salon. I found a good salon that I like, which I go to occassionally. There's tons of info on the board, I'm sure you'll find lots of useful stuff


----------



## TiZi (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wanted to drop in and say hello to all of the Texlaxers out there...many of you are my inspirations. I have been transitioning for over a year now. I have now intention of texlaxing anytime soon...I want to get as much new growth as possible before I go to the stylist. I think I may go another year before I actually go and get it done. 

For now I am just taking it all in...it seems that this is a one time deal and if the relaxer stays on too long you can completely ruin the look that you were intending.

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2009)

Yesterday I did my first texlax after being relaxed nearly bone-straight for years. I added cholesterol conditioner, coconut oil, and a bit of SAA. I think my conditioner and my relaxer were equal parts. I coated my hair with conditioner and castor oil and then applied. I was a nervous reck and I don't think I left it on for any more than 8 minutes from app to rinse. Didn't notice much difference in my new growth other than it was easy to comb through. No curls, maybe a lil waves. I rinsed the relaxer out, put Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor on for about five minutes, rinsed, neutralized for about ten minutes, rinsed,  used Porosity Control for about 5 minutes, and then DC'd for an hour. my hair came out pretty soft and moisturized. 

Then I added leave in, coconut oil, and heat protectant, blowed dried on cool 80% and medium 20%. and flat-ironed. looks ok I think .

my ends are thin..almost makes me want to cut my hair and start over


----------



## deusa80 (Oct 5, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yesterday I did my first texlax after being relaxed nearly bone-straight for years. I added cholesterol conditioner, coconut oil, and a bit of SAA. I think my conditioner and my relaxer were equal parts. I coated my hair with conditioner and castor oil and then applied. I was a nervous reck and I don't think I left it on for any more than 8 minutes from app to rinse. Didn't notice much difference in my new growth other than it was easy to comb through. No curls, maybe a lil waves. I rinsed the relaxer out, put Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor on for about five minutes, rinsed, neutralized for about ten minutes, rinsed, used Porosity Control for about 5 minutes, and then DC'd for an hour. my hair came out pretty soft and moisturized.
> 
> Then I added leave in, coconut oil, and heat protectant, blowed dried on cool 80% and medium 20%. and flat-ironed. looks ok I think .
> 
> my ends are thin..almost makes me want to cut my hair and start over


 

Your hair looks nice! I love the color.

What relaxer did you use? Was it lye or no-lye?


I'm looking at my hair now and I think the hair I texlaxed 2 weeks ago is a straighter than the hair that was texlaxed before at the salonerplexed At least the front of my hair seems that way...which is ok I guess since I always wear half wigs and that's the part you see...

Next time I'm gonna try to apply it faster and maybe add conditoner to it. I'm also going to try a lye relaxer and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> Your hair looks nice! I love the color.
> 
> What relaxer did you use? Was it lye or no-lye?
> 
> ...



Thanks! I am trying to find a substitute for my beloved henna, no luck so far. I used Optimum MultiMineral Creme Hair Relaxer, which has a reduced pH. I am planning on BKT-ing my hair this weekend in the hopes it will make my hair a lil straighter and fortify it as well. I think that if I can get texlax results with BKT like Fabulosity, then I will use it to just transition to natural. If it doesn't work for me, then I will continue to texlax (something I've been doing by accident anyway for years, ).  I dunno. Worst case scenario, I'l just blunt cut these thin ends and start growing out from there. Since I know I can grow my hair with the right hair care practices, gaining length quickly is become less and less and issue. I want thickness and health more.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm getting a (texlax) touch-up today for several reasons.

1.  I reached my personal stretching goal!    Like I've said before, I used to touch-up my perm every 4 weeks, like clockwork, because my hair grows fast and I didn't know how to work that line of demarcation.  It would be breaking and shedding and acting crazy (not 'reverted', but really dry, etc).  Anyway, as you can see, I joined in Aug, so one of the first things I decided to do was stretch for 8 weeks, just to see if I could, and I did.  (shout out to Wen and flexirods, one love and all that, lol)

2.  I kind of od'd on the Chi keratin mist.  What had happened was... ... seriously though, this Sunday, I did my co-wash with heavy protein, in preparation for my touch-up.  Unfortunately, I ran out of my Nexxus headdress, my second-string staple creamy leave-in, and then I saw, like, three broken hairs.  Y'all understand how traumatic that is:  I'm, literally, three days or so from my goal, and I start having breakage?!  _Noooooooooo!_  It took me a few days, but I was finally able to find my long-lost boo, Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' and I slathered it on... just the way you're supposed to welcome home a long-lost hair boo.  It was fabulous.  I had a cigarette afterward.  

3.  After that little incident, I decided to hurry up and texlax, like, _today_.  The way I figure it, I made it from Aug 15-Oct 14 (and if you wanna get technical, August had 31 days, so really... lol, let's not get technical).


*On technique*

My mom and I did my first texlax together (in Aug).  We fumbled through, and it came out okay, but you know me- I'm never happy.  So, over the past two months, I've been researching all kinds of texlax techniques, both here and at other sites, but mostly here.  What I've found is that what I did before was basically right: apply the pre-conditioner stuff that comes with my perm (vitale no-lye sensitive scalp), apply the perm, leave it on for less time (6-7 min instead of bone-straight 12-13), rinse, reconstruct, neutralize.  

This time, I've added a few things, culled from the wonderful ladies at LHCF (mostly).  I wish I could remember names, but I have a terrible, terrible memory, so if you know who said it, please share so we can show them some love.  

1.  Hours before you get started (long enough for it to dry), spray your new growth lightly with some thing liquidy (water, protein leave in, whatevs).  That way, you can differentiate between your new growth and your already texlaxed hair.  

2.  Apply Chi silk infusion to the whole head (I guess anything with protein would work).  The extra layer of protein is supposed to mimic another layer of cuticle, thereby protecting your hair and slowing the process down a bit.  I kinda think I did this already, with my keratin overload, but I'm still putting some chi on, just to be on the safe side.  

3.  Apply neutralizer to the already texlaxed/relaxed portions of your hair, to prevent over-processing from run-off.

4.  Pre-section the hair beyond the normal 3-5 sections most people make when they're doing a relaxer.  (I'm thinking somewhere around 12-15 sections for my little, fine-haired head, but that's just me.)  Make little twists, starting at or around the end of your new growth.  The reasoning behind this is that, you don't have a lot of time to waste during the texlax process parting and messing with the hair falling into your face.

So, wish me luck.  I think I might take pics, cuz I really could have used some when I was first looking into texlaxing.


----------



## LatterGlory (Oct 14, 2009)

Please take pics.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 14, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm getting a (texlax) touch-up today for several reasons.
> 
> 1. I reached my personal stretching goal!  Like I've said before, I used to touch-up my perm every 4 weeks, like clockwork, because my hair grows fast and I didn't know how to work that line of demarcation. It would be breaking and shedding and acting crazy (not 'reverted', but really dry, etc). Anyway, as you can see, I joined in Aug, so one of the first things I decided to do was stretch for 8 weeks, just to see if I could, and I did. (shout out to Wen and flexirods, one love and all that, lol)
> 
> ...


 
sound like some great techniques. I will use some of those. I will be self texlaxing for the first time in about 3 weeks, and I am SUPER nervous. I used to relax my own hair back in undergrad, but that was over 10 years ago. 

I'm thinking about just going to someone instead, since I'm so nervous. 



Mrs BHF said:


> Please take pics.


 
Oh my goodness....I love/want your hair!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 14, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I will be self texlaxing for the first time in about 3 weeks, and I am SUPER nervous.


I read on here somewhere that, if you're nervous about perming/texlaxing, you should practice with a timer, some thick conditioner, and a friend.  Apply the conditioner like a perm, timing yourself.  At the end, ask your friend to check through it, and see if you did what you were planning.  Are you natural (meaning you'll need to do your entire, virgin head of hair) or transitioning from relaxed (meaning, way quicker)?



> Oh my goodness....I love/want your hair!!!


Me too!  Miss BHF, you betta hope I don't see you in the street, cuz I might run up on you... 




and, compliment your hair.  

(I'm a mess, really. )


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 14, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I read on here somewhere that, if you're nervous about perming/texlaxing, you should practice with a timer, some thick conditioner, and a friend. Apply the conditioner like a perm, timing yourself. At the end, ask your friend to check through it, and see if you did what you were planning. Are you natural (meaning you'll need to do your entire, virgin head of hair) or transitioning from relaxed (meaning, way quicker)?


 
Yeah, I plan to do that with my CPR this weekend. I'm texlaxed. In April I had a stylist to give me a virgin texlax. I was natural before that.  



Honey Bee said:


> Me too! Miss BHF, you betta hope I don't see you in the street, cuz I might run up on you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay. I have been debating whether or not to self texlax, or go to a stylist. Well, I decided to go ahead and practice today with some Motions CPR. That way, if I go to a stylist next week, I'll already have the protein step knocked out. 

WOW....where do I start. Ummmmmm...it took me almost 18 minutes on the FIRST HALF. I used a comb, and it kept getting caught in my hair. Every time I tried to part the next section, my ends were tangled. (I put some condition on my hair to easily detect where my demarcation line was, so my ends were sticking together.) AND I was overlapping. Boy am I glad I practiced. I'll be making an appointment for my old stylist.

How in the WORLD are some of you ladies self texlaxing. There is NO WAY my hair would be texlaxed with as long as it just took me. The second half would be bone straight and the first half would be over processed. 

For those of you that go to a stylist, did you have to teach your stylist about texlaxing, or did they already know? See, I haven't been to this stylist in 3 years. And it's been even longer since she's relaxed my hair. I don't know if she knows about texlaxing or not. And I'm afraid that she'll get my hair straighter than I want it. WHAT'S A GIRL TO DO?!?!?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 17, 2009)

^^I put stuff in my relaxer to slow down the processing time, I coat my previously relaxed hair to protect over lap and I think I'm going to start doing one half of my head at a time because I'm too slow with my application also.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^I put stuff in my relaxer to slow down the processing time, I coat my previously relaxed hair to protect over lap and I think I'm going to start doing one half of my head at a time because I'm too slow with my application also.


 
Hmmm...I forgot about that option...doing one half at a time. When I did the second half, I just used my fingers, and it was faster. Now I remember that I used my hands when I used to self relaxer before. It took so much time because I would part with the comb (slowly pulling hair apart due to tangles), clip remaining hair, then apply CPR with the comb. With the second half, I part with finger (still slowly) then apply relaxer while holding the remaining hair with my other hand. 

I've already called my old stylist. She told me to call her back Monday. I've found a couple of salons in my area that use Mizani BB. I've been debating on trying it. Since they're mall salons, they're open tomorrow. So, I'll go interview the stylist.


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 17, 2009)

Most people water down their relaxers with actual water or oils (perhaps a combo of both). I've also heard of some putting conditioner on their hair just before texlaxing to slow down the process. 

Anywho...my stylist was already familiar with texlaxing process although she didn't call it that. The first time I went to her she stated " I would like you to keep some of your hair's integrity so I'm not going to relax it bone straight."  <<< Right then I knew she was the one for me


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> Most people water down their relaxers with actual water or oils (perhaps a combo of both). I've also heard of some putting conditioner on their hair just before texlaxing to slow down the process.
> 
> Anywho...my stylist was already familiar with texlaxing process although she didn't call it that. The first time I went to her she stated " I would like you to keep some your hair's integrity so I'm not going to relax it bone straight." <<< Right then I knew she was the one for me


 
That's what's up. 

See I don't really know how to approach my new hair views with my old stylist. When I talked to her, I asked her what relaxer she uses. She said Affirm and Design. She asked what I have. When I told her Elasta QP, she said she hates Elasta QP. Which is fine. But then she said "your hair is thick, so I've got something for your hair", which is Design because that's what she used before. But how do I go in now and say, okay don't get my hair completely straight, use a protein conditioner after rinsing the relaxer out, leave the neutralizing shampoo on my hair for about 5 minutes before you rinse it out, and cut SPLIT ENDS ONLY?? She's gone be like, "what the hell." I feel like I'd rather start with a new stylist so that she can know what I expect from the beginning. But, then I reread Basili's thread on choosing a stylist, and she said don't get a chemical the 1st couple of times. I don't have several hair appointments to wait for a relaxer.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^I put stuff in my relaxer to slow down the processing time, I coat my previously relaxed hair to protect over lap and *I think I'm going to start doing one half of my head at a time because I'm too slow with my application also*.


 
I know for sure that I will have to adopt this method (bolded) AJJ because I am starting all over again and I will have a head of virgin hair to texlax when I'm ready. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Hmmm...I forgot about that option...doing one half at a time. When I did the second half, I just used my fingers, and it was faster. Now I remember that I used my hands when I used to self relaxer before. It took so much time because I would part with the comb (slowly pulling hair apart due to tangles), clip remaining hair, then apply CPR with the comb. With the second half, I part with finger (still slowly) then apply relaxer while holding the remaining hair with my other hand.
> 
> I've already called my old stylist. She told me to call her back Monday. I've found a couple of salons in my area that use Mizani BB. I've been debating on trying it. *Since they're mall salons, they're open tomorrow. So, I'll go interview the stylist.*


 
Interview the stylist! That's a good one Ms_Twana, I like it .


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Interview the stylist! That's a good one Ms_Twana, I like it .


 
Girl, it is like I'm iinterviewing them for a job. I need to make sure they can handle me being a micro-manager.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, it is like I'm iinterviewing them for a job. I need to make sure they can handle me being a micro-manager.


Hey that's the way to do it!  If they throw you 1 ounce of shade, you throw them the deuces  and then roll out that place with a quickness and a smile. Next!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright Honeybee. So how'd your texlax go???


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 18, 2009)

Miss Twana, you remembered!  Okay, so it came out good, and I took plenty of pics, but it's been raining and really windy all weekend, so I haven't straightened it.  Plus, it was cold, and for the first time EVAH, I was like, hmmm, maybe I should do a protective style, lol.  LHCF is getting to me, girl!  

But the weather's supposed to break Tuesday, I think, so I'll straighten it then, cuz really, I can't wait to do a length check.

Now on to the topic of your 'mock texlax' session, lol.


> WOW....where do I start. Ummmmmm...it took me almost 18 minutes on the FIRST HALF. I used a comb, and it kept getting caught in my hair. Every time I tried to part the next section, my ends were tangled. (I put some condition on my hair to easily detect where my demarcation line was, so my ends were sticking together.) AND I was overlapping. Boy am I glad I practiced. I'll be making an appointment for my old stylist.



A lot of people texlax one half of their head at a time, that might be helpful to you.  Also, re-read my post about 2 pgs ago about the process I used, cuz I mentioned making those twists, and it really worked out well, in terms of avoiding the tangling.  The process was way faster than usual, ie, parting with the comb each time.  Depending on how many "sprockets" (what my mom calls them) you make, of course.  I made about 15, and I have a little pea head, lol.

And about interviewing the stylist... um, what makes them the only profession in the world that _doesn't_ get interviewed??  If I'm walking up in somewhere, letting some woman I have never seen before put chemicals on me that could make me bald, please believe I will be giving her the third degree.  Shoot, she _need_ to be glad you don't ask for her social security number and at least five references.  smdh.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Miss Twana, you remembered! Okay, so it came out good, and I took plenty of pics, but it's been raining and really windy all weekend, so I haven't straightened it. Plus, it was cold, and for the first time EVAH, I was like, hmmm, maybe I should do a protective style, lol. LHCF is getting to me, girl!
> 
> But the weather's supposed to break Tuesday, I think, so I'll straighten it then, cuz really, I can't wait to do a length check.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm glad it went well. Girl, I had been looking for your post. I could remember that you had some good tips in there, I just couldn't remember what or where I read them. I JUST found them and reread it. That's when I remembered your were going to texlax using those techniques. 

I'm actually about to go up here now to this salon and check things out (I'm gonna hit up that JCPenney sale, too ). But, I think I'm going to just add a WHOLE bunch of stuff to some SE Shea Butter mild relaxer, and do it myself. I REALLY just don't wanna go through having to tell a stylist what to do step by step (oh baby...NKOTB ) I might as well just do it myself.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Miss Twana, you remembered!  Okay, so it came out good, and I took plenty of pics, but it's been raining and really windy all weekend, so I haven't straightened it.  Plus, it was cold, and for the first time EVAH, I was like, hmmm, maybe I should do a protective style, lol.  LHCF is getting to me, girl!
> 
> But the weather's supposed to break Tuesday, I think, so I'll straighten it then, cuz really, I can't wait to do a length check.
> 
> ...


@* sprockets* That's the official name for them now!!

And amen to the bolded !!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm getting a (texlax) touch-up today for several reasons.
> 
> 1.  I reached my personal stretching goal!    Like I've said before, I used to touch-up my perm every 4 weeks, like clockwork, because my hair grows fast and I didn't know how to work that line of demarcation.  It would be breaking and shedding and acting crazy (not 'reverted', but really dry, etc).  Anyway, as you can see, I joined in Aug, so one of the first things I decided to do was stretch for 8 weeks, just to see if I could, and I did.  (shout out to Wen and flexirods, one love and all that, lol)
> 
> ...


Bummmmping  This fabulous technique!!!  I'm going to do this tonight myself!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Bummmmping  This fabulous technique!!! I'm going to do this tonight myself!


 
Be prepared to post your results!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm getting a (texlax) touch-up today for several reasons.
> 
> 1.  I reached my personal stretching goal!    Like I've said before, I used to touch-up my perm every 4 weeks, like clockwork, because my hair grows fast and I didn't know how to work that line of demarcation.  It would be breaking and shedding and acting crazy (not 'reverted', but really dry, etc).  Anyway, as you can see, I joined in Aug, so one of the first things I decided to do was stretch for 8 weeks, just to see if I could, and I did.  (shout out to Wen and flexirods, one love and all that, lol)
> 
> ...


Oh, yes by the way, we need pictures of the sprockets please


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Be prepared to post your results!!!


I'm going to textlax and then bun until the middle of the week or next weekend when I will do my BKT.  It won't be much to see until I so my BKT, the it will be fabulousness!!  I can post pictures then...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to textlax and then bun until the middle of the week or next weekend when I will do my BKT. It won't be much to see until I so my BKT, the it will be fabulousness!! I can post pictures then...


 
That's fine. Be sure to let me know how the techniques worked out. I'll be using some of them Friday.


----------



## deusa80 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good Techniques Honey Bee! I think I'm going to texlax my hair again next month(this time with a lye relaxer) and I think I'm going to try out the neutralizer on my relaxed/texlaxed ends.


I'm also bumping to see more pics


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

I just texlaxed the back half my head... more details to follow. It went fine. But I felt like I was too slow to do my entire head.

Question for pros- can I put my left over relaxer in the fridge for a few days until I do the other half of my head? I mixed some Joico reconstructor in there and some keratin protein. It would be a waste to not try and keep for just a few days.

TIA...

Miss Twana, I'll be back with details in a few moments. Time to neutralize!


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok ladies, I got my pics together.  Btw, I'm still learning how to take good hair shots, so if anyone has any suggestions or critiques, I'll be happy to hear them.  On with the show...

First, I mined a few strands before I started, just to show what I'm working with.



Then, I put all 50-11 pre-texlax stuff on and made my 'sprockets', lol

Texture shot


The sprockets!!!


Post-texlax, with reconstructor (Aphogee 2 min, if you were wondering)


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, post-texlax, with no product


Afterward, I did a twist-out.  It wasn't memorable.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

^^Your sprockets look just like mine! LOL I need to take pictures of my sprockets next time~~


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Ok ladies, I got my pics together. Btw, I'm still learning how to take good hair shots, so if anyone has any suggestions or critiques, I'll be happy to hear them. On with the show...
> 
> First, I mined a few strands before I started, just to show what I'm working with.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhh....those are sprockets!!! 

Thanks for sharing. I LOVE the way your texture came out. I think I'd need WAY more sprockets though. My hair is BEYOND THICK!!!

So how'd you get your relaxer in the middle of the roots for each sprocket??


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^Your sprockets look just like mine! LOL I need to take pictures of my sprockets next time~~


I can't believe I let y'all talk me into posting those pics.  




Ms_Twana said:


> Ahhhh....those are sprockets!!!


_Yes_, girl.  Don't I look cute?  



> I LOVE the way your texture came out.


I really like the way it came out too, and I thought I hadn't left it on long enough.  I think we left it on too long the first time we did it (in Aug), cuz that bit got a little too straight this time, but an inch of hair is a small price to pay.  At least I'm learning.



> I think I'd need WAY more sprockets though. My hair is BEYOND THICK!!!


Definitely.  I get this fine, thin hair from my mother , which is why I decided to texlax.  In my first pic, you can barely see the strands.  

I hate people with thick hair (that would be *you*, lol), but I made sure my future husband had some.  



> So how'd you get your relaxer in the middle of the roots for each sprocket??


We squished, which is probably why that intermediate inch or so got straighter than I wanted.  As I start stretching longer, I expect the process to get easier, but, like I said, I learned something.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 18, 2009)

MsTawana I highly recommend you do your hair in two halfs. My hair is not that thick but its a lot longer so I had to take my time to make sure I didn't get relaxer on the length of my hair by it just falling into the relaxer on the roots, if that makes sense. It was good for me to go slowly to be careful.  I did the back first, and that takes longer. The front will be easier because I can see what I'm doing. LOL.  

I mixed keratin protein and Joico reconstructor in my Mizani BB regular to slow it down. I have to use up the regular and I'll used Mild after that.  I also sprayed Aphogee keratin on my hair to get my NG to revert fully so I could find it easy.

I have a good bit of texture left. I used the Mizani BB system except for the last step, I'm using Joico intensive moisture as my DC.

Thank you  HoneyBee for the Sprocket Method!! You have coined a new technique and phrase!! It worked out great for me.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwww, thank you, but to be fair, *I did not invent the method*, and my mommy  coined the phrase.

eta: the bold wasn't 'stank-ness', I just don't want to step on any LHCF-toes.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just texlaxed the back half my head... more details to follow. It went fine. But I felt like I was too slow to do my entire head.
> 
> Question for pros- *can I put my left over relaxer in the fridge for a few days until I do the other half of my head? I mixed some Joico reconstructor in there and some keratin protein.* It would be a waste to not try and keep for just a few days.
> 
> ...


 
If it's a lye relaxer, it should be okay but if it's no-lye, it should be used the same day. I think I remember my stylist saying something to that effect.


----------



## tressajalen (Oct 19, 2009)

I keep reading the process for the two half method but how do you keep the other half dry?  I don't see how a shower cap would protect.  Can you still relax if some of it is little wet or do you need to relax on dry hair?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 19, 2009)

tressajalen said:


> I keep reading the process for the two half method but how do you keep the other half dry? I don't see how a shower cap would protect. Can you still relax if some of it is little wet or do you need to relax on dry hair?


There may be other responses, but there's no way I could keep one half of my head dry.  I put the protection stuff on all my previously relaxed hair and then relaxed the back half. I then rinsed, did my protein, neutralized and DCd my entire head. I'll relax the front half Wed or Thurs the same way.  It would be too hard to do it any other way for me.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 19, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I can't believe I let y'all talk me into posting those pics.


 
Whateva!!! You HELPED us. Quit playing!!!  



Honey Bee said:


> I hate people with thick hair (that would be *you*, lol), but I made sure my future husband had some.


 
Girl, that grass is NOT always greener on the other side. This stuff is SOMETHING to deal with!!!



AtlantaJJ said:


> MsTawana I highly recommend you do your hair in two halfs. My hair is not that thick but its a lot longer so I had to take my time to make sure I didn't get relaxer on the length of my hair by it just falling into the relaxer on the roots, if that makes sense. It was good for me to go slowly to be careful. I did the back first, and that takes longer. The front will be easier because I can see what I'm doing. LOL.



Yeah. Ugh. I just don't wanna do the two different days thing. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 19, 2009)

tressajalen said:


> I keep reading the process for the two half method but how do you keep the other half dry?  I don't see how a shower cap would protect.  Can you still relax if some of it is little wet or do you need to relax on dry hair?





AtlantaJJ said:


> There may be other responses, *but there's no way I could keep one half of my head dry.*  I put the protection stuff on all my previously relaxed hair and then relaxed the back half. I then rinsed, did my protein, neutralized and DCd my entire head. I'll relax the front half Wed or Thurs the same way.  It would be too hard to do it any other way for me.



Here's what I do, and it WORKS. If you are rinsing your hair out in the sink with the shower head, which is what I do, then you relax and rinse out the front first. The way you prepare for this is that when you're putting the relaxer on to start, when you divide your hair into the 3 sections, put the relaxer on the outside of ALL the sections. This way when you rinse out section number one, the OUTSIDE of undone sections number two and three will get wet, but that won't matter coz they have relaxer on them. Then I put my neutralizing conditioner on section one, and start relaxing section number two. I hope I didn't confuse anyone, I'm not too good at explaining sometimes. I don't use a shower cap or anything. I've been doing this for 3 years now and it works coz I'm really slow and this way I can smooth one section and not worry that I'm taking too much time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 19, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Here's what I do, and it WORKS. If you are rinsing your hair out in the sink with the shower head, which is what I do, then you relax and rinse out the front first. The way you prepare for this is that when you're putting the relaxer on to start, when you divide your hair into the 3 sections, put the relaxer on the outside of ALL the sections. This way when you rinse out section number one, the OUTSIDE of undone sections number two and three will get wet, but that won't matter coz they have relaxer on them. Then I put my neutralizing conditioner on section one, and start relaxing section number two. I hope I didn't confuse anyone, I'm not too good at explaining sometimes. I don't use a shower cap or anything. I've been doing this for 3 years now and it works coz I'm really slow and this way I can smooth one section and not worry that I'm taking too much time.


:scratchch I might need a diagram...LOL Let me ponder on this for a while and see if I can describe this back to you in the morning...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> :scratchch I might need a diagram...LOL Let me ponder on this for a while and see if I can describe this back to you in the morning...


 
Right. I was like...  



shunemite said:


> Here's what I do, and it WORKS. If you are rinsing your hair out in the sink with the shower head, which is what I do, then you relax and rinse out the front first. The way you prepare for this is that when you're putting the relaxer on to start, when you divide your hair into the 3 sections, put the relaxer on the outside of ALL the sections. This way when you rinse out section number one, the OUTSIDE of undone sections number two and three will get wet, but that won't matter coz they have relaxer on them. *Then I put my neutralizing conditioner on section one, and start relaxing section number two. *I hope I didn't confuse anyone, I'm not too good at explaining sometimes. I don't use a shower cap or anything. I've been doing this for 3 years now and it works coz I'm really slow and this way I can smooth one section and not worry that I'm taking too much time.



So does the bolded mean you don't do the regular protein, neutralizing shampoo, etc process for the front sections of two and three when you wash section one??


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

I have to tell ya'll about my adventures today and yesterday. 

Okay, so I told ya'll that I was gonna check out this stylist that says she uses Mizani BB. She works in a Regis Salon. Okay, so I go there but I couldn't remember the girl's name that I talked to. So, I hear one of the stylists say her name, and I just take note of where she is. I wondered if I should say something and tell her who I was, but I decided to just chill and check things out. Well, I asked a "fake" question just to start talking to her. They had CHI Keratin Mist for 30%. So I asked her if it is more of a protein conditioner. She looked like... Then she was like, "oh um, yeah it's a protein." As in, I don't know what you're talking about, I'm just gonna agree. Then she tried to cover it up with something like, I'm trippin, or something like that. STRIKE ONE!!! Then I took a good look at her hair.....wow. She had a ponytail with different colors in it.........and it looked like she had gelled (sp?) her hair up with brown gel. Not that there's anything wrong with either of those. I just don't want a person that does that to THEIR HAIR, putting their hands in MY HAIR!!! So, I looked for Kenra Clarifying shampoo, which they didn't have, and I got the heck out of dodge. 

Today. I get all excited and hyped up to go get all of my supplies for my first self texlax. I live in a predominantly white area. I didn't remember the Sally's here having the SE SB Lye, but I called to find out just in case. Of course they didn't, and they referred me to another location (in da hood.) Well, there is another one before I get to that one, so I called to check with them first, before I drove further out. Nope, they didn't have it either, and they referred me to the other location too. Now mind you, I'm so excited and hyped up that I go on this excursion at like 8:00 at night, instead of tomorrow (in which I have the entire day off ). So, I chalk it up and pass up TWO Sally's to go to the one in the hood to get my supplies. Low and behold, I pull up.......AND IT'S CLOSED!!! They close at 7:00 and the other two close at 9:00. MAN............I was mad as heck. I was telling my friend about that, and she said that all the Sally's in the hood close at 7:00. What the HECK is DAT about?!?!?

So, needless to say, I still have to wait until tomorrow anyway!! 

On the way home, I did stop at Vitamin Shoppe though, and I saw some products that I need to search and check out reviews for.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> On the way home, I did stop at Vitamin Shoppe though, and I saw some products that I need to search and check out reviews for.


 
ATLJJ, it looks like the products that I was eyeing are/were staples of yours. I just found a thread on MillCreek Keratin shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 20, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Right. I was like...
> 
> 
> 
> So does the bolded mean you don't do the regular protein, neutralizing shampoo, etc process for the front sections of two and three when you wash section one??



I knew I was gonna be confusing! lol! 

Yes, I don't do ANYTHING at all on sections two and three while I'm washing section one. Sections two and three are completely dry. No relaxer on them, no nothing.

Here's my attempt at clarifying  See the da Vinci drawing I've attached!!!


----------



## shunemite (Oct 20, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> :scratchch I might need a diagram...LOL Let me ponder on this for a while and see if I can describe this back to you in the morning...



I got you a diagram, it's in the post above this one. I'm da Vinci


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

shunemite said:


> I knew I was gonna be confusing! lol!
> 
> Yes, I don't do ANYTHING at all on sections two and three while I'm washing section one. Sections two and three are completely dry. No relaxer on them, no nothing.
> 
> Here's my attempt at clarifying  See the da Vinci drawing I've attached!!!


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh........I get it!!!!  I was thinking you meant the edges of sections two and three. Okay, that makes sense. So you go ahead and put the relaxer there cuz those sections are definitely gonna get wet? Do those sections ever get straighter than you want them to, since they're being processed longer?


----------



## shunemite (Oct 20, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh........I get it!!!!  I was thinking you meant the edges of sections two and three. Okay, that makes sense. So you go ahead and put the relaxer there cuz those sections are definitely gonna get wet? Do those sections ever get straighter than you want them to, since they're being processed longer?



Good question. I always put extra extra grease in those areas, and no, they don't get straighter coz they got inadvertently wet. I'm glad the drawing made sense! This method has helped me save sooooo much money coz I can't afford the $75 at the beauty shop.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 20, 2009)

shunemite said:


> I knew I was gonna be confusing! lol!
> 
> Yes, I don't do ANYTHING at all on sections two and three while I'm washing section one. Sections two and three are completely dry. No relaxer on them, no nothing.
> 
> Here's my attempt at clarifying  See the da Vinci drawing I've attached!!!


 


shunemite said:


> I got you a diagram, it's in the post above this one. I'm da Vinci


 for posting the diagram! 

That's an awesome method! MsT has to try it out and let us know how it works for her.  

I need to learn this!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> for posting the diagram!
> 
> That's an awesome method! MsT has to try it out and let us know how it works for her.
> 
> I need to learn this!


 
Yeah, I'm definitely gonna try it. 

Is there a specific reason why the front is in two sections and the back is in one section?? I think you said this was LondonDiva's method, but I'm just curious. Since the back is harder for most, it seems like that's the section that would need to be split up.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely gonna try it.
> 
> Is there a specific reason why the front is in two sections and the back is in one section?? I think you said this was LondonDiva's method, but I'm just curious. Since the back is harder for most, it seems like that's the section that would need to be split up.


For my head which is unusual, the back is actually finer (and I hate that). And I have a really small head. So if you have coarser hair in the back, certainly split the back into two which makes it four sections.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, I THINK I have a plan on how to self texlax and make it faster AND protect the already relaxed hair.............................DRUM ROLL PLEASE..............................FOIL!!!!!

Just like they do it when getting color. I'm going to section my hair in 4 sections. Then, one section at a time, make my part, put the foil on a little bit above the demarcation like (I'm sure the foil will move down some), then make my next part. I'll do that for the entire section, then move to the next section. That way, all I'm doing is lifting up my hair, apply the relaxer, drop the next section down, apply the relaxer, and so forth.

What do you think?? You think that will work??


----------



## shunemite (Oct 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, I THINK I have a plan on how to self texlax and make it faster AND protect the already relaxed hair.............................DRUM ROLL PLEASE..............................FOIL!!!!!
> 
> Just like they do it when getting color. I'm going to section my hair in 4 sections. Then, one section at a time, make my part, put the *foil* on a little bit above the demarcation like (I'm sure the foil will move down some), then make my next part. I'll do that for the entire section, then move to the next section. That way, all I'm doing is lifting up my hair, apply the relaxer, drop the next section down, apply the relaxer, and so forth.
> 
> What do you think?? You think that will work??


Wait.......... foil is metal. Relaxer chemical can't touch metal. Unless it won't touch it?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Wait.......... foil is metal. Relaxer chemical can't touch metal. Unless it won't touch it?


 
DAMMIT!!!!!! There goes my GREAT idea!!!! 

Glad I asked ya'll first. I had no idea. What's the deal with relaxers and metal??

Maybe I could do saran wrap instead. Do you think saran wrap would stay on?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, I THINK I have a plan on how to self texlax and make it faster AND protect the already relaxed hair.............................DRUM ROLL PLEASE..............................FOIL!!!!!
> 
> Just like they do it when getting color. I'm going to section my hair in 4 sections. Then, one section at a time, make my part, put the foil on a little bit above the demarcation like (I'm sure the foil will move down some), then make my next part. I'll do that for the entire section, then move to the next section. That way, all I'm doing is lifting up my hair, apply the relaxer, drop the next section down, apply the relaxer, and so forth.
> 
> What do you think?? You think that will work??


 That would be a fabulous idea plus you can put the protection stuff on the previously relaxed hair as extra insurance. But that whole metal and relaxer deal messed this one up!!

I could have managed the foil method!!! 

ETA: I have my doubts about the saran wrap staying in place....Aww fudge sickles!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That would be a fabulous idea plus you can put the protection stuff on the previously relaxed hair as extra insurance. But that whole metal and relaxer deal messed this one up!!
> 
> I could have managed the foil method!!!
> 
> ETA: I have my doubts about the saran wrap staying in place....Aww fudge sickles!!


 
RIGHT!!!! Darn metal!!! Girl, I'm still over here thinking. I thought about a shower cap with a elastic band holding it on, instead of the foil. Or maybe the elastic band could hold the saran wrap. I may just be better off doing the sprockets. 



And WHERE IS everybody??? This thread has 50-11 pages and the same people have been posting!!! Er'body must be tired of ME!!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^ You crazy, lol!

And, I am very sad to hear the foil thing wouldn't work.  I, for one, thought it was an _excellent_ idea.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> DAMMIT!!!!!! There goes my GREAT idea!!!!
> 
> Glad I asked ya'll first. I had no idea. What's the deal with relaxers and metal??
> 
> Maybe I could do saran wrap instead. Do you think saran wrap would stay on?


Metal will react with the hydroxide and turn the relaxer into a liquid alloy of metals and fry your hair. I remember that from the no-lye relaxer instructions that say you have to stir it with plastic. I don't know! Those evil chemists! What I did a long long time ago once for my first try was I used about 1000 (PLASTIC!!!!) mini clips and pre-sectioned my whole head. Then I put the relaxer on both sides of each clipped section , and would take the clips out after as I went. I got the idea from a girl who used to use rubber bands, but rubber bands are a no-no. It helped me some, but not as much as doing vertical parts instead of horizontal. I think someone else put conditioner on the pre-relaxed part, but then again that might make your hair ends bend over


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Metal will react with the hydroxide and turn the relaxer into a liquid alloy of metals and fry your hair. I remember that from the no-lye relaxer instructions that say you have to stir it with plastic. I don't know! Those evil chemists! What I did a long long time ago once for my first try was I used about 1000 (PLASTIC!!!!) mini clips and pre-sectioned my whole head. Then I put the relaxer on both sides of each clipped section , and would take the clips out after as I went. I got the idea from a girl who used to use rubber bands, but rubber bands are a no-no. It helped me some, but not as much as doing vertical parts instead of horizontal. I think someone else put conditioner on the pre-relaxed part, but then again that might make your hair ends bend over


 
Yeah, it does seem like going vertical would be much faster than going horizontal. Either way, I want to already have my hair pre-sectioned, no matter how I part it.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay ladies. I just finished preparing my hair for my touch up tomorrow. I based my scalp, protected my relaxed ends, and pre-sectioned my hair. I will do my hair in two halves. I made smaller sections in each half by parting diagonally. I sprayed each little section with Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protectant. I was about to return it, but then I saw the ingredients (below) and thought I'd try it for this. I also thought it would be good at showing my demarcation line.

AQUA/EAU/WATER, HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM *HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN*, POLYQUATERNIUM-11, AMODIMETHICONE, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, TRIDECETH-12, *WHEAT AMINO ACIDS*, SOYETHYL MORPHOLINIUM ETHO-SULFATE, CINNAMIDOPROPYLTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, GLYCOPROTEINS, CYSTINE BIS-PG-PROPYL SILANETRIOL, MYRIST-ALKONIUM CHLORIDE, QUATERNIUM-14, MELANIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-10, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, PHENOXYETHANOL, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN, METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE

I then mixed a little bit of V05 Herbal Essence Strengthening Conditioner and CHI SI. I put that on each section. Then I put two fingers as close as I could to the demarcation line, then wrapped the access hair around my fingers (think of pin curling). I used a clip to secure the pin curl. I have maybe 12-14 of these little sections on each half. 

Tomorrow, after I get the boys to school, I will base my scalp again, mix my SE SB lye mild relaxer with Neutral Protein Filler, EVOO, and SE Cholesterol. Then my process will begin. I'm not really certain what to look for texture wise. I'm just gonna go with my gut. Once I rince, I'll use Aphogee 2 min, then SE neutralizing shampoo. Then I'll shampoo (haven't decided with what yet) and DC with AO HSR with heat for at least 30 minutes. I haven't decided what I'm gonna do with my hair after that. I wanna wear it down SOOOO bad.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. I just finished preparing my hair for my touch up tomorrow. I based my scalp, protected my relaxed ends, and pre-sectioned my hair. I will do my hair in two halves. I made smaller sections in each half by parting diagonally. I sprayed each little section with Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protectant. I was about to return it, but then I saw the ingredients (below) and thought I'd try it for this. I also thought it would be good at showing my demarcation line.
> 
> AQUA/EAU/WATER, HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM *HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN*, POLYQUATERNIUM-11, AMODIMETHICONE, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, TRIDECETH-12, *WHEAT AMINO ACIDS*, SOYETHYL MORPHOLINIUM ETHO-SULFATE, CINNAMIDOPROPYLTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, GLYCOPROTEINS, CYSTINE BIS-PG-PROPYL SILANETRIOL, MYRIST-ALKONIUM CHLORIDE, QUATERNIUM-14, MELANIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-10, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, PHENOXYETHANOL, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN, METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE
> 
> ...


Your plan sounds amazing especially the bolded, that will keep your hair from falling into the relaxer, that's a new problem for me since my hair is getting much longer.  What type of clips are you going to use. I have some metal short roller clips that would be perfect...but they are metal.   So I need to find something like that, a smaller clip that is non-metal. 

I would do something simular to the sprockets but I would clip the length of the hair down.  You and HoneyBee got it going on girlfriends!

 :superbanana:


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 23, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Your plan sounds amazing especially the bolded, that will keep your hair from falling into the relaxer, that's a new problem for me since my hair is getting much longer. What type of clips are you going to use. I have some metal short roller clips that would be perfect...but they are metal.  So I need to find something like that, a smaller clip that is non-metal.
> 
> I would do something simular to the sprockets but I would clip the length of the hair down. You and HoneyBee got it going on girlfriends!
> 
> :superbanana:


 
The clips that I'm using ARE metal. But, once I'm finished with each section, I won't put the clip back in. I think I'll just let it hand down then.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm going to the NYC meet-up tomorrow, so there will be pics.  I'm probably gonna do a braid-out.  Of course, it's supposed to be raining, so, we'll see how my hair holds up.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright ladies. I did my first self texlax yesterday. You see I've changed my siggy. I have also updated my Fotki with photos. Here was my process:

I texlaxed my hair in two halves. I started off with the intent of relaxing my entire head in one session. Well, after my 15 minute timer went off and I was still applying relaxer to the first part,  I had to go to Plan B. I used gloves, and I think that held me back some. So, I think the first half was processed for about 20-25 minutes.

The second half was easier for me. I pulled those gloves off. For the second half, I had applied all of the relaxer and began to go back and smooth before my 15 minute timer went off. My scalp started to burn in certain sections (I think where I scratched), so I'm glad that I was working so much faster on that part. I applied relaxer to all sections and went back to smooth each section. I had gone to the kitchen to get ready to rinse the relaxer off when my 15 minute alarm went off. So, I moved a lot faster on that one. I'm sure the burning helped. But I'm worried about the two sides having different amounts of process time. 

During the application, it was a little difficult to tell the texlaxed hair from the new growth sometimes. So, to be on the safe side, I didn't go further down with the relaxer if I wasn't SURE that it was new growth. As I blow dried my hair the next day, I realized I missed some new growth. So there are some sections that are new texlaxed, natural, and texlaxed. Oh well. I can NOT wait 6 months to texlax again. That was just way too much new growth for me to keep up with .


----------



## deusa80 (Oct 25, 2009)

^^I like your texture and thickness! I just bought some protein filler today, I think I'm going to use that as well the next time I texlax, along with more vaseline.
I'm also worried about not being able to tell the difference between the old texlaxed hair and the new growth...and I can't tell how much ng I've had since I texlaxed...

I think it's gonna take a while before I get this texlaxed hair thing down... so I hope we keep this thread active


----------



## shunemite (Oct 25, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I will base my scalp again, *mix my SE SB lye mild relaxer with Neutral Protein Filler,* EVOO, and SE Cholesterol. Then my process will begin. I'm not really certain what to look for texture wise. I'm just gonna go with my gut. Once I rince, I'll use Aphogee 2 min, then SE neutralizing shampoo. Then I'll shampoo (haven't decided with what yet) and DC with AO HSR with heat for at least 30 minutes. I haven't decided what I'm gonna do with my hair after that. I wanna wear it down SOOOO bad. [/FONT][/FONT]



Good job! Lol at the amount of new growth. That happened to me once after stretching my relaxer with braids, I was like eek! How much protein filler did you add to your relaxer? Did you just dump the whole 2 oz bottle in there?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 25, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Good job! Lol at the amount of new growth. That happened to me once after stretching my relaxer with braids, I was like eek! How much protein filler did you add to your relaxer? Did you just dump the whole 2 oz bottle in there?


 
I just did a capful. And I decided not to add conditioner after reading a thread where some ladies said their relaxer basically did nothing after adding oil and conditioner. 

Where's where I have a question though. Since I processed one side for 25-30 minutes and the other side for 15 mintues, one side is definitely straighter than the other side. But it's funny because I have a section on the side that was processed less that came out straighter than any other section. I would have like for certain sections of my hair to get a little straighter. Well, I probaby need to wash my hair a couple more times to evaluate that better. But, if after I evaluate my texture, I wish to get a little straighter should I go up from mild to regular or should I process longer? Which is less damaging?

I think that I really just want my edges a little straighter. I didn't have relaxer on those sections very long for obvious reasons. But, I may just be able to lay them down with gel or pomade though.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 25, 2009)

^^^I was thinking about that too.  I have about 3 months/3" (in some places) of texlaxed hair, and already, they're two different textures.  I guess, once I cut off the relaxed ends and start wearing it curly, I'll be able to see what I'm working with.  If I don't like it, I'll do a corrective.

my .02


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Oct 25, 2009)

Softresses said:


> How I apply a relaxer By Me Softresses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! This is a great idea. I usually have to do my texlax in 2 parts. Meaning I apply and wash out the front and then go to the back. This will be much faster.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 27, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I just did a capful. And I decided not to add conditioner after reading a thread where some ladies said their relaxer basically did nothing after adding oil and conditioner.
> 
> Where's where I have a question though. Since I processed one side for 25-30 minutes and the other side for 15 mintues, one side is definitely straighter than the other side. But it's funny because I have a section on the side that was processed less that came out straighter than any other section. I would have like for certain sections of my hair to get a little straighter. Well, I probaby need to wash my hair a couple more times to evaluate that better. But, if after I evaluate my texture, I wish to get a little straighter should I go up from mild to regular or should I process longer? Which is less damaging?
> 
> I think that I really just want my edges a little straighter. I didn't have relaxer on those sections very long for obvious reasons. But, I may just be able to lay them down with gel or pomade though.



I just read your question today, so many threads to keep track of  My personal experience was that when I switched to regular I was supposed to work way faster than I physically could and so I experienced breakage. I would just stick with the mild and leave it on a little longer.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 27, 2009)

shunemite said:


> I just read your question today, so many threads to keep track of  My personal experience was that when I switched to regular I was supposed to work way faster than I physically could and so I experienced breakage. I would just stick with the mild and leave it on a little longer.


 
Oh okay. I DEFINITELY can't work any faster. I'll just stick with the mild and maybe put it on SOME of my edges earlier......kitchen area for example!!! 

Yeah. I think we ought to start a new support thread. This ones getting WAY too long. And where IS everybody?? Are most ladies no longer subscribed to the thread anymore? Are most ladies just not on that often anymore. It really is like the same ladies posting all the time. I need sum SUPPORT up in dis SUPPORT THREAD dangit!!!!!


----------



## Kellum (Oct 28, 2009)

Ms. Twana your texlax came out great!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 28, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Ms. Twana your texlax came out great!!!


 
Thanks hun. I am so ready to get my hands in it and wash it again.


----------



## mstk (Oct 31, 2009)

I did my first self-texlax at home yesterday night, and thanks to all of your tips it went well. Here's how I did it:

1. I coated the previously relaxed hair with oil (it was this oil mix my sister gave me that I hated, but it works for this purpose).

2. I parted my hair into 12 sections - first I parted into four quadrants, then I separated the hairline from each quadrant into its' own section, then parted what was left of each quadrant into two. Each of the 12 sections got its' own clip.

3. I based my edges and the lines between each section with vaseline.

4. I mixed 2 plastic spoons of olive oil and one of sweet almond oil into a tinting bowl and filled the rest with relaxer (Mizani Butter Blends for fine/colour treated).

5. I applied relaxer to my hair (in the order back R> front R> back L>front L, then nape and front edges).

6. After rinsing thoroughly, I applied Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor, and left it on for 5 minutes.
7. I then rinsed again, and shampooed 3 times with the Mizani neutralizing shampoo.

8. I applied a conditioning treatment to my hair, and covered with a cap while I cleaned up, then sat under my dryer for 30 minutes.

9. I rinsed for the last time, added some leave-ins (I like Aphogee green tea moisturizer and Carol's Daughter healthy hair butter), sealed with coconut oil, braided my hair and went to bed.

Next time, I'll have to work faster. I set two timers when I started - the first for 5 minutes (when I wanted to have finished applying the relaxer), and the second for 20 minutes (to begin rinse out). It actually took me about 9 minutes to finish applying relaxer, which means the edges processed for 11 minutes, and the first section for almost 20. I need to have a more even processing time.

Also, I ended up having to throw out some relaxer since I mixed so much of it (someone had talked about globbing it on to the new growth, so I figured better too much than too little). 

Here's what it looks like this morning.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been watching and reading your replies lately. Recently, I changed back from natural to texlax. It was becoming too much for the moment. I may try to go natural again in the future, but right now, I'm enjoying the simplicity of being texlaxed. Keep the tips coming! If anyone starts a new thread, please post the link here so we can find it easily.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2009)

mstk said:


> I did my first self-texlax at home yesterday night, and thanks to all of your tips it went well. Here's how I did it:
> 
> 1. I coated the previously relaxed hair with oil (it was this oil mix my sister gave me that I hated, but it works for this purpose).
> 
> ...


 
The curly texture looks very pretty.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Ms. Twana your texlax came out great!!!


 
I agree, it really does look fantastic.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 31, 2009)

mstk said:


>


 
It looks great!!! 



Aggie said:


> I agree, it really does look fantastic.


 
Thanks. I washed it Thursday night and the part that I texlaxed doesn't curl at all.  I love the curls of my previously texlaxed hair. And it didn't look like that at first. Has anyone else experienced this? Does your hair start off straighter after a relaxer then get curlier as it's been washed more?


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep Ms. Twana my hair does curl up more after a couple of days, or it did before I started using a pre-neutralizing protein step. Have you tried a protein treatment?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 1, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Yep Ms. Twana my hair does curl up more after a couple of days, or it did before I started using a pre-neutralizing protein step. Have you tried a protein treatment?


 
I did the 2 min Aphogee protein before neutralizing. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## mstk (Nov 1, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> It looks great!!!



Thank you.


----------



## shunemite (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks good Ms Twana!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 1, 2009)

Mine does curl up after some veda treatments a few weeks in.


----------



## iwantthathairtoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies! Sorry if I'm asking a questions(s) already asked, I've been browsing a number of different threads tonight - but...

1) are you all doing your texlaxes / texturizers at a salon or yourself and

2) are you / can you add oils to your product? I know adding oils slows down the process and I am considering texturizering my natural hair and adding oil to it just to slow it down/ have a stylist slow down the process.

3) what is / are some of the best lines to texlax/ texturizer our hair with? Alter Ego Linange / Affirm / Mizani / ORS/ S-Curl.....?

I'm all natural 4a/b and do not what fully straight hair on a daily basis but do want to be able to blow out my hair straight from time to time / have someone else blow it out and/ have it roller-set and blown out. From reading the posts, I am thinking that a texturizer may be good for me vs. a mild relaxer with oil or a texlax (relaxer with oil...right?)

Thank You


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 2, 2009)

iwantthathairtoo said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry if I'm asking a questions(s) already asked, I've been browsing a number of different threads tonight - but...
> 
> 1) are you all doing your texlaxes / texturizers at a salon or yourself and
> 
> ...


 
Response are above.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2009)

iwantthathairtoo said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry if I'm asking a questions(s) already asked, I've been browsing a number of different threads tonight - but...
> 
> 1) are you all doing your texlaxes / texturizers at a salon or yourself and
> 
> ...



1) We did it at home.
2) The post where I break down my method: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9074850&postcount=307
3) I used Vitale no-lye sensitive scalp.  Nothing special about it except, I'm transitioning from relaxed, and it's the one I always used.


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 2, 2009)

iwantthathairtoo said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry if I'm asking a questions(s) already asked, I've been browsing a number of different threads tonight - but...
> 
> 1) are you all doing your texlaxes / texturizers at a salon or yourself and
> 
> ...


 
My answers are above.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 2, 2009)

Subscribing.  Texlaxer here.


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 2, 2009)

1) are you all doing your texlaxes / texturizers at a salon or yourself and
I texlax at home.

2) are you / can you add oils to your product? I know adding oils slows down the process and I am considering texturizering my natural hair and adding oil to it just to slow it down/ have a stylist slow down the process.
I don't add oil...I simply decrease (by half) the amount of time the product is on my hair.  

3) what is / are some of the best lines to texlax/ texturizer our hair with? Alter Ego Linange / Affirm / Mizani / ORS/ S-Curl.....?
I use Revlon Realistic Lye in Regular strength.

I'm all natural 4a/b and do not what fully straight hair on a daily basis but do want to be able to blow out my hair straight from time to time / have someone else blow it out and/ have it roller-set and blown out. From reading the posts, I am thinking that a texturizer may be good for me vs. a mild relaxer with oil or a texlax (relaxer with oil...right?)
Texturizer or relaxer....since you are also considering adding oil to the relaxer, I really don't think it makes much difference.  I definately recommend doing a strand test so that you can determine what product/technique gives your desired results.


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I did the 2 min Aphogee protein before neutralizing. Is that what you're talking about?


 
Yep. When I started doing that step my curls would bounce back right away. If it didn't work like that for you than you might want to try doing protein treatments until you get your curls back.


----------



## iwantthathairtoo (Nov 3, 2009)

Ladies, thank you all for answering my questions!!

So..to make sure I got it: If I texturize = then just cut my time down by half.
Can you base before you texturize? Or add oil/conditioner...or no, dont do that?

If I texlax - then buy a relaxer product and add oil and/or conditioner to it to slow down the process.

Also, basing the hair--is that recommended with using a relaxer too, though I would still be using additional products to slow processing time.....or is doing both not needed?

Also, I keep reading to apply product to new growth only..(though I will probably go to a salon for my first foray into chemicals after 4yrs)...that said though, since I have fully natural hair, I would be applying product to all of my hair and just the NG last once I/If I start doing my hair myself, correct?

Lastly, for some reason I am "stuck" or have Linange Relaxer or Texturizer in my head to use. I have searched this site and others and don't believe I have come across a negative or bad review on this line. Amazon, here, they are all pretty positive.

~iwantthathairtoo~


----------



## rissybaby (Dec 28, 2009)

bumping cuz im considering texlaxing !!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

I am texlaxed and I am loving it!! Even though I want to just slide into natural, but for now I am gonna stay this way!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 3, 2010)

bumping...this is such a great thread!


----------



## JMH1908 (Feb 3, 2010)

I use vaseline to base around the front of my forehead, edges, ears and back of my neck at the nape, not the hair, just my skin. Some base the scalp as well depending on the sensitivity you have with the relaxer you use.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 14, 2010)

*I am texlaxing today after 25 weeks! Whew!

I am using Honey Bee's method with the sprokets. I based my scalp with Proclaim Coconut Oil Hair and Scalp Conditioner (Ingredients are: Petrolatum, Coconut Oil, Fragrance) and applied Porosity Control to the pre-texlaxed portion. I mixed EVOO into my Silk Elements Mild Relaxer.

I'm getting ready to get started now. After I rinse out the relaxer, I will do a protein treatment with a mixture of LeKair Cholesterol Plus, AO GPB and MT, neutralize with Silk Elements Neutralizing shampoo, then DC with Silk Elements Cholesterol and Aussie 3 minute. Here I go!*


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 15, 2010)

*My hair is now airdrying in a rollerset. This is my second texlaxing session. My first was in September of last year and it was really a texlax by accident because the relaxer I used wasn't as strong as usual and my hair ended up being underprocessed, and only straightened a little bit. This time my texlax was on purpose and the results were SO MUCH BETTER! I am loving the texture right now!

Since I was already using SE Mild relaxer and mixed EVOO into it, applied Porosity Control to my hair (I added a little to the new growth as well), neutralizer on the ends, and based my whole scalp, I knew it would be ok if I went over my intended time of 10-15 minutes. I applied the relaxer with my gloved fingers in the crown area first and worked my way outward from there. I smoothed a little bit, maybe 2 minutes or so. The whole process took about 20 minutes. 

I rinsed out and saw that my hair had a wavy texture to it. After the protein treatment, neutralizing, DC, rollerset, and now being 80% dry, the wavy pattern is still there. I'm going to sleep in my rollerset and see how things turn out in the morning. *


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *I am texlaxing today after 25 weeks! Whew!*
> 
> *I am using Honey Bee's method with the sprokets. I based my scalp with Proclaim Coconut Oil Hair and Scalp Conditioner (Ingredients are: Petrolatum, Coconut Oil, Fragrance) and applied Porosity Control to the pre-texlaxed portion. I mixed EVOO into my Silk Elements Mild Relaxer.*
> 
> *I'm getting ready to get started now. After I rinse out the relaxer, I will do a protein treatment with a mixture of LeKair Cholesterol Plus, AO GPB and MT, neutralize with Silk Elements Neutralizing shampoo, then DC with Silk Elements Cholesterol and Aussie 3 minute. Here I go!*


 


Jade Feria said:


> *My hair is now airdrying in a rollerset. This is my second texlaxing session. My first was in September of last year and it was really a texlax by accident because the relaxer I used wasn't as strong as usual and my hair ended up being underprocessed, and only straightened a little bit. This time my texlax was on purpose and the results were SO MUCH BETTER! I am loving the texture right now!*
> 
> *Since I was already using SE Mild relaxer and mixed EVOO into it, applied Porosity Control to my hair (I added a little to the new growth as well), neutralizer on the ends, and based my whole scalp, I knew it would be ok if I went over my intended time of 10-15 minutes. I applied the relaxer with my gloved fingers in the crown area first and worked my way outward from there. I smoothed a little bit, maybe 2 minutes or so. The whole process took about 20 minutes. *
> 
> *I rinsed out and saw that my hair had a wavy texture to it. After the protein treatment, neutralizing, DC, rollerset, and now being 80% dry, the wavy pattern is still there. I'm going to sleep in my rollerset and see how things turn out in the morning. *


 
Congrats Jade Feria. It seems like you found your texlax routine and I trust it turns out well tomorrow when you undo your rollerset too. Keep us updated.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

Bumping. 

Jade, how did your rollerset come out? I just did a texlax t/u last night and I'll be rollersetting this weekend.


----------



## Muse (Apr 28, 2010)

I just texlaxed a week ago with the New Options Alkaline Mineral Softener. Well it's not a traditional relaxer but it gives texlax results. http://www.crockettcompany.com/faq.html

I REALLY like it so far. My hair feels thicker and stronger. I was relaxed bone straight for years then I came to the boards and transitioned to natural for about 1.5 years (I am 4b). Then I decided to BKT which was a big mistake because all of the heat involved. I suffered major breakage from that. I cannot handle the tangles, matting, and knots from my completely natural hair but going bone straight weakens my hair. I wanted to try texlaxing to get the manageable hair like I did from BKT but without the heat. Seeing 4b's like Prospurr4 and Happily Me inspired me to take the plunge and so far I am VERY happy that I did.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 28, 2010)

Sometimes  I miss my texlax hair, it was growing so well, I thought about doing it again but only 2x's a year, but Idk, this hair thing use to be so easy!!


----------



## Muse (Apr 28, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Sometimes  I miss my texlax hair, it was growing so well, I thought about doing it again but only 2x's a year, but Idk, this hair thing use to be so easy!!



Why did you stop if it was working for you?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2010)

Muse said:


> I just texlaxed a week ago with the New Options Alkaline Mineral Softener. Well it's not a traditional relaxer but it gives texlax results. http://www.crockettcompany.com/faq.html
> 
> I REALLY like it so far. My hair feels thicker and stronger. I was relaxed bone straight for years then I came to the boards and transitioned to natural for about 1.5 years (I am 4b). Then I decided to BKT which was a big mistake because all of the heat involved. I suffered major breakage from that. I cannot handle the tangles, matting, and knots from my completely natural hair but going bone straight weakens my hair. I wanted to try texlaxing to get the manageable hair like I did from BKT but without the heat. Seeing 4b's like Prospurr4 and Happily Me inspired me to take the plunge and so far I am VERY happy that I did.


 

Can you show us pics Muse? I am very curious about this product. The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that it's a no-lye relaxer and there was no option for lye. My hair does not like the no-lye relaxers at all.


----------



## Muse (Apr 29, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Can you show us pics Muse? I am very curious about this product. The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that it's a no-lye relaxer and there was no option for lye. My hair does not like the no-lye relaxers at all.



Hi Aggie,

This softener is made with no hydroxide, it just uses the sodium to soften the bonds not break them. It doesn't have lye but it is not the traditional no lye that contains calcium hydroxide. The hair's integrity is suppose to be maintained from root to tip. The owner told me there is no line of demarcation. It's kinda in a class of its own. 

I will throw some pics  up that next time I do a touch up. I want to get some good comparison shots.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 8, 2010)

Hello ladies. Just thought I'd post some texture shots. 












And here you can see my different textures. The top inch or so is really straight. Then the next 2 inches or so is less straight. Then below that, it gets straight again. I think that's why the front of my hair broke off. It broke off at the demarcation line. 






My hair is less straight in the area all around my head. The bottom part was done by a stylist. It was my first texlax after being natural. The frizzy part in the middle was done by me with SE Mild with oil added. And the most recent part was done by me with SE Regular with oil added.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 8, 2010)

Muse said:


> Why did you stop if it was working for you?


 
Well, I was trying to stay completly natural, but being texlaxed was more easier for me, So I am thinking of going back, I used ORS No Lye, and was a stretcher, and my hair stayed moist and curly without having to use so much product, But I should have kept going since it was working for me. I would be shoulder length by now Lol!!


----------



## Buttercreme (May 8, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Hello ladies. Just thought I'd post some texture shots.
> 
> 
> And here you can see my different textures. The top inch or so is really straight. Then the next 2 inches or so is less straight. Then below that, it gets straight again. I think that's why the front of my hair broke off. It broke off at the demarcation line.


 
I experienced the same problem except in my nape area.  I'm also texlaxed, but my nape is the coarsest part on my head.  

My nape area was nearly crumbling in my hands, I'm guessing due to the new growth area being extremely tough and the texlaxed area slightly looser.

Yesterday I decided to re-texlax only the nape area. I left it in a few min. longer and combed it a little.  Today, it's not breaking when I touch or comb it.


----------



## mstk (May 8, 2010)

Ms. Twana, your hair is beautiful. I'd like my hair to look like that in 2-3 years (I just started texlaxing in last fall). I'm going to look through your comments to see what your process is.


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

I've been trying to decide whether to texlax or do a corrective relax of the texlaxing I did for the first time in March. Since I've been SO used to bone straight, I regretted the texlax because if felt like I didn't perm right. Well, I've been dying for a touch up and the moment of truth came and went. I decided to texlax again and opt for healthier hair with a thicker look.  It definitely looks underprocessed but, I suppose that's the point. lol. My ng doesn't feel as course so I'm gonna call this a success. I'm just glad to have the ng under control...for now.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 8, 2010)

mstk said:


> Ms. Twana, your hair is beautiful. I'd like my hair to look like that in 2-3 years (I just started texlaxing in last fall). I'm going to look through your comments to see what your process is.



Thank you. Girl, it will. And don't pay too much attention to my process cuz most of the time I just wing it. 



NJoy said:


> I've been trying to decide whether to texlax or do a corrective relax of the texlaxing I did for the first time in March. Since I've been SO used to bone straight, I regretted the texlax because if felt like I didn't perm right. Well, I've been dying for a touch up and the moment of truth came and went. I decided to texlax again and opt for healthier hair with a thicker look. It definitely looks underprocessed but, I suppose that's the point. lol. My ng doesn't feel as course so I'm gonna call this a success. I'm just glad to have the ng under control...for now.


 
Good for you.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 8, 2010)

i wanna texlax but im so scared someones gonna F it up and get it too straight! and im afraid im gonna miss my coileys :-( did any of you have this problem??


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (May 8, 2010)

^^why dont you try doing it yourself. Do a test trand for 3-5 minutes, im sure your curl will still be intact.


----------



## taz007 (May 9, 2010)

Ms Twana,

I LOVE your texture  

I am hoping that my hair looks just like that as I transition to texlaxed


----------



## havilland (May 9, 2010)

i am texlaxed....so glad this thread exists.  i never find any info for us texlaxers....

i needed this today.


----------



## taz007 (May 10, 2010)

Ms Twana,

What relaxer do you use and how long do you leave it in?  Do you add oils to your relaxer?

TIA


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 10, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ms Twana,
> 
> I LOVE your texture
> 
> I am hoping that my hair looks just like that as I transition to texlaxed


 


taz007 said:


> Ms Twana,
> 
> What relaxer do you use and how long do you leave it in? Do you add oils to your relaxer?
> 
> TIA


 
Thank you. I use Silk Elements and I add a capful of Extra Virgin Olive Oil. I started off using mild with oil added, and my hair wasn't getting straight enough. So now I use regular with oil added. I think I will still use mild though on my edges because my hair there is really fine, and it gets too straight with regular.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 10, 2010)

L.Brown1114 said:


> i wanna texlax but im so scared someones gonna F it up and get it too straight! and im afraid im gonna miss my coileys :-( did any of you have this problem??


 
I still had my curls when I did my texlax, since I was natural I just done it and combed thru gently for about 7 Minutes, my hair looked straight when I rinsed, but once it was done, my curls was back, and I touched up like every 3-4 months, that way I would have enough newgrowth to help from overlapping.

I have been thinking of going back, but I wanna use Mizani Butter Blend and see how that is!


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (May 10, 2010)

Got my 18 week touch up/texlax last week.  I think my stylist did too good of a job blowing it out and flat ironing it, it's VERY straight and I retained most of my growth, but I'm sure it will have some texture when I wash it this weekend.


----------



## FreeNewMe (May 19, 2010)

Hi ladies!!

I'm hoping you can help!!  I'm texlaxed 4a/4b every 16 weeks about 12 - 15 min.  I initially started about 40 - 50% straight and now I'm maybe 70 - 80% straight(my best guess..I have quite a few textures running through).  I'd say over the past year I've had pretty consistent breakage(anywhere from .25 in up to 2 in).  While I have been able to reach APL starting from a neck length bob about 2.5 years ago..this breakage is REALLLYYY messing with me.

I haven't changed up much from my routine in the past year or so.  I DC once per week I use protein for a few minutes maybe once every 3 - 5 weeks.  

I put up a post and someone suggested increasing my protein but typically when I stretch a strand of hair it breaks easily so I'm always afraid to go there.  Do you think that may be my problem?  I guess in talking it out if I've gradually gone straighter, I may need more.
Any advice/thoughts???


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 4, 2010)

Bumping for updates!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

I am taking a break from the chemicals for a while and I am not sure when or if I will be relaxing/texlaxing it again. If I do, I'll report back then but I will also keep my subscription to this thread to help out the newbies with their questions when I can.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

FreeNewMe said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm hoping you can help!! I'm texlaxed 4a/4b every 16 weeks about 12 - 15 min. I initially started about 40 - 50% straight and now I'm maybe 70 - 80% straight(my best guess..I have quite a few textures running through). I'd say over the past year I've had pretty consistent breakage(anywhere from .25 in up to 2 in). While I have been able to reach APL starting from a neck length bob about 2.5 years ago..this breakage is REALLLYYY messing with me.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry I missed this post but it seems to me that you may have a porosity control problem as well as product build-up. May I suggest trying some clarifying shampoo, DC as normal and follow it up with some porosity control conditioner and a cool water rinse to close up the cuticles. 

You may have to use a mild reconstructor followed by deep conditioning once a week. The mild protein actually helps your hair ro hold on to the moisture you add to it. 

Try some baggying with natural moisturizers like Alba Botanica leave-in conditioner that doubles as a daily moisturizer. It has no cones or parabens in it so it should work over time to bring some balance back to your hair. Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier should also be a little helpful in your baggying efforts. 

I DO NOT recommend keeping protein conditioners/leae-ins on your hair longer than necessary. I try not to go for longer than 15-25 minutes with a little heat from a hooded dryer. Now when I use a moisturizing deep conditioner, I give it more time on my hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 5, 2010)

Signature Beauty and I are like twins. Texlaxing worked great for me, but I thought natural hair would be easier. It's not for me.   I love the natural look, but light texlaxed hair is more healthier for me. No knots to ruin my progress. That is what hurts now. I get a little less shrinkage, but I can live with that. It's the knots that kill my progress. I am glad I BCD though because now I know what direction I will stay in. No more flip flopping.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 5, 2010)

Amen my twin!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 5, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Signature Beauty and I are like twins. Texlaxing worked great for me, but I thought natural hair would be easier. It's not for me.   I love the natural look, but light texlaxed hair is more healthier for me. No knots to ruin my progress. That is what hurts now. I get a little less shrinkage, but I can live with that. It's the knots that kill my progress. I am glad I BCD though because now I know what direction I will stay in. No more flip flopping.



I have been fully natural for the last 9 mos (with a 4 month transition) and have now decided to texlax. My natural hair looks great but I have to put in maximum effort on a daily basis to get it to look good. I haven't woke up in the morning looking presentable in 13 months. Enough is enough. As soon as I figure out how to do a proper strand test I will be texlaxing.

I am also glad I BC'd. Transitioning to natural was a great experience, and I think every black woman should get to know their natural hair texture. I think this will help us take better care of our hair in any state.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jun 6, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> I have been fully natural for the last 9 mos (with a 4 month transition) and have now decided to texlax. My natural hair looks great but I have to put in maximum effort on a daily basis to get it to look good. I haven't woke up in the morning looking presentable in 13 months. Enough is enough. As soon as I figure out how to do a proper strand test I will be texlaxing.
> 
> I am also glad I BC'd. Transitioning to natural was a great experience, and I think every black woman should get to know their natural hair texture. I think this will help us take better care of our hair in any state.



Im on the same boat too! I actually like my natural CURLS, but not my texture or thickness. It is too thick for me. I need something to thin-en(sp?) it out! I am getting single knots like crazy, and its killing me My hair also tangles 24/7.. it feels like i never comb my hair! 
I actually can not wear it in its natural curly state because it tangles and mats too much..Whats the point of being natural if i cannot enjoy my hair in its natural state?? 

And dont get me started on moisture, i have tried almost every moisturizer in the game and my hair is still dry! The only time my hair is not as dry is if it is straighten or stretched.

I may texlax my hair, i always know that i can transition back natural, i also always will love my natural hair but i do not wish to take care of it


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 6, 2010)

Do any ladies cover all their hair with porosity control to prevent over-processing?  Just doing some research. I am thinking of "possibly" Tex-lax when I reach my first hair goal and my edges have filled in...... :scratchch


----------



## havilland (Jun 6, 2010)

i don't use porosity control.  my stylist coats my hair with a moisturizer (i oil my ends the night before i go for touch up as well) and then she uses *DESIGN ESSENTIALS LOW LYE RELAXER.*

i have to say i love this relaxer for texlax purposes.  it allows you to process the hair minimally so you can retain texture and control how much curl you want to remain in the hair.  and you don't have to become a mixologist and add oils, etc to the relaxer to get it right.

it's vERY mild and i like that if there is too much curl left you can go back in a few weeks and correct without feeling like you are going to damage your hair.  (this only happened to me once the very first time i texlaxed....because i didn't know how much curl to leave in)


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm texturized and left alot of curl in my hair, I used MBB, I Loved my natural hair, but did not like that I couldn't keep it moisturized and shea butter did not work or any other product or concotion. So now that I have texturized, My hair is able to hold onto moisture and I can ride with my windows down without my hair being bone dry by the time I get to my destination, and I don't have to carry no spritz bottle either.

Plus it stretches it out a bit, I mean I still get shrinkage but my hair is soft and that is what I wanted to achieve, is softness!!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 6, 2010)

When I texlaxed, I covered my strands with olive oil to prevent the relaxer from processing the strands while rinsing it out. It worked. I don't know anything about porosity control, but covering the strands would be better than not covering them at all.



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Do any ladies cover all their hair with porosity control to prevent over-processing?  Just doing some research. I am thinking of "possibly" Tex-lax when I reach my first hair goal and my edges have filled in...... :scratchch


----------



## FreeNewMe (Jun 10, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Sorry I missed this post but it seems to me that you may have a porosity control problem as well as product build-up. May I suggest trying some clarifying shampoo, DC as normal and follow it up with some porosity control conditioner and a cool water rinse to close up the cuticles.
> 
> You may have to use a mild reconstructor followed by deep conditioning once a week. The mild protein actually helps your hair ro hold on to the moisture you add to it.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you SOO much!!!  I'm using the porosity control conditioner now.  What would you describe as a mild reconstructer?  I currently have affirms 5 min reconstructer, Nexxus Keraphix and Emergencee, Mane N Tail Conditioner and some other something in my Protein arsenal.


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 19, 2010)

I am not sure what to do. Its only been a little over a month but i have over an inch of new growth and some breakage at the demarcation line. I wore a headband yesterday and I want to blame that but I don't know for sure. I want to stretch if that is healthy for me but if not then I need touch up tips. Any advice is appreciated, if it helps I wear a wash and go.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> I am not sure what to do. Its only been a little over a month but i have over an inch of new growth and some breakage at the demarcation line. I wore a headband yesterday and I want to blame that but I don't know for sure. I want to stretch if that is healthy for me but if not then I need touch up tips. Any advice is appreciated, if it helps I wear a wash and go.


 
Are you gentle when you detangle? Do you focus on the demarcation line when you moisturize? If not, that may be the problem.


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 19, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Are you gentle when you detangle? Do you focus on the demarcation line when you moisturize? If not, that may be the problem.


Thanks! Yes my hair detangles super easily in the shower with conditioner and I just use a wide tooth comb. I think my roots are actually very moist. I use a lot of moisture and I have used AO GBP a few times to see if it would stop. It actually feels pretty good I have no idea why the breaks are happening. If it were my ends I'd understand.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> Thanks! Yes my hair detangles super easily in the shower with conditioner and I just use a wide tooth comb. I think my roots are actually very moist. I use a lot of moisture and I have used AO GBP a few times to see if it would stop. It actually feels pretty good I have no idea why the breaks are happening. If it were my ends I'd understand.


 
What section of your hair is breaking (front, back, etc)?


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 19, 2010)

My front edges and side and nape well everywhere there are a few strands that are only a inch or two long. Not many in comparison to the rest but enough to worry.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> My front edges and side and nape well everywhere there are a few strands that are only a inch or two long. Not many in comparison to the rest but enough to worry.


 
The whole front section of my hair broke off at the demarcation line. I think the culprit was brushing. I wear a bun just about everyday and I was brushing my hair back into that bun just about everyday. Do you brush your hair back into a headband or something?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay....so i KNOW somebody else in here is dealing with matting in the nape section of their hair!.....How do you prevent/deal with it?!?


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jul 20, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....so i KNOW somebody else in here is dealing with matting in the nape section of their hair!.....How do you prevent/deal with it?!?


 

Hey SmilingElephant,

I am having more tangles than matting, but know what you're going through. Now that I'm texlaxed ( with relaxed ends), I just can no longer comb my hair while dry once I'm past 4 weeks post touch-up. I lightly spray the nape ( or wherever) hair with my rosewater/glycerin/EVOO Mix and kind of " pick" down the hair with my wide tooth comb. Or, sometimes, I will drizzle coconut oil on my comb before using it to detangle.

Lately, I've been using 2 different conditioners on my hair for wash day. Like moisture on the texlaxed portion, and protein on the relaxed ends and that is helping.


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> The whole front section of my hair broke off at the demarcation line. I think the culprit was brushing. I wear a bun just about everyday and I was brushing my hair back into that bun just about everyday. Do you brush your hair back into a headband or something?



No I just use my hands to make a pony tail, I only own a wide tooth comb these days. Its weird because my NG feels very moisturized and so do my strands but they still feel so very different. I am going to do a honey mask and hope it helps. I feel like I should stretch but I did a poll that showed most people retouch between 1-2 inches so I might just send out a prayer and retouch sooner than planned.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> No I just use my hands to make a pony tail, I only own a wide tooth comb these days. Its weird because my NG feels very moisturized and so do my strands but they still feel so very different. I am going to do a honey mask and hope it helps. I feel like I should stretch but I did a poll that showed most people retouch between 1-2 inches so I might just send out a prayer and retouch sooner than planned.


 
Hmmm....How many textures do you have??


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay ladies. If you look at my siggy, I got a great deal of growth last year in the HYH challenge. Seven months later and I STILL have not gotten that growth. I think I have figured out what the problem may be, and I thought I'd run it past you ladies.

Last year, when I got the growth in the first two pics, I had just gone from natural to texlaxed that year. So my hair was basically all one texture. I have several textures now (I got a different texture with each touch up). I think that may be the culprit. I don't think the different textures are meshing well together. I have see through ends in the last pic in my siggy. I've never had those before. I've also started to wonder if my trimming scissors are dull because I have a lot of split ends.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana,

Your hair is pretty! You may be onto something about the dull scissors. You can do more harm than good if you're trimming with a dull pair. You may want to get some new ones. 

I'm not sure what's causing the thin ends since you went from natural to texlaxed. My bonelaxed ends look thin next to my thicker texlaxed hair and it's getting harder not to just cut them off. Whenever my ends seem stringy and growth is stalled, I dust with really sharp scissors and it seems to help. As for the different textures not meshing well, I would like help with that as well. 

I would love to hear from texlaxed ladies who transitioned from relaxed without doing a BC (especially those with longer lengths). What did you do with your ends?


----------



## prospurr4 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> I would love to hear from texlaxed ladies who transitioned from relaxed without doing a BC (especially those with longer lengths). What did you do with your ends?


 
I transitioned from relaxed-straight/overprocessed hair to texlaxed.  When I began, my hair was a little past NL, and I wore spiral sets (a lot) because they hid the two texures well and were low-manipulation, an added bonus.  I trimmed gradually until all the thinner were gone.  

I'm close to WL, and now that my ends are thicker, I am adamant about protecting them, especially during the touchup process.  Before applying the relaxer (I'm a DIYer), I coat my ends with a mixture of vaseline, castor oil and neutralizing shampoo...Yeah, probably overkill.


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Hmmm....How many textures do you have??



Just the 2, new growth and texlaxed. I did a steam treatment last night and that softened everything so maybe I can go another week. It still seems to be breaking though.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jul 21, 2010)

prospurr4 said:


> I transitioned from relaxed-straight/overprocessed hair to texlaxed. When I began, my hair was a little past NL, and I wore spiral sets (a lot) because they hid the two texures well and were low-manipulation, an added bonus. *I trimmed gradually until all the thinner were gone. *
> 
> Thank you. I think this is what I will do rather than do a BC of straighter relaxed ends. The ends are not split and have thickened up since I stretch for so long, but if I were to do a BC I would lose a lot of length. It doesn't look too crazy when wet either; I just love the look of the thicker texlaxed portion.
> 
> I'm close to WL, and now that my ends are thicker, I am adamant about protecting them, especially during the touchup process. Before applying the relaxer (I'm a DIYer), I coat my ends with a mixture of vaseline, castor oil and neutralizing shampoo...Yeah, probably overkill.


 
I use vaseline , PC, and sometimes a reconstructor on the ends during touch-up, so glad to know I'm not the only one.

BTW, I love your hair!


----------



## prospurr4 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> BTW, I love your hair!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> Ms_Twana,
> 
> Your hair is pretty! You may be onto something about the dull scissors. You can do more harm than good if you're trimming with a dull pair. You may want to get some new ones.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I think the see through ends are from the breakage, causing the top part to still be thick, but the ends to be thinner. I mean, it's not horrible, but it's enough to take notice. If the scissors are the problem, I can take care of that. But if the different textures are the problem, the only solution I see is to relax bone straight...which I DO NOT want to do!!  I don't know.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay, I thnk I may need to go straighter with my texlaxing, thus removing the oil.  I did a touch up on half my head on Wednesday (the first half got wet when I was washing the first half ). I'll probably do the other half on Tuesday. Anyway, I tried to leave the relaxer on my edges and kitchen area a little longer this time (trust me, I need it). I'm looking at my hair now, and you can't even TELL I did a touch up. My edges are frizzy. My kitchen was straight while the relaxer was on it, but at soon as I washed it, it went to frizzy (I guess that's better than nappy  ). I just don't know what to do. Do any of you have this problem?


----------



## anhdds2011 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey ladies

Glad I ran across this thread... I'm going through a bit of a hair crisis... Maybe not That bad, but I digress...

So I had been natural for almost three years in April, (mostly because of a horrible relaxer job done at the salon), and I have always loved my texture, but I REALLY love my hair straight, plus I run 4-5 times a week.

So in April I got a little bored, was roaming the aisles of my local BSS, and Bought a couple boxes of relaxer, and put them in. But I think I texlaxed on accident as I left the cream on for no longer than like 7 minutes. 

Here is the dilemma. I'm going back and forth about continuing with the texlax process/vs Bone straight, but I don't want to have to revert to styling my hair daily... 

Any thoughts, tips, prayers?

Thanks!


----------



## Missi (Aug 5, 2010)

anhdds2011 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Glad I ran across this thread... I'm going through a bit of a hair crisis... Maybe not That bad, but I digress...
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm....i'm texlaxed myself and I love it so much better....just because my natural texture and my texlax texture mesh well. 

What do you mean by styling daily? (co-washing?? flat ironing??)
I co-wash more now that I'm texlax because my new growth post relaxer I can sweat out when its hot....so doing the scarf method lays it flat.
*Flat ironing...i rarely did. Once you straighten your hair being texlaxed, you are good until your next wash unless its humid outside.


----------



## axon12 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies,
I've been natural for a year and I want to texturize with the Linage System soon. My problem is I just put a black permanent color in my hair. How long should I wait between the treatments. 
Thanks.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^^ Bumping for you!


----------



## axon12 (Oct 30, 2010)

bump, bump,bump


----------



## Traycee (Oct 30, 2010)

at least 2 weeks


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 30, 2010)

Have any of you had thoughts of transitioning when you stretch over 12 weeks?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Have any of you had thoughts of transitioning when you stretch over 12 weeks?


I did transition after a long stretch but now I am texlaxed again.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 



Aggie said:


> I did transition after a long stretch but now I am texlaxed again.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 31, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I did transition after a long stretch but now I am texlaxed again.


 
Pics pretty please?!


----------



## Americka (Oct 31, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Have any of you had thoughts of transitioning when you stretch over 12 weeks?


 
Yes, I have. My last stretch was 14 weeks and it was also my longest stretch. While I love my natural texture, I learned that I do not have the patience to transition nor deal with two or three different textures of hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Pics pretty please?!



Hey hun, they're in my fotki album. I just updated it a few nights agao.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

You're welcomed.



Bigmommah said:


> Thanks for the reply.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love, love, LOVE your pics!  Looks great!


----------



## Moodyma'am (Nov 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I love, love, LOVE your pics!  Looks great!


 
+1


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I love, love, LOVE your pics!  Looks great!


 


Moodyma'am said:


> +1


 
Thanks taz007 and Moodyma'am.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 28, 2010)

*Question: * Pls help: 

Now that you ladies are texlaxed...what IF you may want to perm later on..will you have to cut the textlaxed ends off THEN perm only the new growth? 

...or can you apply the perm over the textlaxed hair?

I want to textlax with phyto but later on if I decide to perm I dont want to have to cut off the textlaxed ends...


----------



## Taina (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh i never saw this thread before!
Suscribing =)


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> *Question: *Pls help:
> 
> Now that you ladies are texlaxed...what IF you may want to perm later on..will you have to cut the textlaxed ends off THEN perm only the new growth?
> 
> ...


 
I am texlaxed and have been so for years.  But if I wanted straighter hair, I would just leave the relaxer on my NG longer and apply it all the way to the ends.  I won't be doing that though 'cuz I love my texlaxed hair!


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 28, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I did transition after a long stretch but now I am texlaxed again.


 
Hey Aggie!  I've been MIA around here and didn't know you were texlaxed.  I just visited your fotki and your hair looks fabulous.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Have any of you had thoughts of transitioning when you stretch over 12 weeks?


 
I'm 22 weeks post now, holding out 'til 24 wks. I've considered transitioning off and on. But, I know I'm going to end up texlaxing so, I'm just stretching. But, we'll see whether I go longer than 6 mos or not.


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> I use vaseline , PC, and sometimes a reconstructor on the ends during touch-up, so glad to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> *BTW, I love your hair*!


 
Thanks so much; sorry for the late reply.   That bun in your siggy is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Have any of you had thoughts of transitioning when you stretch over 12 weeks?


 
Never.... 

My longest stretch was 15 weeks and transitioning never entered my mind.  Texlaxing just gives me so many QUICK & EASY styling options, and I never have to use heat if I want straightened hair.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 28, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> *Question: * Pls help:
> 
> Now that you ladies are texlaxed...what IF you may want to perm later on..will you have to cut the textlaxed ends off THEN perm only the new growth?
> 
> ...



I've been texlaxed for almost 3 years now and if I had to cut my texlax ends off because I wanted to perm later, I wouldn't have done in the first place.

If by perm you mean go "bone straight" instead of textured hair, then you can certainly achieve these results with a corrective relaxer, but I wouldn't do it unless you were absolutely sure of what you were doing -- otherwise, I'd seek professional assistance.

However, the point is, I've relaxed previously texturized hair before without any problems, however, it was only to loosen my curl more, not to completely straighten my strands.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2010)

prospurr4 said:


> I am texlaxed and have been so for years. But* if* I wanted straighter hair, I would just leave the relaxer on my NG longer and apply it all the way to the ends. I won't be doing that though 'cuz I love my texlaxed hair!


 
Cosigning with this entire post except for being texlaxed for years. I have only been texlaxed for almost 4 months so far this time around. I must admit, I really love my texlaxed hair. I love the wash n go style I can do so easily now - a little light conditioner, a little oil and simply let it airdry.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2010)

prospurr4 said:


> Hey Aggie! I've been MIA around here and didn't know you were texlaxed. I just visited your fotki and your hair looks fabulous.


 
Thank you sweetie and welcome back.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2010)

Dang, Aggie. Your hair is beautifully texlaxed! Your curls are poppin. So you say it feels just a little looser than your natural look (which was on an poppin too, mind you)? And you texlaxed the day after you henna'd? Do you think the it would've been more processed without the henna first? I mean, you put oil in the relaxer to slow down the processing but you think the henna further contributed to the result?

I'm taking notes girl. Be clear.  TIA


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Dang, Aggie. Your hair is beautifully texlaxed! Your curls are poppin. So you say it feels just a little looser than your natural look (which was on an poppin too, mind you)? And you texlaxed the day after you henna'd? Do you think the it would've been more processed without the henna first? I mean, you put oil in the relaxer to slow down the processing but you think the henna further contributed to the result?
> 
> I'm taking notes girl. Be clear.  TIA


 
Thank you NJoy. My very first attempt at texlaxed hair a couple of years back, I added oil but this last attempt a few months ago - nothing was added to the relaxer and neither did I shorten the relaxing time. I truly believe it was the henna treatment the day before I relaxed that caused the results I got this time around. 

I believe if you want straight hair, you would have to wait until *after* 3 days following a henna treatment to relax. But because I relaxed within 3 days of the henna treatment, I got texlaxed results instead of bone-straight results.

You see, the henna forms a coating around the hair strands, thereby, tremendously preventing the relaxer from producing straight results. This is how I plan on texlaxing moving forward. I may henna 2 days prior to my next relaxer instead of just one day before. 

I also saturated my scalp with Blue Magic grease the night before and the morning of the relaxer. By the time I got to the relaxer, all my hair strands were also quite coated in grease. I will be doing this again as well.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2010)

So, the results in the pic, how did that dry?  Was it soft or did it shrink up more?  Or did you put something in to enhance the curl?  Details appreciated.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So, the results in the pic, how did that dry? Was it soft or did it shrink up more? Or did you put something in to enhance the curl? Details appreciated.


 

My hair literally looks just like it does in the pic after I wash it. That was still a little damp and after it air-dries totally, it shrinks a tiny bit more but I like it a lot. I leave a tiny bit of light conditioner mixed with a little natural oil of my choice and go on my way. I have also put Qhemet Biologics AOHC in it before and it leaves my hair nice and soft. I am so happy I don't have to put any gels in it at all.

When I first put in the conditioner and oil, it looks a little whitish (from the conditioner I think) until it somewhat dries. It dries soft and shiny and clean looking. Oh, if you want a little more shine, try using some serum as a sealant. I have been using Joico K-Pak Protect & Shine Serum or you can spray it with a light oil like Design Essentials Oil spray, for example.

It's time to henna and texlax again because my new growth is now getting out of control. I will be doing them this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh by the way, NJoy, once I wash and condition my hair, I DO NOT comb it. I simply add a little conditioner and oil to wet hair, gently squeeze excess water with a cotton cloth and let the remaining water drip until dry. I would normally leave a towel around my shoulders for this.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 29, 2010)

prospurr4 said:


> I am texlaxed and have been so for years. But if I wanted straighter hair, I would just leave the relaxer on my NG longer and apply it all the way to the ends. I won't be doing that though 'cuz I love my texlaxed hair!


 


lovelymissyoli said:


> I've been texlaxed for almost 3 years now and if I had to cut my texlax ends off because I wanted to perm later, I wouldn't have done in the first place.
> 
> If by perm you mean go "bone straight" instead of textured hair, then you can certainly achieve these results with a corrective relaxer, but I wouldn't do it unless you were absolutely sure of what you were doing -- otherwise, I'd seek professional assistance.
> 
> However, the point is, I've relaxed previously texturized hair before without any problems, however, it was only to loosen my curl more, not to completely straighten my strands.


 
I guess I'm just concerned that I may  damage or break off my hair - but I guess its safe to do so. 

What Is a corrective perm btw?


----------



## Used2Bbald (Mar 18, 2011)

By used2bbald at 2011-03-18

I used the JFM texturizer. It came with oil. So far I am somewhat pleased with it. I wear a lace wig as a protective style. I am new to this site so I will definitley use this site as a support system to learn my way around. My current goal is sl. My long term goal is wl. I hope that I learn about helpful tips with this forum.


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2011)

I've lightly texlaxed my hair after a 38 wk stretch.  Um, lightly is putting it lightly.  I'm still getting tangling at the roots.  I've only been finger detangling so far but, I need to do a serious detangling soon.  What are you ladies using to detangle your texlaxed hair?

TIA


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I've lightly texlaxed my hair after a 38 wk stretch.  Um, lightly is putting it lightly.  I'm still getting tangling at the roots.  I've only been finger detangling so far but, I need to do a serious detangling soon.  What are you ladies using to detangle your texlaxed hair?
> 
> TIA



Woo hoo! I haven't seen this thread in a while! This used to be my favorite. AWESOME stretch BTW! I don't think I'll ever make it that far. 

Oh, and as for input...Honestly, a good straightening after texlaxing does a lot for my tangles after a texlax. I always wait a week to do this though. I use the regular old Jilbere shower comb. I'm going to be trying the Redken detangling cream soon though.


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my "lightly texlaxed" hair has fully reverted. I think I'm going to have to do a "slight" corrective with my next touch up.  I don't want it straight but, c'mon.  

Basically bumping this thread.   How y'all doin?


----------



## Lebiya (May 15, 2011)

Can anyone please post some video on how to self textlax?

I will be doing this myself after a horrible disaster from a “professional” ( which I paid $375 at a salon). 

I want to do this right this time…PLEASE HELP : (


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 3, 2011)

How to self texlax Pt1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTLsSahbw4Q 

Pt2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIfk-MX-6V0&feature=related

I love her tutorials. I am doing my first textlax today. I am SO nervous.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 6, 2011)

I did end up texlaxing for the first time on Friday. The application time took 20 min (I went 5 min over the recommended time (stupid me) Thank goodness I diluted it. 

My hair came out so beautiful, I haven't got to see the curl pattern yet but I know its there because after I DC I felt the waves. As soon as I got out the shower I added my leave ins and started my straightening process. My hair was SO nice and full! I am in LOVE! 

Since I only wear my hair straight once a month my hair is back in it's braid out style. I just can't wait to wash this weekend so I can examine my hair more. 

Now on to a long ride down transition lane. I want to be FULLY texlaxed but I'm not BC'ing my bone straight ends. I will just have to learn how to manage my ng, txlx, and relaxed ends. I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok! I'm scared crapless but I may just do my own texlax next round. My thing is I want to have a fresh or at least a semi-fresh TU for my birthday in a couple of months, so I could either: 
1. Brave out a texlax now and do another right before my B-Day in T minus 9 weeks OR
2. Stretch another 6 or 7 weeks (already at about 13 now- YIKES!) and try to do my first henna to maybe loosen up my texture in the meantime...this NG is a beast!! 

In summary, I normally bun as a PS but lately fighting my NG and relaxed ends have become difficult.  So before I start experiencing breakage...and while I gain enough bravery to take the self texlax plunge, should I hennna or something else?  Agree? Disagree? Suggestions?


----------



## newnyer (Aug 9, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 9, 2011)

@newnyer...I have no experience with henna, so I can't comment on that.

If you are afraid to texlax your own hair, I say don't do it. To avoid breakage, I suggest flatironing your roots so they will blend with your already-relaxed hair and hopefully prevent breakage at the demarcation line. Flatironing will also make it easier to extend your stretch to closer to your birthday, which will give you more time to research and practice self-texlaxing...I know some ladies have practiced with conditioner.

In a few weeks, you will hopefully feel comfortable with doing your own touchup.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 9, 2011)

prospurr4. Thanks! My edges are a little sensitive to breakage but as long as I don't overdo it with the flatiron that may buy me a few more weeks.  Great tip on the practice sessions with the conditioner- I'll try that out for my next DC on Saturday. If my timing for my next TU is off a little bit & i may buy more time with cornrows or something. I definitely want to get more comfortable before plunging into the DIY game with chemicals.  Thanks again!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 28, 2011)

I texlaxed this past thursday @ 17 weeks post. I used Mizani BB Regular diluted with a 1/2 cup of EVOO. I used the half and half method and processed each half for 12 min. Best results ever!!!


----------



## Majestye (Sep 1, 2011)

ok, so I finally ended my long 10 month stretch and texlaxed the new growth. I wasn't sure if I was going to transition, but in the end, I really think texlaxing is best for me. I get more manageability, and keep some texture. 

I used Mizani Butter Blends for fine/color treated hair, mixed in 1/4 cup of EVOO, created my own Honeyshield for my previously texlaxed hair, and as always the results were perfect! 

Next up is a henna treatment and then weave it up for the next few months! I so love this board! I've finally been able to retain some length and feel that I am on my way to my goal!


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2011)

bumping for reference


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be 24 wks post on Tuesday.  I planned to wait until the end of the year to texlax but, what's the point?  No need to take that risky line of demarc into the winter months.  I think 6 month stretches is more than reasonable. Whatcha think?

BTW, where is everybody?


----------



## havilland (Oct 2, 2011)

NJoy  I have gone as long as ten months , but I tailor my touch ups to my needs.  6 months is my goal but I know i CAN go longer if need be. I'm with you. I touched up at 20 weeks this last time becuase I had so much new growth it became hard to handle. I didn't want breakage from my impatience, so I did my touch up. 

I say do what works best for your hair health. 

Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 11, 2012)

Can you go from Texlaxed to Relaxed?  I found the texlax to be a bit drying.  So Im thinking about switching to relaxer next time. Would that be ok?


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> Can you go from Texlaxed to Relaxed? I found the texlax to be a bit drying. So Im thinking about switching to relaxer next time. Would that be ok?


 
Yes but you would have to do a corrective relaxer. Relax the new growth first then pull the relaxer throughout the rest of the length until smooth. HTH!


----------



## Softerlove (May 11, 2012)

Smiley79 said:
			
		

> Can you go from Texlaxed to Relaxed?  I found the texlax to be a bit drying.  So Im thinking about switching to relaxer next time. Would that be ok?



I just re-relaxed a month ago, less tangles and my hair isn't shedding as much.  As before, relax New growth then pull through hair.  To maintain body I do Bantu knots or pin curl.


----------



## amwcah (May 11, 2012)

Softerlove said:


> I just re-relaxed a month ago, less tangles and my hair isn't shedding as much. As before, relax New growth then pull through hair. To maintain body I do Bantu knots or pin curl.


 
I remember when I tried that a few years back it was a disaster.  I had breakage city.  Now, I am happy with my textlax hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 12, 2012)

So looks like I'm all the way texlaxed. I've been seeing almost all of my ends are curly


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 28, 2012)

Im reviving this thread


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 29, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> Im reviving this thread



Thanks Girl, 
I would have never known we had one. Definitely subscribing.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 29, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Thanks Girl,
> I would have never known we had one. Definitely subscribing.



I just started texlaxing and now I'm stretching to 16 weeks. So I gotta start calculating my texlax formula.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2012)

I am still texlaxing my hair and I am currently 10 weeks and 1 day post my last one. I seem to be able to stretch a lot longer now quite easily between my texlaxers. My last stretch was about 20 weeks but maybe I'll be texlaxing just before the Christmas holidays this time around (about 16-17 weeks post). I need my hair to have that fresh texlaxed look I love so much. 

Currently my texlax formula is:

3.5 tablespoons of Affirm Creme Relaxer (mild, lye)
1oz of sunflower oil
1 teaspoon of Keracare Restorative Mask. 

Mix well together and add to properly based scalp and hair. I use affirm and keracare products predominantly along with some Redken items. Adding Enjoy, TRI Design, Mastey, and Pureology hair products soon. Also, I am a henna and indigo addict!


----------



## Jewell (Oct 30, 2012)

Its been ages since I posted...Im currently 21 wks post relaxer (mild), and will be intentionally texlaxing or mildly relaxing from now on. I love to have some curl/wave left after processing, and it allows my hair to maintain its thickness over the years.  Dont know when exactly I will TU, since Im nearly 8 mos preg and on bedrest, but more than likely it will be in the next 2 wks. Gotta look fly for baby's debut (12/31/12) or somewhere around there.

I'll use Silk Elements Lye Mild instead of Mizani Butter Blends Lye Mild; I think the Mizani was the reason I had excessive shedding at 6-10 wks post.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats on welcoming a new baby soon.., that is awesome!!!



Jewell said:


> Its been ages since I posted...Im currently 21 wks post relaxer (mild), and will be intentionally texlaxing or mildly relaxing from now on. I love to have some curl/wave left after processing, and it allows my hair to maintain its thickness over the years.  Dont know when exactly I will TU, since Im nearly 8 mos preg and on bedrest, but more than likely it will be in the next 2 wks. Gotta look fly for baby's debut (12/31/12) or somewhere around there.
> 
> I'll use Silk Elements Lye Mild instead of Mizani Butter Blends Lye Mild; I think the Mizani was the reason I had excessive shedding at 6-10 wks post.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay! Texlaxed thread! I have a question. I just dyed my hair at 13 wks post. I plan to stretch until January or February. If I wear a wig from November until then is it possible I will damage my hair? I like the color but I want a break from looking at it everyday and trying to figure out styles plus I hear hiding my hair could make it grow faster (of course with a growth aid in my case).


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Texlaxed thread! I have a question. I just dyed my hair at 13 wks post. I plan to stretch until January or February. If I wear a wig from November until then is it possible I will damage my hair? I like the color but I want a break from looking at it everyday and trying to figure out styles plus I hear hiding my hair could make it grow faster (of course with a growth aid in my case).


 
Hi  Babygrowth,  

I believe that you have decided on one of the best ways to treat your hair frequently between protective styling. It is VERY important that you maintain a proper hair treatment regimen between the weeks and months ahead while protective styling. 

You should wash and treat your hair every 2 weeks  or so while PSing. It is counter-productive to do a few months of protective styling without treating your hair underneath the wig. You don't want to end up with dry, unmoisturized, to'-up hair underneath the wig.

Keep treating your hair with protein and moisture treatments and moisturize the hair daily with some type of spray on moisturizer. Check out www.growafrohairlong.com for some added tips on how to go about doing this, ok?

We don't want you to try and grow long hair that is unhealthy, dry and weak, only to lose it after the few months of PSing are up, because it isn't attractive enough to wear out for everyone to see. Texlaxed hair needs protein treatments and it definitely needs moisture to look and be healthy. 

All the best!


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 30, 2012)

Aggie

Thanks honey! I will check her blog out. I definitely don't want long damaged hair. That really defeats the purpose.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a question. Does texlaxed hair always knot up?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I have a question. Does texlaxed hair always knot up?


 

Well that depends on how much curl loosening you got with your texlaxer. 
Now me for example, I get a few knots (not much anymore) because I am not very relaxed at all. 

I would say that my hair is only 30% relaxed because I still have quite a bit of curl pattern left but if I didn't add so much conditioner and oil to my relaxer, my hair would be about 80% relaxed, ie, very loose curls. 

Plus I use a mild relaxer to texlax with so that is why my curl pattern is still a little tight but just has some waves in it now. I like it a lot.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 17, 2012)

Bumping this thread again


----------



## Dionnesse (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi all

I just texlaxed by hair using ORS and 5 tbls of EVOO at 21 weeks post. Just sitting under the dryer in my pony tail rollerset. I'm really pleased with the texture of my wet hair, I didnt smooth the relaxer this time around and I think may have perfected texlaxing finally after a few near successes, by not playing with my hair once the relaxer was on.

I'm looking forward to seeing what my ends are like once dry - it think i may need a hefty trim because of SSKs from bendy roller sets. This really saved my stretch but as a result I have quite a few SSKs which I never experienced before.

I plan on texlaxing again in April at 15 weeks for my birthday.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I have a question. Does texlaxed hair always knot up?



sckri23

ehh, what kind of knots? single strand? I havent noticed it in mine, but ive only been texlaxed for a very short time (3wks) lol


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 18, 2012)

NGraceO said:


> sckri23
> 
> ehh, what kind of knots? single strand? I havent noticed it in mine, but ive only been texlaxed for a very short time (3wks) lol



Like 3 strands coming together to form one have to be cut out knot. But maybe my relaxer was diluted too much. I added less ingredients to this batch so I should be fine now


----------



## kikisf (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been having problems with SKKs since I stopped heat straightening and started doing twist outs and braidouts. I am wondering if I should try to texlax it straighter? Does anyone else have problems air drying?


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 20, 2012)

^^I did. So I ended up making my hair straighter and switching to lye. I realize now that my hair and airdrying don't mix. It actually thrives when I use heat (flat wrap or roller set).


----------



## godzooki (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm coming home! I've been waring with myself the last few weeks over whether to end my 1 and a half year transition/stretch and finally decided. I want to texlax and will be doing so this evening. So excited!!! I felt such peace with my decision and there were many factors involved in making it. I plan to pick up some Silk Elements lye relaxer (never tried it but, I've always wanted to.)and mix it with EVO. Not sure if I'm going to go for mild or medium? Leaning toward medium (do they even carry that?). Hoping that just adding some EVO will be enough to produce the desired results...Not expecting much as far as length because I've been chopping off my ends as my hair grew. In fact, I'm worried I'll have major thinning at the ends due to the past massive tangling/breaking of my relaxed ends warring with my natural.


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 21, 2012)

^ I like the Silk Elements Lye shea butter formula in Mild. I tried the Olive oil version and I shed really bad with it so I threw it out.  

They have super, regular, and mild.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm thinking 1 tb of EVO should be enough to add?


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey ladies!

Question: 

I'm currently natural & strongly considering texlaxing in the very near future BUT

I was reading the funny thread *"You Know You're Deep in A Relaxer Stretch When..."* and I noticed a LOT of ladies mentioning long & difficult detangling sessions & it scared me 

The main reason I'm considering texlaxing from natural in the 1st place is to avoid the long difficult detangling sessions ... and I see that a lot of texlaxers rave about how much easier detangling has become soooo

*Are any of you that are texlaxed dealing with long difficult detangling sessions? *


*How long are your stretches typically?*


*Do you think the difficulty lies in how long you choose to stretch OR how drasticly different your texlax hair is compared to your new growth?*

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 22, 2012)

NappyRina I'm 4b texlaxed since Oct 2012. I think its difficult at times to detangle no matter if your natural, relaxed or texlaxed you just have to find the right techniques and products that work well for you. I love my texlaxed hair and find it much easier to manage especially when it comes to styling my hair.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 22, 2012)

My style for today


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 22, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...



Hola NappyRina

I've been texlaxed for a year now and I do not deal with long detangling sessions. As a matter of fact as time went on it got easier and easier. My hair is not as curly as it was when I first started texlaxing and I'm ok with that because my hair is just easier to deal with and my retention is better because I don't get knots anymore. 

Now, I'm in a stretch right now I'm 11 weeks post and usually I will go 12 weeks but I'm trying to make it to 20 weeks this time. When I'm stretching I do not wear my hair in a wash n go because thats asking for lots of tangles. I make sure I detangle and wear it in a straightened style. 

My texlaxed hair now is looser than it used to be so it weighs down the natural part of my hair.  I detangle in the shower under running water. Personally I find my detangling sessions easier now than when my hair looked more texturized. I cannot wear wash n go's with a lot of new growth.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!

It seems like it will be tricky finding a balance between textlaxing my hair enough so that it does become easier to detangle but not soo much that the length is not drastically different from the roots which would prob cause a lot of problems at the line of demarcation ... my natural hair is verrrrrrrrry kinky (per my login name lol) 

Lynnerie:  I thought it was interesting that you mentioned your looser texlaxed hair weighing down your newgrowth making detangling easier under the shower..that makes sense! 

lamaria211:  Is your texlaxed hair much looser than your newgrowth as well? And how long do you stretch?


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep its just like when regular relaxed hair weighs down the new growth and its hard to determine your hair type because of it.

I don't post pics much but here are some of my hair so you can get an idea. 

1st pic my hair is Natural- I wore wash n go's the majority of the time but as my hair got longer I got my SSK's and it affected my retention. I probably should have chosen another hair style but I got knots even with twists. 


2nd ,3rd  & 4th pics- I texlaxed for about 5-6 minutes. I immediately loved it but I still had the same issues I did natural. I wanted it a little straighter.


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 22, 2012)

I went a little straighter and this is how my hair is now. 

1st pic is wet hair

2nd pic how my hair dries

3rd pic you can see the difference between new growth and texlaxed hair

4th pic is a dry pic 


I do sometimes miss my natural texture but I don't miss the knots and I can rollerset easier and wash n go. Ofcourse its a hassel to relax the new growth but there will always be pros and cons no matter what choice you make with your hair.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 22, 2012)

@Lynnerie

Thanks for posting pics...the visual gives me a better idea of what you mean.

*You use Silk Elements Lye Mild for how long?* Sorry if you mentioned it before..

Your hair is GORGEOUS both natural & texlaxed and your're so photogenic ..great smile too  ...


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 22, 2012)

Awww thanks NappyRina.

When I first started I was scared so I only did 5 minutes then I started rinsing. I would texlax in 4 sections. Then I it started doing 7 minutes. I didn't bother doing a corrective because I knew I'd be using heat and heat can also relax your hair. I would test an area somewhere in the back that won't be noticable to see how long you need. 

Also, keep in mind that your hair may get even looser if you use heat also. I didn't use heat much when I was natural but I do more and I also think that has affected how much looser my hair is now. 

I also recommend that if you want to stay on the curlier side that a texturizer would be better. If you want to be on the looser side then use a mild relaxer. But give it a lot of thought. How long have you been natural. Your hair in your avi is so pretty.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 22, 2012)

Lynnerie

Thanks for the advice & thanks for the compliment...that pic in my avi is about where I was a little over a year ago....I chopped all my hair off Jan 2012 b/c I could not deal with the long detangling sessions anymore & since my fussy scalp needs to be washed frequently I was dealing with detangling practically ALL the time (at least 3x a week)! 

So I've been rocking a ceasar cut for a year and started growing it out this past Fall- I have about an inch of hair now

My initial texlax goal is to keep most of my texture (as much as I can while making detangling easier) & rock wash n gos until my hair grows out & then maybe experiment w/ heat and/or texlaxing a little straighter once my hair gets longer... we shall see. This will truly be trial & error for me but I'm excited to give long hair another try 

I've been doing a lot of research and I plan to use the Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Texturizer (really just a mild relaxer) in a few weeks ...can't wait!!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 22, 2012)

NappyRina My new growth is a 4c and my texlaxed hair is about a 3a,b. I'm 6 weeks into a 12 week stretch


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 22, 2012)

@Lynnerie....Your hair is GAWJUS! . 

@lamaria211....How did you figure your texture. Is there a specific chart? I never understand how to add the lettering with the number, hence 4a/b/c and etc. I guess for the most part, but I would love to know for sure .

@NappyRina, I was just about to send you a message about your decision to texlax or not. I see your still in limbo with the idea.  I was the same way.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 22, 2012)

lamaria211

We have the same texture! I also have a small patch at the nape that is silky and in the 3 category so I don't think I will texlax that section b/c it will prob just get straight 

EnExitStageLeft

I'm still gonna do it in January...trying to learn as much as I can from you pros before I take the leap...besides I barely have an inch of hair to texlax 

As far as figuring out what your natural texture is ... it's hard for some people while they are relaxed b/c the ends tend to weigh the hair down & stretch it out- but since I was natural most of my life (hidden in braid extensions, then locs then a brief stint w/ a curly perm then relaxer) I knew what I would be working with 

From what I've observed a lot of us fall into the 4a or 4b or 3c category or a BLEND and then sometimes it can be silky or cottony - the numbers range from 1-4 (1 bone straight -2 wave - 3 curl- 4 coil) the letters range from A-C & signifies the size/diameter of the coil/curl ("a" being bigger - "c" the smallest -hence those with 4b/c hair like me have the tightest coil, kink, or napp that does not clump but rather interwines) -I hope this makes some kind of sense


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 22, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> From what I've observed a lot of us fall into the 4a or 4b or 3c category or a BLEND and then sometimes it can be silky or cottony - the numbers range from 1-4 (1 bone straight -2 wave - 3 curl- 4 coil) the letters range from A-C & signifies the size/diameter of the coil/curl ("a" being bigger - "c" the smallest -hence those with 4b/c hair like me have the tightest coil, kink, or napp that does not clump but rather interwines) -I hope this makes some kind of sense



I appreciate the feedback sis . Its like a crash course in hair typing lol


----------



## Jas123 (Dec 22, 2012)

godzooki said:


> I'm coming home! I've been waring with myself the last few weeks over whether to end my 1 and a half year transition/stretch and finally decided. I want to texlax and will be doing so this evening. So excited!!! *I felt such peace with my decision and there were many factors involved in making it.* I plan to pick up some Silk Elements lye relaxer (never tried it but, I've always wanted to.)and mix it with EVO. Not sure if I'm going to go for mild or medium? Leaning toward medium (do they even carry that?). Hoping that just adding some EVO will be enough to produce the desired results...Not expecting much as far as length because I've been chopping off my ends as my hair grew. In fact, I'm worried I'll have major thinning at the ends due to the past massive tangling/breaking of my relaxed ends warring with my natural.


this is me... i started transitioning then i realized it's not what really wanted... but i really did want texture and to preserve my thickness so i decided to texlax... best decision for me... i too use silk element lye... i use the mild version.. i use a separate container to add some of the relaxer (1 container last me 2-3 uses)... then i add a bunch of oil to it- to the point the relaxer curdles... then apply as usual... by the time i'm ready to rinse the relaxer out my hair still has a wave pattern... my technique softens & slightly loosens my natural wave/curl pattern

eta


Jewell said:


> *I love to have some curl/wave left after processing, and it allows my hair to maintain its thickness over the years
> *
> I'll use Silk Elements Lye Mild instead of Mizani Butter Blends Lye Mild; I think the Mizani was the reason I had excessive shedding at 6-10 wks post.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have 2 questions for the ladies who wear their hair straight. How often do you wash your hair and how often do you straighten?

I flatironed and wrapped for christmas but I'm a water bug, I can't stand not washing my hair for more than a week.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 26, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I have 2 questions for the ladies who wear their hair straight. How often do you wash your hair and how often do you straighten?
> 
> I flatironed and wrapped for christmas but I'm a water bug, I can't stand not washing my hair for more than a week.



When I'm wearing my hair straight, I wash it & straighten it every 2wks.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 26, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I have 2 questions for the ladies who wear their hair straight. How often do you wash your hair and how often do you straighten?
> 
> I flatironed and wrapped for christmas but I'm a water bug, I can't stand not washing my hair for more than a week.



I straighten every wash day (currently, once a week). Depending on how far into  my stretch I am, I'll do a regular rollerset or ponytail rollerset then flat iron my roots if necessary.

I used to cowash/wash more often, but it wasn't helping my newer, straighter texturized hair thrive.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

*All my texlaxed ladies *

Not sure how many of your are incorporating ceramides into your regiment; however, if you aren't you might want to mosey on over to the 2013 Ceramides Challenge thread and see what we've got going on over there! Ton's of information and trust me when I tell you that ceramide-rich products have increased both shine and softness to my texlaxed hair. I can't live without my Sunflower or Grapeseed Oils (GSO)! 

Hopefully I see you ladies there.

xoxo Crys Melissa xoxo


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> All my texlaxed ladies
> 
> Not sure how many of your are incorporating ceramides into your regiment; however, if you aren't you might want to mosey on over to the 2013 Ceramides Challenge thread and see what we've got going on over there! Ton's of information and trust me when I tell you that ceramide-rich products have increased both shine and softness to my texlaxed hair. I can't live without my Sunflower or Grapeseed Oils (GSO)!
> 
> ...



http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html?m=1
I been hooked on ceramides for over a year now.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html?m=1
> I been hooked on ceramides for over a year now.


 
Girl I know it!  I see your posts!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about texlaxing for the last month and a half now & think that will be my step when I do relax. I'll be 10 weeks post tomorrow & my last relaxer was 10/19/12. This thread has really been motivational & educational on what to expect with texlaxing. I've heard so many good things about it & very little bad things.  There are a couple of ladies on youtube that I follow who transitioned from relaxing to texlaxing & both have achieved thickness and length in about 2 years. I've been in kinky twists for 3 weeks now & plan to keep working with these (re-doing them again the first week in January) so that I can continue to stretch longer. It's easier working with the new growth in the twists.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

I am so happy with my texlaxed hair! My last touch up was way underprocessed and my new growth is thick and hard to manage, I did Chicoro's pre-poo and my hair feels amazing, I used a modified version of KT leave in and I was so happy with my comb for the first time in months!!! I think I have found my new lover...AVJ!!!!


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 5, 2013)

New member alert....

Hi everyone  
Just wanted to introduce myself! I've been an avid reader and lurker of LHCF for several years and I've just officially joined. A bit of background info: After suffering from thinning hair and limited hair growth, I got my last relaxer in the Fall of 2006. I did my Big Chop in July 2007 and have been natural ever since. I have learned so much about natural hair care and healthy hair practices. My hair is a tightly curled/coiled 4a and ranges from SL (crown) to almost BSL (very back). 

I'm now interested in Texlaxing. I've researched for the past year and I'm excited to do it at the beginning of March. My goal is to loosen my super tight curl pattern, reduce my major shrinkage (80-85%), and help with manageability. 

Thank you so much for creating this thread. It has given me additional knowledge plus I've gotten to see some beautiful heads of hair. I look forward to being an active part of this community. Nice to meet you all!

Sweet Sunshine


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi everyone

I also have been natural for sometime but I think I  experience a lot of different things with my hair but I really need to do something with my hair and it's gonna be textlaxing. I don't know what or how to start and pointers?


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 6, 2013)

Naturalblessing29 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I also have been natural for sometime but I think I  experience a lot of different things with my hair but I really need to do something with my hair and it's gonna be textlaxing. I don't know what or how to start and pointers?



Hi NaturalBlessing29, 

The first page of this thread has many links explaining Texlaxing, how to, pros and cons, plus pics.... It's an excellent start. Hope that helps!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Yall,

I officall went back to relaxing-well texlax. I was in the Transitioning to Natural thread and was 10 months strong. I realize it did more harm than good. 

I texlax last night and loving it. I will texlax every six months and go from there.

Well Im here, for now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2013)

I just texlaxed today at 22 weeks post and I may have to adjust my mixture and add a little less sunflower oil and restorative masque than before and a little more relaxer. I just wrote the new revised mix for my next texlaxer session.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I just texlaxed today at 22 weeks post and I may have to adjust my mixture and add a little less sunflower oil and restorative masque than before and a little more relaxer. I just wrote the new revised mix for my next texlaxer session.



I'm interested...what's your mix ratio?


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Jan 7, 2013)

to this ----->


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 7, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I just texlaxed today at 22 weeks post and I may have to adjust my mixture and add a little less sunflower oil and restorative masque than before and a little more relaxer. I just wrote the new revised mix for my next texlaxer session.




I'm interested in the mixture you used as well.  Also, about what percentage are you texlaxed?  I'm aiming to be about 60-70% as my curl pattern is really tight.  Thanks!


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 7, 2013)

Naturalblessing29 said:


> View attachment 187757 to this ----->
> 
> View attachment 187761



Pretty!  What relaxer did you use?  And did you add anything to it?


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Jan 7, 2013)

SweetSunshine said:


> Pretty!  What relaxer did you use?  And did you add anything to it?



I used a half a cup of tcb and half a cup of evoo and coconut oil and also two tablespoons of Conditioner


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey ladies! 

I know a lot of people like to use ApHogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for their Mid-Protein step before neutralizing ... 

*Has anyone ever used Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner (contains Collagen Protein) or *
*Jheri Redding Natural Protein Conditioner (contains Soy Protein) for this step?*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I know a lot of people like to use ApHogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for their Mid-Protein step before neutralizing ...
> 
> ...


 
NappyRina, these are very strong proteins nad your hair would have to be very damaged or breaking excessively to use them. 

I only use them once every 8-10 weeks or so and usually it would be during the week BEFORE I texlax or a week AFTER I texlax if I missed using the week prior to texlaxing.  

By the way, I texlax at no less than 16 weeks post. My last texlax stretch was 22 weeks long.

If you are having excessive breakage, then go ahead and use it but if not, use a milder proetin reconstructor/treatment for the mid-relaxer step.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 8, 2013)

Aggie said:


> @NappyRina, these are very strong proteins nad your hair would have to be very damaged or breaking excessively to use them.
> 
> I only use them once every 8-10 weeks or so and usually it would be during the week BEFORE I texlax or a week AFTER I texlax if I missed using the week prior to texlaxing.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!! Aggie

Thankfully my hair is not damaged...in fact I don't think it really likes protein that much so I definitely want to avoid a strong protein treatment! I think I may use the Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner instead .... do you think this will be mild enough to be used as a Mid-Protein step? 

*Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner *
*Deionized Water*, *Hydrolyzed Keratin**, Cottonseed Oil, Panthenol, Balsam Peru, Olive Oil*, Retinyl Palmitate (*Vitamin A)* , Tocopherol (*Vitamin E), Rosemary* Extract, *Barley* Extract, *Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, **Glycerin**, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed RNA, Hydrolyzed DNA, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 Stearate, Sodium Caseinate*, Sodium Hydroxide, *Corn Oil*, Organic *Aloe Vera Gel,* Citric Acid, Organic *Essential Oil*, Caramel, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Botanical Fragrance.

I also have the Mill Creek Jojoba & Biotin Conditioners which also contain keratin. I want to avoid using ApHogee 2 Min b/c it contains silicone (which my hair hates) and I already have these other protein conditioners in my stash.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks!! @Aggie
> 
> Thankfully my hair is not damaged...in fact I don't think it really likes protein that much so I definitely want to avoid a strong protein treatment! I think I may use the Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner instead .... do you think this will be mild enough to be used as a Mid-Protein step?
> 
> ...


 
I have used the Mill Creek Keratin conditioner before (hydrolyzed keratin is pretty high up  the ingredients list so this makes it a predominantly protein conditioner) NappyRina and yes it is mild enough to use but not too strong. I like this conditioner.

The jojoba and biotin conditioners are moisturizing and thickening conditioners and even though they may have keratin in them, they are not actually protein conditioners however.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 13, 2013)

Well after a week of not doing my hair. (being sick and life) im going to wash with MJ Super Slip Sudsy shampoo and condition with Brazilian Kertain and Argan Oil Conditioner. 

I will probally do a light blow dry, since im still sick. Don't want to air dry.  


Edit to add comment below: 
Well I end up using the MJ shampoo: it's a plus very soft non stripping shampoo. Very smooth and conditioning. I like it. 

I did not use the Brazilian Kertain conditioner, instead I used the Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner. I really love this stuff. 

Also I finally found my staples for a leave in conditioners. Kinky Curly Leave in conditioner- excellent. Makes its easy to comb thru and maintain the moisture. 
I also been using the shea moisture products. Coconut and Hisbicius conditioner styling milk. Love it. Gives my hair the additional moisture and I use the spray as a sealant

I also like the soufflé. I use it like a gel. It gives a nice hold. I like the products are semi natural and I can pick up at the store. 

Even after not doing my hair in a week these products made it easy manage with no issues. 

Also to add, even before I wash my hair, my hair felt soft and moisturized. When before using these products my hair  felt dried out. 

My journey for looking for my staples is over. 

I'm going to stock up on the Shea moisture products at Target while the sale is still on.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump......


----------



## NGraceO (May 28, 2013)

Just texlaxed yesterday at 24 weeks post. Three inches of new growth was SO difficult I swore I'd never stretch 6 months again, but relaxing it yesterday made me reconsider; having three inches to relax was a joy, versus the one or two I would have from a shorter stretch. But well see. Here's a pic of my wet hair and my flexiroded hair shortly after!


----------



## Incognitus (May 29, 2013)

Sometimes I get so tempted to texlax my hair. I just so afraid of how it will turn out. I see some where their hair has no curl, just kinda bushy (not curly or straight). Then I see others who get such a nice natural-looking curl definition. My hair is a 4a/3c mix (with a few random straight strands) and I can only imagine what crazy results I'd get.


----------



## NGraceO (May 29, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Sometimes I get so tempted to texlax my hair. I just so afraid of how it will turn out. I see some where their hair has no curl, just kinda bushy (not curly or straight). Then I see others who get such a nice natural-looking curl definition. My hair is a 4a/3c mix (with a few random straight strands) and I can only imagine what crazy results I'd get.



Hmmm, Incognitus I'd just say make an educated decision, with research and planning and luck, I think you could achieve great results! I think the key though is strand testing to find your desired results and processing time needed.


----------



## Incognitus (May 29, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> Hmmm, @Incognitus I'd just say make an educated decision, with research and planning and luck, I think you could achieve great results! I think the key though is strand testing to find your desired results and processing time needed.



NGraceO Yeah, I may try a strand test. I have to think about it a little more. I wonder if anyone has ever texlaxed only part of their hair?

So do most people use the actual texturizers or just relaxers?


----------



## NGraceO (May 29, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> NGraceO Yeah, I may try a strand test. I have to think about it a little more. I wonder if anyone has ever texlaxed only part of their hair?
> 
> So do most people use the actual texturizers or just relaxers?



Incognitus
It just depends. I've heard people who use both. I use a relaxer in regular strength that u dilute with oil and leave on only for abt ten minutes. But I've heard people do it differently.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 29, 2013)

THANKS FOR THIS HELPFUL POST


----------



## greenandchic (May 29, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Sometimes I get so tempted to texlax my hair. I just so afraid of how it will turn out. *I see some where their hair has no curl, just kinda bushy (not curly or straight).* Then I see others who get such a nice natural-looking curl definition. My hair is a 4a/3c mix (with a few random straight strands) and I can only imagine what crazy results I'd get.



That's my biggest fear - especially since I never wear my hair straight.


----------



## NGraceO (May 29, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> That's my biggest fear - especially since I never wear my hair straight.



I feel you. Strand test and luck is all you got lol. Like I just did my first touch up two days ago, and was terrified! I crossed my fingers and went for it. For the most part it turned out great, and I learned some dos and do nota for next time around. But I agree that a virgin texlax is much scarier bc it's ur wholllle head of hair


----------



## greenandchic (May 29, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> I feel you. Strand test and luck is all you got lol. Like I just did my first touch up two days ago, and was terrified! I crossed my fingers and went for it. For the most part it turned out great, and I learned some dos and do nota for next time around.* But I agree that a virgin texlax is much scarier bc it's ur wholllle head of hair*



Especially if you have a lot of it!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (May 29, 2013)

Soooooo I did a test patch on the Linage SB and I left in on for 12 minutes. I rinsed, and used the neutralizing conditioner three times. The first time, I put it on that section and did not disturb it. Rinse. Second time, I used it and let it sit again. Rinse. Third time, combed thru. Use another neutralizing shampoo to make sure all of it was out. Very small section of hair, mind you

Result?  Straight.  12 minutes might be too long because my hair is very soft,, but thick.

Oh well


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 29, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Soooooo I did a test patch on the Linage SB and I left in on for 12 minutes. I rinsed, and used the neutralizing conditioner three times. The first time, I put it on that section and did not disturb it. Rinse. Second time, I used it and let it sit again. Rinse. Third time, combed thru. Use another neutralizing shampoo to make sure all of it was out. Very small section of hair, mind you
> 
> Result?  Straight.  12 minutes might be too long because my hair is very soft,, but thick.
> 
> Oh well



Did you use the texlaxer formula or the relaxer formula?


----------



## Incognitus (May 29, 2013)

In my relaxer days I always used a mild relaxer and only left it on for about 8 min max! And, no, my hair was not under-processed. It was straight.  My hair always got straight pretty easily. That's another reason I'm afraid.


----------



## Jadi (May 30, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Soooooo I did a test patch on the Linage SB and I left in on for 12 minutes. I rinsed, and used the neutralizing conditioner three times. The first time, I put it on that section and did not disturb it. Rinse. Second time, I used it and let it sit again. Rinse. Third time, combed thru. Use another neutralizing shampoo to make sure all of it was out. Very small section of hair, mind you
> 
> Result? Straight. 12 minutes might be too long because my hair is very soft,, but thick.
> 
> Oh well


 
I'm a little worried, my hair is super thick, butt soft. For what I can remember back then my hair would be straight so fast. I also did a test and only for 6 mins, what did I get ,straight with bit of tiny curls at the ends. And this is the coarser more thicker area of my hair, the back is looser so maybe 2 or 3 mins for the back.


----------



## NGraceO (May 30, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl


I'm sorry that happened. I hope it wasn't too much hair: where and how much did u strand test? When I did mine, I did two 3/4 inch sections right above my right ear and chose very short times, 5 and 7 minutes. I entered up choosing 7 minutes as my desired results. After seeing he amount of reversion that happened over the months though, with my 1st and recent touch up that i did couple of days ago, I bumped it up to about 10 minutes. Based on my results, that may have been too much, but you live and learn. Next time I will find that happy medium.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (May 30, 2013)

Response to all -- I used the Linage Shea Butter Lye TEXTURIZER.  It was only a small section.  Maybe because I smoothed it ONE time.  My hair straightens rather quickly as well.

I left it on for ten minutes, so maybe that was too long.  While my hair is extremely thick and there is a lot of it, it's very soft.  I call her High Cotton  lolol.

It was a very small section in the front, so I'm not worried.  I like the product, don't get me wrong.  I don't want to bad mouth it.  I think I just left it on too long.  I think over time, you'll get your texture back.  I can actually tell within that small section that I can retain moisture a lot better.

I think the key here is to not disturb or smooth the hair while applying.  I'll just apply it with kid gloves (and rubber ones, too!) and let it sit on for five minutes, maybe 7 and rinse thoroughly.  

I remember when my previous hair stylist would texturize my hair, she would just apply it without smoothing it out.  It just sat there like conditioner.  She'd let it stay for 5 or 6 minutes, then rinse.  It made the sessions easier for her and for me as well. 

The neutralizing conditioner is the truth, when used as directed.  You must use it three times.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Response to all -- I used the Linage Shea Butter Lye TEXTURIZER.  It was only a small section.  Maybe because I smoothed it ONE time.  My hair straightens rather quickly as well.
> 
> I left it on for ten minutes, so maybe that was too long.  While my hair is extremely thick and there is a lot of it, it's very soft.  I call her High Cotton  lolol.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I just got my LSB Texturizer last week. This will be my first time using it and you have provided some great tips on getting the results that I want. Unfortunately, I'm only about 8 weeks post and won't be relaxing until the end of July so I have to wait to put it into action.


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 30, 2013)

bumpppppp Where my texlaxed ladies at? UPDATES!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm here loving my texlaxed hair, I'm so glad I did it! I just came off a 6 month stretch and I'm thinking about making 4 month stretches my norm


----------



## Guinan (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm hurr I'm about 5wks post & doing pretty good.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 30, 2013)

I just got a touch up last week. 16 weeks has been my norm all year. It tool me almost a week to get used to wearing my hair straight and now its time to wash it. Since I don't use heat it wont be straight again for a long time. Even though I've been texlaxing for 18 months,  sometimes I still think about going natural or bonelaxing. How confused am I?


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 30, 2013)

GettingKinky lol, yeah, my hair is SO inbetween natural and relaxed (still very textured) half the time i THINK I'm still natural, as well as most people lol

lamaria211 what made you switch from 6 to four months?
I just came off a 6 month stretch (my first stretch) and while I LOVED the length from waiting that long, @ about 5 months, my hair went bizerk LOL

pelohello how long do you typically stretch?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey…. Hows it going in here???


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 1, 2013)

*21weeks and 3 days, I have decided that the best thing for Me is to get a Texturizer, it has been a great journey but I cant deal with the sheer amount of time it takes... If I would have done a BC it would have been easier... this tw texture stuff is no bueno, Lol... Please I cant get over no combing, Lol... 

Ina addition, I figured I need to learn to follow through with goals, instead of being wishy waashy... I am a lil past arm pit, and aim was BSL, about 3-4 inches away so going to go for FULL BSL... But, I do like the stretching method but will not be going this long again,maybe 15 weeks max... 

Still havent taken plunge though, Lol
**
*


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 1, 2013)

The texture is not bad wet, but dry... Lol, again in love with the comb need to reprogram thinking, but not ready



Sent from My Galaxy


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 1, 2013)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> The texture is not bad wet, but dry... Lol, again in love with the comb need to reprogram thinking, but not ready
> 
> Sent from My Galaxy



Did you straighten it?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Guinan (Jul 1, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> GettingKinky lol, yeah, my hair is SO inbetween natural and relaxed (still very textured) half the time i THINK I'm still natural, as well as most people lol
> 
> lamaria211 what made you switch from 6 to four months?
> I just came off a 6 month stretch (my first stretch) and while I LOVED the length from waiting that long, @ about 5 months, my hair went bizerk LOL
> ...



I stretch between 4-6mths. I try to aim @ 6mths but my hair says 4mths


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 1, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> GettingKinky lol, yeah, my hair is SO inbetween natural and relaxed (still very textured) half the time i THINK I'm still natural, as well as most people lol
> 
> lamaria211 what made you switch from 6 to four months?
> I just came off a 6 month stretch (my first stretch) and while I LOVED the length from waiting that long, @ about 5 months, my hair went bizerk LOL
> ...



I also loved the growth i got with the 6 month stretch but it was hard. i have coarse type 4 hair and i have to keep it covered, because it dont be pretty and i start missing my hair after a while. who knows i may end up only TingUp every 6 months its kinda up in the air right now.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 1, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Did you straighten it?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


@Saludable84, *Only that sectioned off front portion... The back was in a wet ponytail set on magnetic curlers*


----------



## freckledface (Jul 1, 2013)

Any tips from the pros?

My problems inconsistent results overlapping and just getting the look I'm going for. I want waves. In the back I'm a 4a very resistant to relaxing.


----------



## freckledface (Jul 2, 2013)

Bumping.....


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm here! 

I love my texlax. Virgin texlax was Feb 2 and June 2nd was my touch up. 4 months worked great for me and I learned from my first time what to do for my touch up. I'm currently about 50% texlaxed so there is a lot of texture left. I'm wanting to loosen my 4a pattern more. 

That will happen on my next touch up in October. Loving the texlaxed life!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 2, 2013)

freckledface, I'm not a texlaxer, but I love hair!  So, of course, I follow a texlaxer.  Jen aka againstallodds has beautiful hair and what looks like a great technique.  Here's some links that should help with the overlapping:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPkSNjf8aBI

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2013/06/relaxer-touch-up.html#.UdOfd_nlY_Y

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2012/12/texlaxing-what-how-why.html#.UdOfyfnlY_Y

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2013/06/how-i-rinse-out-relaxers.html#.UdOgQvnlY_Y


----------



## freckledface (Jul 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva thank you didn't even realize she was texlaxed! I'm off to check out those links


----------



## rawsilk (Jul 3, 2013)

I texlaxed back at the beginning of May after several years natural and wearing weaves.  After initial texlax, I had to correct hair because it was frizzy at various points along strand.  Still not entirely pleased and seriously thinking about going quasi-bone straight. I had my hair flat ironed by a pro in June and it was soooooooo shinny but a little too thin looking IMO. That's why I think I'm going to go fully relaxed -- more body, less heat, equals less manipulation and more growth.  For now (i.e., until the end of summer), I think that I will continue as is and just wear wash n' goes -- using a *ton *of conditioner as a leave-in order to avoid frizz.  (Did I mention how much I love my curls when they aren't frizzy?  Hence my dilemma and reluctance to loose them if I decide to relax even more.)


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 24, 2013)

does anyone use the Oyin burnt sugar pomade as a relaxer scalp base?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 25, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> I texlaxed back at the beginning of May after several years natural and wearing weaves.  After initial texlax, I had to correct hair because it was frizzy at various points along strand.  Still not entirely pleased and seriously thinking about going quasi-bone straight. I had my hair flat ironed by a pro in June and it was soooooooo shinny but a little too thin looking IMO. That's why I think I'm going to go fully relaxed -- more body, less heat, equals less manipulation and more growth.  For now (i.e., until the end of summer), I think that I will continue as is and just wear wash n' goes -- using a ton of conditioner as a leave-in order to avoid frizz.  (Did I mention how much I love my curls when they aren't frizzy?  Hence my dilemma and reluctance to loose them if I decide to relax even more.)



I miss my relaxed hair. I mean I'm texlaxed, but its not the same. It doesn't even act the same. I don't regret the decision, but sometimes I wish I didn't need a flat iron to wear my hair out 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Texlaxed checking in.
I got my virgin texlax done  back in January.
Had my first TU July 2 or 3rd.. At a different salon (same DE Regular relaxer)..

I just did a self corrective on Monday using ORS regular with oil, conditioner and SAA mixed in.
Planning on self Texlaxing every 12-14 weeks.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 25, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> does anyone use the *Oyin burnt sugar pomade* as a relaxer scalp base?


 
I do and it works great for me! ... I do use a very mild relaxer though (Linanage Shea Butter Texturizer)


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 25, 2013)

NappyRina I would be using the Just for me Texture softener


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 25, 2013)

TopShelf

Oh do report back and tell us how it goes!

I like to use the Burnt Sugar Pomade b/c it's thick & effective but not too thick & hard to wash out like petroleum jelly that most people use to base ... I used petroleum once and hated washing it out


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have oyin bsp in my stash.. 
I'll use it as my base in September.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 25, 2013)

I started a thread but did not get too many opinions, so I will ask here.

Has anyone texlaxed their natural hair which was already permanently colored?

I did a strand test last night with a few shed hairs but I really could not tell if that outcome was realistic.


----------



## CharUK (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all!! Could anyone tell me if they had a hair (wouldn't even say curl) pattern similar to mine? 

A dodgy picture, but you can get an idea? I have 'Just for me' texture softener ready for a test patch any day now...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 30, 2013)

..............

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 30, 2013)

...............

Suny


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 30, 2013)

I also posted this in the twists/buns/braids thread
I like these twists soo much- that I'm willing to do this as a protective style until December, can this be a protective style for a tex-laxed head huh?? 
**please give me your opinion, this is done with my hair** 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2013)

CharUK said:


> Hi all!! Could anyone tell me if they had a hair (wouldn't even say curl) pattern similar to mine?
> 
> A dodgy picture, but you can get an idea? I have 'Just for me' texture softener ready for a test patch any day now...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/pnuz.jpg/



Yep, that's me!  I have been relaxed forever and have been trying to transition to leave more texture. I'm now using Linange Texturizer. I've only used it once and it's a little straighter than I was hoping for but I like it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 30, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> I also posted this in the twists/buns/braids thread
> I like these twists soo much- that I'm willing to do this as a protective style until December, can this be a protective style for a tex-laxed head huh??
> **please give me your opinion, this is done with my hair**
> Attached Thumbnails



Its really nice!


----------



## CharUK (Jul 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yep, that's me!  I have been relaxed forever and have been trying to transition to leave more texture. I'm now using Linange Texturizer. I've only used it once and it's a little straighter than I was hoping for but I like it.



Cattypus1 **Hi five!** thanks for replying. Do you have pictures of your texlax?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 31, 2013)

CharUK said:


> Cattypus1 **Hi five!** thanks for replying. Do you have pictures of your texlax?



13 weeks post




Post Neutralizer


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 5, 2013)

I just recently texlaxed after being natural for 2 Yrs and 4 months. My hair was a lot longer than I thought it would be. It still looks pretty natural but with less shrinkage and a slightly looser curl. I used ors hair mayo after I relaxed. Then I put some kinky curly knot today, and Giovanni direct leave in in my hair to see what a wash and go would look like. Here are the results.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 5, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> I just recently texlaxed after being natural for 2 Yrs and 4 months. My hair was a lot longer than I thought it would be. It still looks pretty natural but with less shrinkage and a slightly looser curl. I used ors hair mayo after I relaxed. Then I put some kinky curly knot today, and Giovanni direct leave in in my hair to see what a wash and go would look like. Here are the results.
> 
> http://s146.photobucket.com/user/BronxJazzy/media/a06f8c2c-8812-46c5-92d3-42ce092d7947.jpg.html



OMG...I want your hair!  That is my goal to wash and go and it look just like that.  Beeeeeautiful!


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 6, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> I just recently texlaxed after being natural for 2 Yrs and 4 months. My hair was a lot longer than I thought it would be. It still looks pretty natural but with less shrinkage and a slightly looser curl. I used ors hair mayo after I relaxed. Then I put some kinky curly knot today, and Giovanni direct leave in in my hair to see what a wash and go would look like. Here are the results.



Did you texlax your own hair or did you have it professionally done?  What texturizer did you use?  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 6, 2013)

deborah11 said:


> Did you texlax your own hair or did you have it professionally done? What texturizer did you use? Your hair is gorgeous!


Thanks...I used ors olive oil no lye relaxer. I put 1/4 cup of avocado oil in it. And I applied it like I was putting on deep conditioner. I smoothed my hair until the curl was slightly looser than I wanted it to be. I then washed it out and deep conditioned. 

I rewashed and did a moisturizing prepoo and deep condition. Then I put it in 3 braids with rollers at the ends. I took it out this morning and this is what I had. 





\


----------



## CharUK (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all, does anyone know how long you can leave a texturiser once opened and mixed with the oil? 

I'm test patching today, but won't follow up with the whole head till weekend, due to my schedule this week. Will the texturiser be OK? Should I refrigerate it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2013)

CharUK said:


> Hi all, does anyone know how long you can leave a texturiser once opened and mixed with the oil?
> 
> I'm test patching today, but won't follow up with the whole head till weekend, due to my schedule this week. Will the texturiser be OK? Should I refrigerate it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If its a product you dot mix, it should be stable and last a while however, I would suggest separating what you are using instead of mixing a whole container if you can.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## CharUK (Aug 12, 2013)

Saludable84 Thanks for responding! It's Just for Me texture softener, and I believe you mix two products to it.. I might just throw it out afterwards as it's a test patch and my first attempt I don't want to be messing with quantities in case I get it wrong!

Thanks again. xx


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 12, 2013)

CharUK said:


> Saludable84 Thanks for responding! It's Just for Me texture softener, and I believe you mix two products to it.. I might just throw it out afterwards as it's a test patch and my first attempt I don't want to be messing with quantities in case I get it wrong!
> 
> Thanks again. xx



CharUK
I use this texturizer. I have always used relaxers that have to be mixed with the activator. The instructions say to use right away and discard unused mixed portions. I would throw out anything you mixed with activator after an hour or so.

BronxJazzy lookin good!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 14, 2013)

What relaxers are you ladies using?


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 2, 2013)

What up ladies!!!!! Hair update: taking out my six/seven week Senegalese twists today on my 10 week post hair.  I'm telling myself that I won't be texlaxing  until I reach at least 24 weeks post. I'm just scared of not being able to wait that long due to bored one or my hair becoming unmanageable, but I'm not willing to experience the travesty of texlaxing 12 week post hair like I did last time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 5, 2013)

Come on Dec 22nd.
My stylist uses Design Essential + super fast application time and  very minimal smoothing.

I really would like to self texlax, but I have a very fine area of my hair that I am scared of damaging..also seeing my stylist quarterly is therapeutic. She is a walking soap opera.


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 12, 2013)

I would like to texlax but have no idea of where to begin.  From everything I read it's leaving a relaxer on for about 5 minutes without smoothing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 12, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> I would like to texlax but have no idea of where to begin.  From everything I read it's leaving a relaxer on for about 5 minutes without smoothing.



soldier4hair
Are you gonna DIY?  How much texture do you want?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 12, 2013)

Getting a touch up next Tuesday.


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about having my friend do it because I can trust her mshoneyfly.  I just want manageable hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 12, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> I'm thinking about having my friend do it because I can trust her mshoneyfly.  I just want manageable hair.



I assume you're doing this on virgin hair? If so, doing a strand test is key. You want to determine exactly what type of manageable hair  you want and how to achieve that before you just do it....since there's no going back. Good luck!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 12, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Getting a touch up next Tuesday.



No more December 22nd?

NGraceO


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bumping! 


Just recently 'texlaxed' my hair (about a week and a half ago) with Just For Me Texture Softner and ended up with super bone straight hair. *queue eye roll* 

I'm sooooo over no-lye (at least for the time being, lol


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm 3 years natural & will be texlaxing soon. I'm debating on using Mizani Butterblends (mild) since it left me under processed when I was relaxed or s curl texturuzer. I just don't want to end up with straight hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Bumping!  Just recently 'texlaxed' my hair (about a week and a half ago) with Just For Me Texture Softner and ended up with super bone straight hair. *queue eye roll*  I'm sooooo over no-lye (at least for the time being, lol



Nooooo. Really? You try using some protein to see if it my plump up a little. Sometimes the hair also changes after a couple weeks.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 6, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Nooooo. Really? You try using some protein to see if it my plump up a little. Sometimes the hair also changes after a couple weeks.



I did a hard protein (aphogee two step) about 2 weeks after my touch up and it's still bone straight. Lol, oh well. Back to the drawing board. Although I did add oil to the relaxer I may need to coat my hair in oil as well to get that pattern I'm looking for.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Aug 9, 2014)

I just texlaxed and so far I'm satisfied. I'm currently conditioning with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. How often so you ladies texlax?  I'm thinking maybe 2-3 times per year depending on new growth.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 9, 2014)

PlatinumBronze said:


> I just texlaxed and so far I'm satisfied. I'm currently conditioning with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. How often so you ladies texlax?  I'm thinking maybe 2-3 times per year depending on new growth.



That sounds about right. I'm only relaxing once more this year.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 9, 2014)

PlatinumBronze said:


> I just texlaxed and so far I'm satisfied. I'm currently conditioning with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. How often so you ladies texlax?  I'm thinking maybe 2-3 times per year depending on new growth.



That's sounds great! Are you use to doing long stretches?


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Aug 9, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> That's sounds great! Are you use to doing long stretches?



Actually I'd been natural for 3 years. After my hair dried it still looks & feels natural so I'll be doing a corrective in a few weeks. After that I'll just texlax based on my new growth which I'm assuming will be every couple of months.


----------



## lana (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone else have a problem with their texlaxed hair looking "dry"? I use Mizani Butter Blends (Lye) relaxer. I'm really happy with the curly look and that certainly looks and feels moisturized, but whenever I straighten, it looks shine-less and dry. 

Texlaxing has left my hair long and healthy, but I'm considering an all over rinse or something to give it some shine/life. Any suggestions? Just hit me back with an lana so that I can check back. Thank you!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2014)

lana said:


> Anyone else have a problem with their texlaxed hair looking "dry"? I use Mizani Butter Blends (Lye) relaxer. I'm really happy with the curly look and that certainly looks and feels moisturized, but whenever I straighten, it looks shine-less and dry.  Texlaxing has left my hair long and healthy, but I'm considering an all over rinse or something to give it some shine/life. Any suggestions? Just hit me back with an lana so that I can check back. Thank you!



I switched from mizani because I was having the same problem. When you straighten, what do you use? I notice using a serum my hair comes out shinier than using anything else. But my hair usually does look slightly dull. I would recommend a rinse or just switching up products.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 15, 2014)

PlatinumBronze said:


> Actually I'd been natural for 3 years. After my hair dried it still looks & feels natural so I'll be doing a corrective in a few weeks. After that I'll just texlax based on my new growth which I'm assuming will be every couple of months.


  I try to go for every 12 weeks. I feel like it's not too long and not to short of a stretch.


----------



## lana (Aug 15, 2014)

Saludable84 - thanks for your reply. Would you mind telling me which relaxer you switched to? I need to stay with a lye relaxer (no mix) because no-lye relaxers always break my hair and I don't retain length with them. 

I use Chi Silk Serum to straighten. I spray my hair with CHI Heatguard (not sure of the name) - it's their heat styling spray. Then I flatiron after blow drying. I just started using Kemi Oyl and I noticed that it looks healthier, shinier. But I haven't tried it on freshly washed hair yet.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 15, 2014)

lana said:


> Saludable84 - thanks for your reply. Would you mind telling me which relaxer you switched to? I need to stay with a lye relaxer (no mix) because no-lye relaxers always break my hair and I don't retain length with them.  I use Chi Silk Serum to straighten. I spray my hair with CHI Heatguard (not sure of the name) - it's their heat styling spray. Then I flatiron after blow drying. I just started using Kemi Oyl and I noticed that it looks healthier, shinier. But I haven't tried it on freshly washed hair yet.



I would like to know which relaxer as well because that no lye just for me leaves me with an awful texture and it relaxed my hair bone straight. :-/


----------



## vkb247 (Sep 14, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> I would like to know which relaxer as well because that no lye just for me leaves me with an awful texture and it relaxed my hair bone straight. :-/



I stopped using relaxer mixed with conditioner and switched to good ol scurl a couple of years ago but I used any lye relaxer. I never used no lye because my hair hates it


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2014)

lana said:


> Saludable84 - thanks for your reply. Would you mind telling me which relaxer you switched to? I need to stay with a lye relaxer (no mix) because no-lye relaxers always break my hair and I don't retain length with them.  I use Chi Silk Serum to straighten. I spray my hair with CHI Heatguard (not sure of the name) - it's their heat styling spray. Then I flatiron after blow drying. I just started using Kemi Oyl and I noticed that it looks healthier, shinier. But I haven't tried it on freshly washed hair yet.



I don't know how I missed this. 

I switched to linange Shea butter relaxer. I use IC Fantasia hair Strengthener to coat my hair before hand, then use some Hollywood Beauty grease to coat on top.


----------



## jade998 (Sep 14, 2014)

PlatinumBronze said:


> I'm 3 years natural & will be texlaxing soon. I'm debating on using Mizani Butterblends (mild) since it left me under processed when I was relaxed or s curl texturuzer. I just don't want to end up with straight hair.



I have been using Silk Elements Mild and it has done me right all the time.  Even when I couldn't buy it here in London,  I got friends to buy each time they went over. 

When I used another relaxer (motions mild) in the meantime it set me back alot. Had to start again. Currently shoulder length moving to Apl soon


----------



## CICI24 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, I am going back to texlaxed hair. I will be using PCJ lye kit for fine delicate hair.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to  texlax. I got to  figure out  which  relaxer to  use and  for how long


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 22, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm going to  texlax. I got to  figure out  which  relaxer to  use and  for how long



Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Oct 23, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Welcome to the dark side!



Lol thanks. Last  time  I was  texlaxed  I used  mizani butter blend. So I'm  thinking  of  using  that  or creme of nature  argan oil  relaxer and  maybe  adding oil/conditioner to it.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 23, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> Lol thanks. Last  time  I was  texlaxed  I used  mizani butter blend. So I'm  thinking  of  using  that  or creme of nature  argan oil  relaxer and  maybe  adding oil/conditioner to it.



Awesome. Make sure to update once you do!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm here ya'll! I texlaxed after a 3 month stretch. I used profectiv and left it on for a total of 20 mins of applying and processing. I am slow. I didn't smooth. Next time I will add some oil. I plan on doing this every 3-4 months. In here for tips and pointers! Glad someone bumped this thread!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Oct 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm here ya'll! I texlaxed after a 3 month stretch. I used profectiv and left it on for a total of 20 mins of applying and processing. I am slow. I didn't smooth. Next time I will add some oil. I plan on doing this every 3-4 months. In here for tips and pointers! Glad someone bumped this thread!



What strength  relaxer did  u use?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> What strength  relaxer did  u use?


  I used regular. I had coated my hair with oil. My edges got completely straight, but my hair is very fine


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow I didn't realize that I hadn't texlaxed my hair since last summer. I never did do that corrective but this time around I'm aiming for true texlaxed hair since my hair still looks natural. I'm going to use butter blends again and add oil & conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2015)

Neither have I PlatinumBronze. I haven't texlaxed mine since last spring actually. I had damaged my hair from a Chi Enviro Blowout last year and cut it off all the way down to 2 inches and since then I've been wigging it out trying to grow my hair out again. I don't think I will be texlaxing it again anytime soon either.

I plan to keep wigging it out for at least another year and see how my hair is doing after that time and then decide what I will do with it. My hair texture is still very cute and easy to manage and I'm liking it a lot right now. When it grows out longer will be the challenging phase, hence the wait.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm 7 weeks posts right now. I am going to try to stretch until June, if possible! For my last texlax touch up, I used CON straight from Eden B. It left a lot of texture in my hair. I can't tell the difference between the new growth and the texlaxed part. That is why I'm doing a long stretch. I want as much new growth as possible to avoid overlapping. I may have a corrective done just to relax the curl pattern a bit more.  I just don't want bone straight hair anymore. I am hiding my hair to keep my hands out of it. I am going to detangle and wash my hair today, so I can be back on a Sunday schedule to do my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 25, 2015)

I am 7 weeks post too but no more long stretches for me. When I take those Toji Life hair Density vitamins, my new growth comes in strong!  Last time I texturized at 11 weeks post. That was the shortest stretch for me in a long time but it was time. This time I may go up to the 14 week mark but no more than that. 

I always use the Just For Me texture softener and only leave in for 17 mins.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> I am 7 weeks post too but no more long stretches for me. When I take those Toji Life hair Density vitamins, my new growth comes in strong!  Last time I texturized at 11 weeks post. That was the shortest stretch for me in a long time but it was time. This time I may go up to the 14 week mark but no more than that.  I always use the Just For Me texture softener and only leave in for 17 mins.  I LOVE this HHJ!!


  where did you get those from?


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jan 25, 2015)

I texlaxed earlier and left it on from start to finish a little over 15 mins.  I should have left it on for a full 20 mins and passed a wide tooth comb through the center of my head where my new growth was a beast and through the length.  I really want to do a corrective in about 6-8 weeks but that seems so far away.  Hopefully after my next texlax I will achieve the results I want which is textured but not kinky.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 25, 2015)

shortdub78
I ordered straight from their web site sometime last year.  I dont take them as directed. It says take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm but I only take 1 or 2 a day. 

http://www.tojilife.com

FYI:  After I got my second bottle, they sent me a free bottle with a card that says "were so confident you'll see results that were sending you a complimentary bottle to keep you on track".

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello ladies. I am starting my hhj again. Using sulfur oil regularly and recently texlaxed my hair. I texlaxed with Just for me texturizer but in a few months I plan to use Mizani Butter Blend. I followed the directions, left it on for 12 minutes, and ending up with hair that looks like I blow dried my hair. A few sections are sorta coily but I don't mind I like the result.


----------



## CICI24 (Sep 17, 2015)

So, I decided to transition to texlaxed hair instead of going natural. I ended my stretch at 7 months post relaxer. I do want to finally reach my goal of waist length.  I think I'm most satisfied with my hair when it is texlaxed. I am 2 inches away from APL. For the past 14 years when I relaxed I always used PCJ lye or some other lye relaxer because I was told lye was better for our hair. Well, I relaxed three weeks ago with Optimum Care Bodifying relaxer in mild, which is a no-lye and I love it. I actually like no-lye better than lye and it helped me to achieve perfect texlaxed hair. It took me 15 minutes from start to finish. My hair actually felt stronger with no-lye than with lye. For my next relaxer I actually want to try Cream of nature straight from Eden in mild.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 18, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but what i want to know is this. I have fine hair but very coarse hair in the middle of my hair. I usually start in the middle first with Just for Me texture softener. Once applied how long should i wait before rinsing out? I over processed this time so this is very important to me for next time. By the way it took 10 min. to apply and then i waited an additional 7 min.  to rinse out. I called Just for Me about this and they couldn't even give me an answer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 25, 2015)

Yay! I didn't know this thread existed! Can I bump this for updates? Are any of you ladies still texlaxed?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 25, 2015)

For me personally I include application and  processing in the same time when I used to texlax (thinking about going back to it). This is where doing a strand test is important. 





lisanaturally said:


> I know this is an old thread but what i want to know is this. I have fine hair but very coarse hair in the middle of my hair. I usually start in the middle first with Just for Me texture softener. Once applied how long should i wait before rinsing out? I over processed this time so this is very important to me for next time. By the way it took 10 min. to apply and then i waited an additional 7 min.  to rinse out. I called Just for Me about this and they couldn't even give me an answer.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you @whosthatcurl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 26, 2015)

You are quite welcome


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you for bumping this @whosthatcurl I had been posting in the relaxer thread. I went to the hairdresser and Texlaxed this past Tuesday. I am happy with the results so far, I'm trying to get use to having Texlaxed hair it is a little different from having fully relaxed hair but I enjoy the fullness of my hair as well as still being able to wear wash and gos like when I was natural. Truly the best of both worlds!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 26, 2015)

You're welcome lol


----------



## CICI24 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lisanaturally,  try to leave the relaxer on for no more than 10 minutes from start to finish. Do you add in oils to your relaxer?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 27, 2015)

CICI24 said:


> Lisanaturally,  try to leave the relaxer on for no more than 10 minutes from start to finish. Do you add in oils to your relaxer?


Thanks for the advice. That makes sense actually. I do use oil, the jfm comes with an oil. Basically i apply half of the oil to my hair and the other half to the texture softener.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 15, 2015)

Can't wait to texlax this weekend.


----------



## Sosoothing (Jun 10, 2017)

What happened to all the texlaxers?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 10, 2017)

Sosoothing said:


> What happened to all the texlaxers?


I went to straight relaxed


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2017)

Still texlaxing my hair


----------



## cupcakes (Jun 12, 2017)

Sosoothing said:


> What happened to all the texlaxers?


Transitioned to Natural


----------



## irisak (Jun 13, 2017)

I texlax! I had no idea this thread existed!


----------



## Sosoothing (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm still very much texlaxed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2017)

What relaxers are you ladies using and for how long are you leaving it on?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 13, 2017)

I am still texlaxing. I use Affirm Fireguard and I leave it on for 15 minutes.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm still here!

I've been texlaxed 3 years and after a few time where I overprocessed, I think I've finally perfected my technique.
I use Motions, Regular, lye and add both oil and a cheap cone condish to it.  It ends up at about a 60/40, perm/oil and condish. I pre-part my hair the day before so application is a breeze and then I smooth with my fingers.  I rinse out immediately after smoothing. 

I also learned that it helps me to retain thickness and texture if I only texlax 2-3 times per year, 5-6 months in between texlaxing.  My hair is fine and not very dense so keeping the texture helps to make it look more full.


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Jul 13, 2017)

I have found my people! lol  I have been texlaxing intermittently for the past 4 years. In 2016 I had an emotional moment and chopped off all 12 inches of my texlaxed hair. I just began texlaxing again in january 2017 with mixed results. I have been using just for me texturizer but in the future that may change. I just texlaxed on 7/11  and I'm pretty sure I ruined my hair.. . But  I will fix it and keep it rolling. I have been relaxed, natural and texlaxed.  Texlaxing seems to be the best option for my hair..I just need to figure out my specifics. Today I'm going for an olaplex treatment because I REFUSE to big chop again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2017)

ArtsyCurls said:


> I have found my people! lol  I have been texlaxing intermittently for the past 4 years. In 2016 I had an emotional moment and chopped off all 12 inches of my texlaxed hair. I just began texlaxing again in january 2017 with mixed results. I have been using just for me texturizer but in the future that may change. I just texlaxed on 7/11  and I'm pretty sure I ruined my hair.. . But  I will fix it and keep it rolling. I have been relaxed, natural and texlaxed.  Texlaxing seems to be the best option for my hair..I just need to figure out my specifics. Today I'm going for an olaplex treatment because I REFUSE to big chop again.


What happened?


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Jul 14, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What happened?


 I used a little of the texturizer on my ends which were already damaged, which was my fault but it was soo under processed! I did get my olaplex treatment yesterday and my hair is soft and moisturized. It doesn't feel 100% what perfect but it's a million times better than what it was. I'm going to continue having regular olaplex treatments and this time I want to stretch until maybe February 2018.


----------

